# Virtual coffee shop "Part 2"



## LT2108

Please continue posts here in continuation from original Virtual Coffee Shop


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

In Ganado for the weekend. Google Ganado, Texas.


----------



## MO_cows

What happened? When I saw this thread title my first thought was, some of y'all got to scrapping and got the original locked. My apologies for thinking the worst!


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> In Ganado for the weekend. Google Ganado, Texas.


What in the world are you doing down there? You didn't blink and miss it did you?


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> In Ganado for the weekend. Google Ganado, Texas.


Don't feel bad. I'm in Blum Texas tonight. You don't even have to blink to miss it.


----------



## kinderfeld

MO_cows said:


> What happened? When I saw this thread title my first thought was, some of y'all got to scrapping and got the original locked. My apologies for thinking the worst!


Don't feel bad. That's what I thought.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I know where Plum is, but not Blum.

OMG, I mapped it. My maternal grandmother’s family was from Cleburne, just to your north.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's official, the now Alabama Pixies will be transferred to Australia in July 2020. The Australia Pixies will be there for two years, and our plan is a visit in 2021. 

Our daughter will be home with the grand dogs for about a month in June/July. We'll know more when we met them in New Orleans in February. 

On the home front- today is putting down the Ruggable rugs. It's a cool system of a base with a machine washable rug top. They're beautiful with various grey and yellows, two different patterns for the living and dining rooms. I still think I want to paint the walls. The prior owners painted the kitchen/dining room a pretty green, and the living room a very nice grey, but it's an open space and I think it should be one color. Maybe a creamy very light yellow to balance out the dark neutral furniture, I'm not sure tho. The soon to be Australia Pixie has volunteered to paint while she's home, she enjoys it. So we shall see. 

I'm currently designing the closest of my dreams, but it's still in the planning stage. 

I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday I got lost in a book (science fiction). It was cold so I did not feel bad about not working in the shop. I will today. The work week will hectic as it is year end for most of the business my boss owns.

Today will be sanding day. I need to remember to cover my hair. We caught the wild kitty the other day and it is now at the local shelter. My friend took it because I really wanted to keep it and I would also want to adopt the entire shelter.


----------



## crehberg

Trying to get some trees down today..dang pine beetle showed up in the patch right in front of the house!

Wife is sick with the dreaded stomach bug...

Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sorting papers. Picking oranges. Now to cut up some cedar branches for the fire pit.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I know where Plum is, but not Blum.
> 
> OMG, I mapped it. My maternal grandmother’s family was from Cleburne, just to your north.


I am surprised it is even on a map lol. 

In the dog house a bit today. I took a "shortcut" home and wife was not very pleased.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Are you stuck in a ditch....
Or a ****** tonk?


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Are you stuck in a ditch....
> Or a ****** tonk?


Home now and in the house.....at the moment anyway. 

I wonder if there is propane in the shop?


----------



## Cornhusker

Cold and windy here today.
I ventured out to throw some hay to the horses and feed dogs and cats, and that's about it.
Car doors are frozen shut and it's just a good day and night to stay in the house.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've bought multiple pieces of furniture online that had some assembly required, some pieces had a lot of assembly. We've been pleased with every purchase- lift top coffee table, smallish floor cabinet for the kitchen, a very nice dog crate/end table, a coat rack and bench (with storage) for the entryway, until the tall cabinet. The tall cabinet was defective, it took us two hours to put it together and the doors wouldn't shut correctly, wasn't steady (I was afraid the grands would pull it over on top them), and it was just shoddy. Call to Birch Lane, and I was rather irate, they gave me my money back and told me to donate or dispose of the cabinet. It has to go to the landfill because it's just unsafe. 

I'm very pleased with how they handled the situation. And I'm looking for another cabinet at Birch Lane, but I will better check the reviews. 

And we did put the Ruggable rugs down, and I love them. The pattern (floral) and colors brighten the dark neutral furniture perfectly. We'll soon see how they wash and vacuum.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

snowing today
just finished shoveling all my paths for the first time
it's supposed to go until tomorrow, with a hint of sleet/rain possibly mixing in
got 6 inches already
kind of a bummer we already had school off
I LOVE a school off snow day
seems a waste on a vacation


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

Irish Pixie said:


> I've bought multiple pieces of furniture online that had some assembly required, some pieces had a lot of assembly. We've been pleased with every purchase- lift top coffee table, smallish floor cabinet for the kitchen, a very nice dog crate/end table, a coat rack and bench (with storage) for the entryway, until the tall cabinet. The tall cabinet was defective, it took us two hours to put it together and the doors wouldn't shut correctly, wasn't steady (I was afraid the grands would pull it over on top them), and it was just shoddy. Call to Birch Lane, and I was rather irate, they gave me my money back and told me to donate or dispose of the cabinet. It has to go to the landfill because it's just unsafe.
> 
> I'm very pleased with how they handled the situation. And I'm looking for another cabinet at Birch Lane, but I will better check the reviews.
> 
> And we did put the Ruggable rugs down, and I love them. The pattern (floral) and colors brighten the dark neutral furniture perfectly. We'll soon see how they wash and vacuum.


I wonder if someone might like your tippy cabinet for their garage? could it be bolted to a wall to keep it from tipping over?
Not for you to keep, but someone crafty could probably do something with it?
Sorry, I am landfill phobic


----------



## Irish Pixie

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I wonder if someone might like your tippy cabinet for their garage? could it be bolted to a wall to keep it from tipping over?
> Not for you to keep, but someone crafty could probably do something with it?
> Sorry, I am landfill phobic


I don't like throwing things out either, and I'd normally send something like this to Goodwill, but it's not safe. I don't think it would hold up to wall mounting brackets, the entire back is like heavy duty wallpaper. Maybe an angled bracket from the top...


----------



## painterswife

The lake is frozen and the wind is whipping off of it. It is cold and brisk and a walk cleared the cobwebs quite well.


----------



## doozie

Irish Pixie said:


> I've bought multiple pieces of furniture online that had some assembly required, some pieces had a lot of assembly. We've been pleased with every purchase- lift top coffee table, smallish floor cabinet for the kitchen, a very nice dog crate/end table, a coat rack and bench (with storage) for the entryway, until the tall cabinet. The tall cabinet was defective, it took us two hours to put it together and the doors wouldn't shut correctly, wasn't steady (I was afraid the grands would pull it over on top them), and it was just shoddy. Call to Birch Lane, and I was rather irate, they gave me my money back and told me to donate or dispose of the cabinet. It has to go to the landfill because it's just unsafe.
> 
> I'm very pleased with how they handled the situation. And I'm looking for another cabinet at Birch Lane, but I will better check the reviews.
> 
> And we did put the Ruggable rugs down, and I love them. The pattern (floral) and colors brighten the dark neutral furniture perfectly. We'll soon see how they wash and vacuum.


Can you screw the cabinet through the back to the wall? Maybe use in a garage or basement? Edited. Oops, just read your reply..


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

doozie said:


> Can you screw the cabinet through the back to the wall? Maybe use in a garage or basement? Edited. Oops, just read your reply..


ha! we think alike

so actually drinking coffee right now before I head out to shovel my paths again. It's still snowing! It's absolutely beautiful since it's a little wet and clinging to every last branch. It's going to be a load to lift though. I'll probably just keep doing them every couple hours so to lighten it up (hopefully)


----------



## doozie

Woke up to more of the white stuff, need to shovel an area for the low rider dogs here this morning.
Tonight I'll have the rare cup of good cheer...Rum and Coke, maybe two if I'm achy from all the shoveling.
I was told the Rum I bought isn't the good kind, what do I know..LOL. It will do.
Maybe I'll make Rum balls with the leftovers?
Happy New Year!


----------



## painterswife

It is the kind of morning where you shower after you feed the animals or your hair will freeze and break off. The snow will start sometime today. Hopefully, we will sleep through New Year's fireworks. I fasted all day yesterday. I needed to kick the sugar fog I had from too much indulgence over the last week. I feel much better today.


----------



## Cornhusker

Finally going to take a few days off.
Tomorrow through Sunday, I'm off work. It'll be nice not rolling out of bed at 4:00 in the morning. 
Planning on making some goose jerky in the smoker, and maybe dehydrate some and see what we like best.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Drinking coffee. Watching fire in fire pit. Checking threads here and headlines. Low stress day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Paperwork right now. No crap, I have 10 pages of forms to complete for a chiropractor appointment. That's insane. I have to admit, overall, I have a lot less paperwork than when the farm was in operation. That's a good thing.

I'm going to clean house, iron, and other drudgery today. Supper is done, because it's leftover day.


----------



## crehberg

I'm so dad bobbed tired of sharpening chainsaw chains...I don't know if I've got a bad batch ...or if Oregon chains have just gone that far downhill...but I think I'm switching to something else after I'm done with what I've got on hand!

Everybody be safe out there...the wrecks have already begun here and it's still an hour until dark!


----------



## Irish Pixie

A busy day planned. Mr. Pixie has to have his thumb joint (carpometacarpal) injected this morning, and one of these visits the Dr. is going to tell him it has to be replaced. 

Lunch date, shopping, and back home because the dresser set I found is being delivered today. Take down the Christmas tree, and drop it off to be recycled at a local park. And I think we'll walk down to the restaurant at the bottom of the hill for supper. 

The chiropractor app't is tomorrow, hopefully she can figure out why my hips ache. 

I hope you all have a very nice day.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Taking the dog to her appointment for surgery.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Taking the dog to her appointment for surgery.


Good thoughts for Kit Kat and your family.


----------



## painterswife

Alice, I hope it goes well. Our fur babies are very important.


----------



## kinnb

all paws crossed, @Alice In TX/MO !


----------



## Irish Pixie

Boring day today. The tree did not come down on Thursday, but it will today. I have cleaning to catch up on, and other not so fun stuff. 

The chiropractor said I have a rather serious problem with my hips, right worse than left. She put me on a lay flat traction table that moved at my waist, it hurt, and I was quite sore after, but this morning (other than a bit of muscle pain) I felt better than I had in a long time. I'll probably have to go twice a week for awhile, but less pain is worth it. She wants me to wait to start yoga. 

The coffee isn't working it's magic this morning...


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> Boring day today. The tree did not come down on Thursday, but it will today. I have cleaning to catch up on, and other not so fun stuff.
> 
> The chiropractor said I have a rather serious problem with my hips, right worse than left. She put me on a lay flat traction table that moved at my waist, it hurt, and I was quite sore after, but this morning (other than a bit of muscle pain) I felt better than I had in a long time. I'll probably have to go twice a week for awhile, but less pain is worth it. She wants me to wait to start yoga.
> 
> The coffee isn't working it's magic this morning...


What do you mean boring? Isn't your team playing in the playoffs today?


----------



## MO_cows

Got some running to do today. Groceries and some odds and ends for one last Christmas gathering tomorrow. When I get home we will try getting DSIL in the shower in her house. Poor thing hasn't had a real bath or shower since October. We have been washing her hair in the kitchen sink and she bathes out of the sink too. Fingers crossed! The therapist gave us some tips and I found a small shower stool that fits.


----------



## painterswife

Today is learning day. I am teaching myself to etch copper for my towel holder project. Working on designs for the etchings as well. i am also experimenting with finishes for the wood. Trying to take it slow and steady.


----------



## kinnb

@painterswife I hadn't thought about copper etching in decades...we were taught how to do that in junior high art class circa 1981/1982. I LOVED it!!


----------



## po boy

Sun came out, got to 54 degrees, clouds and wind rolled in. Temp down to 48 and Sleet!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I was whisked off to the land of chaos and mayhem, aka the grands house yesterday. We watched movies, I read the next bit of Harry Potter (we're still in the beginning of HP and the Philosopher's Stone because the sessions only last 10 minutes), we played, and my back/hip is stiff and sore this morning. 

I have a lot to catch up on today, but having a gang of three charge you screaming "Nonnie!" is worth it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Coffee by the fire pit. Heading to the Farmers Market to sell lemons and grapefruit from our place south of here.


----------



## 101pigs

Irish Pixie said:


> I was whisked off to the land of chaos and mayhem, aka the grands house yesterday. We watched movies, I read the next bit of Harry Potter (we're still in the beginning of HP and the Philosopher's Stone because the sessions only last 10 minutes), we played, and my back/hip is stiff and sore this morning.
> 
> I have a lot to catch up on today, but having a gang of three charge you screaming "Nonnie!" is worth it.


Who is Harry Potter?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Fictional character. HUGELY famous book and film series.


----------



## crehberg

Mom called...got a horse that's decided to founder. Guess tomorrow is going to be a vet/farrier kind of day.

Yayy.....

Not a horse person, that's for sure!


----------



## Lisa in WA

crehberg said:


> Mom called...got a horse that's decided to founder. Guess tomorrow is going to be a vet/farrier kind of day.
> 
> Yayy.....
> 
> Not a horse person, that's for sure!


oh no, is she soaking it in ice water and giving bute?


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Mom called...got a horse that's decided to founder. Guess tomorrow is going to be a vet/farrier kind of day.
> 
> Yayy.....
> 
> Not a horse person, that's for sure!


What did the Vet/farrier say? 

Odd time for founder, unless it got into the grain. I had an old gelding (32) that probably had Cushing's, and he'd decided to founder in January/Feb. We got him through that with a vasodilator and stalled in deep, deep bedding. He did deteriorate, and we had him put down the that June.


----------



## Lisa in WA

crehberg said:


> Mom called...got a horse that's decided to founder. Guess tomorrow is going to be a vet/farrier kind of day.
> 
> Yayy.....
> 
> Not a horse person, that's for sure!


Did he get out on a pasture with frost on it?


----------



## crehberg

So verdict is founder. Farrier believes he caught it in time. He had been foundered before we got him (have records on it) when he broke into a feed room.

The little bugger is overweight and I've been trying to get Mom to cut him back. Maybe this is the wake up call she needs!


----------



## Lisa in WA

crehberg said:


> So verdict is founder. Farrier believes he caught it in time. He had been foundered before we got him (have records on it) when he broke into a feed room.
> 
> The little bugger is overweight and I've been trying to get Mom to cut him back. Maybe this is the wake up call she needs!


I’m glad he was caught in time. Is it a pony?
Mine foundered mildly a couple of years back when some one left his gate unlocked at the boarding stable and he got out on spring pasture. No lasting effects but we watch his weight like a hawk. Greedy little pony.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> So verdict is founder. Farrier believes he caught it in time. He had been foundered before we got him (have records on it) when he broke into a feed room.
> 
> The little bugger is overweight and I've been trying to get Mom to cut him back. Maybe this is the wake up call she needs!


Dang. How old is the pony? It was unlikely that a healthy equine would founder from frozen grass without an underlying issue(s) like prior laminitis or a metabolic issue. Most ponies only need mediocre grass hay.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I watched the grands this morning (had to be there at 5:15), walked for two miles on the treadmill, caught up on paperwork, made a ton of phone calls, did two loads of laundry (folded and put away), and I still have to iron. I also have to work on my closet. I will most likely be in bed by 9.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> It was unlikely that a healthy equine would founder from frozen grass


Unless they do.
http://www.thelaminitissite.org/articles/frosty-grass-high-sugar

"During sunny weather grass makes and stores sugars (photosynthesis), at night when grass is able to grow these sugars are used up (respiration), but when environmental conditions such as low temperatures (below around 6'C), lack of rainfall or poor fertility prevent growth, sugar (WSC) levels can continue to accumulate in the grass, making it very unsuitable for insulin resistant horses and ponies and increasing the risk of laminitis. 

Be safe - prevent or limit access to grass during sunny frosty weather and feed analysed hay with sugar and starch levels below 10% instead."


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bearfootfarm said:


> Unless they do.
> http://www.thelaminitissite.org/articles/frosty-grass-high-sugar
> 
> "During sunny weather grass makes and stores sugars (photosynthesis), at night when grass is able to grow these sugars are used up (respiration), but when environmental conditions such as low temperatures (below around 6'C), lack of rainfall or poor fertility prevent growth, sugar (WSC) levels can continue to accumulate in the grass, making it very unsuitable for insulin resistant horses and ponies and increasing the risk of laminitis.
> 
> Be safe - prevent or limit access to grass during sunny frosty weather and feed analysed hay with sugar and starch levels below 10% instead."


LOL.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Dang. How old is the pony? It was unlikely that a healthy equine would founder from frozen grass without an underlying issue(s) like prior laminitis or a metabolic issue. Most ponies only need mediocre grass hay.


11, if I remember correctly...and he is a mini.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> 11, if I remember correctly...and he is a mini.


Fingers crossed for a complete recovery. And sorry I assumed he was a pony. 

Just curious, what's the current treatment for founder? I remember back when isoxsuprine (a vasodilator), bute, and heartbar shoes were standard.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Fingers crossed for a complete recovery. And sorry I assumed he was a pony.
> 
> Just curious, what's the current treatment for founder? I remember back when isoxsuprine (a vasodilator), bute, and heartbar shoes were standard.


I'm sure it partially depends on the area and vet. Here, Bute is still the go to...and that's what the vet went with this time. Main thing is pull off grass, and feed only low starch hay (as BFF) alluded to.

Since ours normally don't wear shoes, the farrier is kind of holding right now on doing anything besides trimming. He will be back in the next few days, and if it hasn't improved he'll go for specialty shoes or booties.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Busy morning. Up at 3:30 to watch the grands at 4:45 so their dad could leave for work. Now I'm waiting to go to a dentist app't at 11. I'll freely admit that I'm a dental wimp. We had a horrible dentist when I was a kid, and I never got over it. Tomorrow is "get a needle stabbed into my foot day" and I'd rather have that done twice than go to the dentist. I'm going tho...

Yesterday's chiro app't went well, it was a different traction bed this time. I was strapped onto, seriously strapped in with velcro and I had a panic button and everything, a bed that moved slowly apart and stretched my low back and hips. I was kinda sore right after but the stiffness was gone, but after an hour or so it hurt. Better this morning tho. I'm happy with how the adjustments are going.


----------



## painterswife

It was a beautiful sunny day. The snow is coming back in though. I enjoyed the sun while I could.

The power company crew came in on a snowcat. They wanted permission to cross our property to the forest so they could cut some trees growing into the power lines. We have almost three feet of powder over a foot of hardpack snow. That machine really moves through it well. They had to drop our top rope on the fence. It was only out of the snow a few inches but would have been caught up in the tracks.

They were using the sunny day to be productive as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having an out and about day, I have to go pick up my new glasses, groceries, and a Target run. It's supposed to be near 60 today, so the behind the counter decongestants are in order as well. Dang allergies. It's our oldest grandson's turn to help Nonnie and Papa. Unfortunately, it's tradition for the kid to pick where we eat, although it can't be McDonald's, Burger King, or Taco Bell. They usually pick Red Robin because they know they can play games on the table kiosk. And they get to pick out a toy if they've been very good. The best toy this grandson ever picked was a minion fart blaster, he slept with that thing. 

After that, I have a honey do list for Mr. Pixie with just one thing on it- put together the entryway storage bench that has been in pieces in my office for three weeks. Once done, I can put away the cardboard box of hats, gloves, and scarves.

Plans are uncertain for tomorrow, but may involve the best brunch poutine in the area.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pollen from thousands of acres of cedar trees.


----------



## painterswife

Another 8 inches of snow since last night. An average of another 4 or more each day for the next week. The paths are becoming tunnels. Sure is pretty though.​


----------



## painterswife

I set up my new benchtop sander.  It has a 6 inch disk and 36 inch belt. Direct drive. What a difference that using the hand belt sander turned upside down on the bench. I am going to play with it today. I will need to build a rolling table for it but that can wait.


----------



## crehberg

Finally raining here. Winds been gusting pretty strong all day. Feel terrible for those who got the brunt of the weather...but glad it appears to be weakening!


----------



## kinnb

@crehberg it sure did sound like close to tornado down here a few times, pups up almost all night, ugh. glad that's through here!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had a record high of 65 and sunny yesterday, and probably another record as it's supposed to be the same today. The wind is incredible tho. This weather is crazy. 

Brunch is on! All the NY Pixies (sans grands) are going to a place we went a couple years ago in a smaller town about 30 minutes away. Yesterday was fun with our oldest grand, no meltdowns, he ate his lunch, and picked a toy. 

Stay safe from the weather.


----------



## [email protected]

P's Wi.
last winter I picked up a belt sander at a rummage sale. on a wooden stand and with a motor. $5.oo
the brass bushings were shot. so I did some tweaking and installed ball bearings in both rollers.
made a jig for sharpening drill bits, using the disc.
I don't use it much..


----------



## painterswife

[email protected] said:


> P's Wi.
> last winter I picked up a belt sander at a rummage sale. on a wooden stand and with a motor. $5.oo
> the brass bushings were shot. so I did some tweaking and installed ball bearings in both rollers.
> made a jig for sharpening drill bits, using the disc.
> I don't use it much..


I will use mine a lot. I will need to sand lots of small pieces of wood and resin. It was a huge time saver yesterday.


----------



## painterswife

I expect the plow guy is getting sick of snow. He has plowed 6 out of the last 7 days and no let up yet. I will snowblow the paths again today. We had another 6 inches overnight.

Today, I might try my first copper etching. I am still hesitant to try the first one but I need to just get over it and do it. I tend to get stuck in the research before I attempt the first try. I have everything I need sitting on my worktable just waiting. I just need to print on my design on the laser printer for the resist.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Working at the Farmers Market today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have to go back to the dentist today. In the immortal words of my then two year old granddaughter, "No like".


----------



## Cornhusker

Went and saw the grandkids Friday, stopped by the grocery store and hardware store, then stopped on the way home and had supper with inlaws.
Saturday, it was warmish (40s) but windy and yesterday was about the same.
Went out and did a little pistol shooting. The neighbor came over and I shot his new Vaquero while I just shot my TX22 and Canick TP9.
Trying to shake the rust off since I haven't been doing a lot of shooting lately.
Other than that, we watched the show "Ultimate Cowboy Challenge" which I had recorded last summer.
Pretty much a wasted weekend.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Not sure wasted. Sounds lovely.


----------



## crehberg

Blew a radiator in my truck. Thank goodness still under warranty from when I had it replaced when I had a reman motor put in.

Nothing in the auto world seems to have any quality control any more...


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Blew a radiator in my truck. Thank goodness still under warranty from when I had it replaced when I had a reman motor put in.
> 
> Nothing in the auto world seems to have any quality control any more...


I'm glad it was under warranty.


----------



## newfieannie

another snow storm coming in wed night . got to get out tomorrow to get a few groceries. i haven't done any shopping since before xmas. just going back and forth to physio. i drink canned milk and i have plenty but i need the other for tapioca etc. only got 1/4 tank gas left too

i don't have any fish on hand either. looks like a good day tomorrow to get all my errands done. i hate winter already and it's only just started. now if i can get lucky again and have rain after to take it all away.one good thing driveway is completely clear so lots of places for Todd to put the snow ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our temperature dropped over 30 degrees Sunday into Monday, and we're going to get real winter cold in the next few days. Days in the teens/low 20s, nights in the single digits. A little snow (5") in the forecast as well for the weekend. 

The countdown to NOLA with the soon to be Australian Pixies is on! On the plane in 30 days. Pinch the tail and suck the head, which is how our Cajun son in law taught us to eat crawfish.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Holy wind, Batman! We have a wind advisory and the temperature will drop 25 degrees today into tonight. Winter is back in upstate NY. 

I have today off, no being "the best Nonnie evah" (the poll was unanimous BTW) no medical/dental appointments, no meeting anyone here or there, no going anywhere. Did you say that in a Dr. Seuss sing-song? 

I decided, after coffee in my Marauder's Map mug, that I'm going to finish my closet today. I've been saying this for at least three weeks, but today is the day. But first, more coffee and the dreaded paperwork.


----------



## painterswife

Today is grocery day and feed store day. I have even talked hubby into going with me. Late lunch at our favorite Mexican restaurant will top off the day. Hope to get home before the snow starts.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Today is grocery day and feed store day. I have even talked hubby into going with me. Late lunch at our favorite Mexican restaurant will top off the day. Hope to get home before the snow starts.


Have a margarita.


----------



## Cornhusker

After work today I'm going to see the grandkids and try not to spend any money while in town.
Seems like every time I go to town, I wind up buying $100 worth of groceries, $60 in gas, $50 for meds and a trip to the hardware store.
Today, I will have to get gas and hopefully that's all.


----------



## newfieannie

we'll all only be able to afford the necessities if the prices keep going up. I bought a few things yesterday. 100 dollars went nowhere. I saw a box of cornflakes for 9.98. 10dollars for a large pk corn flakes! i'll want cf some bad when I pay that. cheese was 8 something a small pk.

I have 5 large pks cheddar frozen from when I got it on sale. I use a lot for my sons bread.i found that no frills was just as bad as the superstore. I could always get a few good buys there.

fish crazy expensive but I live on it so I bought some. good thing I dont eat lobster and the like.I don't know how people with a family can afford it these days or even older ones who have to rely on just their OAS. well they don't really that's why the community food center is pk'd every day. I see a lot of older people there now than ever before.~Georgia


----------



## emdeengee

We have been having extremely cold temperatures for the past week. The temperature last night was minus 42 Celsius with a wind chill of minus 55. At these cold readings Celsius and Fahrenheit are virtually the same - not exactly sure when the scale flips.

This was always normal but over the past decade we have gone from having these temperatures for weeks on end to just a few days. We warm up next week to minus 12 C (10 F).

Life is all about needs must. Three travelers crashed their car last night in minus 50 C between Carmacks and Pelly Crossing. We know the area well. No cell phone and nearly no passing cars so no help. They survived by setting their car on fire.


----------



## MO_cows

Started moving DSIL into the she shed, her run of bad luck continues. Her stovetop cracked. Don't know if it was from the cold or something happened during the move. Her frig isn't working and some dresser drawers got buggered up. We found a substitute frig but it's ugly. She still needs a couch and all the window coverings too. She can put weight on her leg now but her kneecap is locked and if therapy doesn't break it loose she has to have another procedure.


----------



## newfieannie

I don't feel so bad now about the cold weather for tonight after reading Em's post. I just laid out another quilt. I like lots of bedclothes anyway. when my bro is visiting he throws off half of what I put on his bed.

we got a little more snow than they forecast. I was out and warmed up the car and cleaned it off so Todd wont have to do it. I also washed up the kitchen and bathroom floors and vacumn the carpet first time in awhile. I've got Conner at the Physio to thank for that. he has done such a good job with my hip. I'd better not overdo it though. I felt like I could do the shovelling but held myself back.~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is out and about day, I have (hopefully) the last stabbing of the neuroma in my foot. We have to return the cans to the Can Man (NY has returnable cans and bottles), pick up a few groceries, and a care package for our granddaughter. She has strep throat. 

The wind is still whipping, but not like yesterday. It's cold, high today around 20, low tonight 14. We had a dusting of lake effect snow overnight. 

Have a good day.


----------



## happy hermits

It is below zero today but was fifty yesterday wish it would make up its mind. Today am cooking down Sp sause on the wood stove. I have been lucky enough to get to watch new grandson for two days ,daughter just going back to work. Wow what a great little guy he is a premie and doing great. That being said sure have a lot of catch up on my chores to do.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Cornhusker said:


> After work today I'm going to see the grandkids and try not to spend any money while in town.
> Seems like every time I go to town, I wind up buying $100 worth of groceries, $60 in gas, $50 for meds and a trip to the hardware store.
> Today, I will have to get gas and hopefully that's all.


Yesterday I took back a roll of chicken wire I bought last summer
I got a roll of fencing to finish up the beagles fencing 
Two bags of horse feed
Some bird seed 
My cost was $1.89
Then straight home.


----------



## newfieannie

the wind is something fierce right now. they have warnings out about the low temps. bridges across the 2 cities are closed to high sided vehicles. Todd must have been here but I didn't hear him. I left the door unlocked and the car keys ,money on the deep freeze about 5pm yesterday. I must have been so tired I missed it. didn't even hear his snow blower and it comes right along my bedroom window. I see his choc chip cookies are gone anyway.

was talking to my son last night about the weather and told him to stay home from work today. he didn't listen . got a few miles down the road and the wind took the car off the road. when he got out of that he turned around and went on back home. called me at 9am and said he should have listened.

he's probably gone back to sleep with the dogs now. best place to be today. i got the 4 thermostats on and it's nice and warm in all the rooms. I'm making lamb stew now. tomorrow the wind will have died down and i'll go out and get a few things that i need. ~Georgia


----------



## Cornhusker

Well, I didn't get to see the kids yesterday as my daughter has been sick.
I don't want to get sick, so I probably won't go today either. 
After work, I'll swing by another little town and splash in some gas and grab a few staples to get through the weekend.
Supposed to be kind of decent weather this weekend, so maybe I can get that fallen Elm tree cut up


----------



## Elevenpoint

Cornhusker said:


> Well, I didn't get to see the kids yesterday as my daughter has been sick.
> I don't want to get sick, so I probably won't go today either.
> After work, I'll swing by another little town and splash in some gas and grab a few staples to get through the weekend.
> Supposed to be kind of decent weather this weekend, so maybe I can get that fallen Elm tree cut up


Don't forget 2 cycle oil, bar and chain oil, a new chain, a few files....along with the other stuff you'll get home a few hundred bucks down.


----------



## crehberg

elevenpoint said:


> Don't forget 2 cycle oil, bar and chain oil, a new chain, a few files....along with the other stuff you'll get home a few hundred bucks down.


You must have the same luck with chainsaws I do...


----------



## crehberg

MO_cows said:


> Started moving DSIL into the she shed, her run of bad luck continues. Her stovetop cracked. Don't know if it was from the cold or something happened during the move. Her frig isn't working and some dresser drawers got buggered up. We found a substitute frig but it's ugly. She still needs a couch and all the window coverings too. She can put weight on her leg now but her kneecap is locked and if therapy doesn't break it loose she has to have another procedure.


MO, I hope and pray that your SIL gets better soon!


----------



## Elevenpoint

crehberg said:


> You must have the same luck with chainsaws I do...


Saw is still under warranty, January and February are my wood cutting time so I'm stocked up on everything.


----------



## kinnb

Finished up the little bit of packing I had left. The UHaul UBox arrives tomorrow at some point. Living out of a couple duffle bags for the next 13 days, and then hitting the road Jan 30. 

I am SO glad I chose a minimalist lifestyle before it was a thing. Sure makes moving so much easier...


----------



## Irish Pixie

kinnb said:


> Finished up the little bit of packing I had left. The UHaul UBox arrives tomorrow at some point. Living out of a couple duffle bags for the next 13 days, and then hitting the road Jan 30.
> 
> I am SO glad I chose a minimalist lifestyle before it was a thing. Sure makes moving so much easier...


I must have missed that you're moving. Good luck! If it's not too personal, where are you heading?


----------



## Irish Pixie

The foot stabbing went well, a bit more painful than the first one as the neuroma is smaller. My Doc has never had someone need more than two, so with my luck, could you think happy thoughts that the thing is gone by January 31th?

We decided over lunch that we were finally going to see Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker. It was very good. So we had a very nice movie date night. It was wonderful to spend some time together, Mr. Pixie has been working third shift most of the week (one was a double), and is working 3 pm to 3 am today and tomorrow.

And in more movie news- Deadpool 3 is underway. Love me some Deadpool.


----------



## painterswife

Another beautiful day in our area. Went for a lovely morning walk with my wonderful hubby. I am so lucky to have someone who supports me and treats me so great. Respect and love is so important in a relationship.

The chili is on the stove and I am puttering today. The day is brightining .


----------



## alida

It's still snowing so heavily here that it's hard to see anything three feet in front of you. Plans for this afternoon were cancelled because of the snow so I have time to myself. I did spend part of the morning relaxing with the paper and coffee, and then I stared doing chores around the condo, which ended with me emptying the front closet after a precariously stored box of winter gloves/scarves etc on the shelf fell on me when I got the vacuum cleaner out. Now that closet looks much, much better and I have a pile of stuff for Goodwill. And the carpet has been vacuumed. 
Now I'm going to put my feet up and continue reading a mystery that must be returned to the library on Monday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Another beautiful day in our area. Went for a lovely morning walk with my wonderful hubby. I am so lucky to have someone who supports me and treats me so great. Respect and love is so important in a relationship.
> 
> The chili is on the stove and I am puttering today. The day is brightining .


Yes, it is. Respect, love, and trust are very important parts of any relotionship.


----------



## kinnb

@Irish Pixie I might not have said anything, but we are Kentucky bound! cannot wait  box finally got here around 3, packed it while the driver waited, and it'll be on its way north shortly!


----------



## painterswife

Travel well. Take care of those fur babies.


----------



## kinnb

@painterswife thank you for the kind well wishes! we're being super careful, have our IRL Florida bestie driving with me and the pups, staying in Chattanooga on Jan 30, then staying in Bowling Green on Jan 31. this way, the pups can have plenty of breaks and down time, and I won't have repercussions from just driving straight through physically. 

so glad this is truly finally happening, after looking every single day since Oct 2018!


----------



## painterswife

kinnb said:


> @painterswife thank you for the kind well wishes! we're being super careful, have our IRL Florida bestie driving with me and the pups, staying in Chattanooga on Jan 30, then staying in Bowling Green on Jan 31. this way, the pups can have plenty of breaks and down time, and I won't have repercussions from just driving straight through physically.
> 
> so glad this is truly finally happening, after looking every single day since Oct 2018!


What is your new abode like? If you want to share?


----------



## kinnb

only seen pictures, but it's a two br/1ba single family house, absolutely perfect for us, with a good sized yard. I'm thrilled to have a real kitchen again, after doing the mobile home/park model thing for the last 4.5 years. how different to go back to a stick n brick!


----------



## painterswife

I like smaller places. Easier to clean and heat. Now a big barn or shop is totally different.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> I like smaller places. Easier to clean and heat. Now a big barn or shop is totally different.


Agree. I cant wait to downsize my house. Shop is ok but bigger is always better in that case.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today I have to clean the house, because tomorrow I become the Best Nonnie Evah again. The kids don't have school, so I'm bringing the boys over here after their mama gets home so she can sleep. Our girl will stay home and rest, she's feeling better but her throat is still sore.

Shoot. I have to run and get snacks, the youngest is continually telling me we have no food. I love being a snack wench to little people.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm waiting for Todd to come and dig me out. I can't get out through the back door but the rain has started and it's going down fast. wind is still fierce but no power outages on this line. I'm pretty snug here. went out yesterday and stocked up.

got hold of my sister and bro. she lost power for a few hours.it was bitterly cold so they went to bed to keep warm. no where to put the snow. I thought she still had the woodstove but she got rid of it long ago. this week she's getting propane for backup. if she only still had her camper she would have been fine but got rid of that also when they stopped travelling. that's the one thing I'm keeping.

my bro faired really well . not as much snow . no power outage either. st johns was the worst hit. Army is there I think she said. they were here after the hurricane in 04 I think it was and made short work of everything. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I made a big pot of chili and another of ham and bean soup this week. Also a big casserole of Mac and cheese. So today I am portioning and filling the freezer with quick meals and lunches for hubby.

It is a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## MO_cows

Big football game today. If we win we are in the superbowl for the first time in 50 years. My sister and some in laws are at the game, it's cold today. Temps in 20s and a stiff breeze. We are watching from the couch. Been moving DSIL into the she shed. It's looking cute, will take some pics when we get squared away.


----------



## MO_cows

Some pics of now habitable she shed. Got a lot of cleaning and organizing still to do, but DSIL can stay in it now. 
Before and after, living room and bedroom.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Good job on the she shed. I hope your sister in law has smooth sailing now.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 5 degrees again this morning, and the tiny dog did not linger outside. Neither did I.

The foot stabbing seems to have worked, but I go back on the 31st for a check-up. Last part of the dental deep cleaning today, our insurance states two visits 7 days apart, which is bizarre. After this, nothing for 6 months. 

Our son in law was moved to another job site, and I don't have to be over to watch the grands until 7:45 rather than 5:45. Which is wonderful.

There is a nor'easter this weekend, but so far the forecast is calling for rain/snow/ice. If the temp drops it could be lots of snow. We'll see. Mr. Pixie is off this weekend, there could be a Netflix binge either way.

I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Cornhusker

38° at 6:00 this morning.
Hoping for a nice day.
The extended forecast calls for highs in the 40s and 50s for the next 10 days or so.
Not bad for the end of January


----------



## painterswife

A cold got me. I have been fighting it for three days. Mega vitamins and drugs at night so I can sleep. I am at the stage where that nasty yellow gunk is in my throat and lungs. I am working hard to beat it.

Good news though. Season 10 of Vera is here.  It is an English cop show with an older wone ( Vera ) as the lead detective. It is filmed in Northumberland.


----------



## kinnb

31 degrees at pee o'clock in balmy Florida LOLOL!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

kinnb said:


> 31 degrees at pee o'clock in balmy Florida LOLOL!!


The soon to be Australian Pixies facetimed me last night, it was 38 in Alabama. They were all bundled up in sweaters and blankets, even the puppers.


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> The soon to be Australian Pixies facetimed me last night, it was 38 in Alabama. They were all bundled up in sweaters and blankets, even the puppers.


Windchill in Miami was 33 this morning. It was literally raining iguanas as they were falling out of tress.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> It was literally raining iguanas as they were falling out of tress.


It's not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> Windchill in Miami was 33 this morning. It was literally raining iguanas as they were falling out of tress.


Wow. I can't imagine it that cold, that far south.


----------



## painterswife

I have done my chores, hubby's dinner is in the oven. Going to drown myself in cold medicine and sleep as long as I can.


----------



## kinnb

hopefully tomorrow is better, @painterswife , sorry you're miserable!


----------



## happy hermits

Ok guys could you indulge me for a minute so I can brag on my daughter please.My son and his girlfriend had a beautiful baby girl Nadine Faye in October, My daughter and her husband had a wonderful premie baby boy in November Elijah William . Both moms are breast feeding and pumping since they are both back to work part time. My sons girl friend can not make enough milk to hold Nadine over while she is at work. My daughter has tons of milk frozen from when Elijah was in the nick u and produces more then he needs . She is giving milk to little Nadine and making sure both babies have the milk they need. I am so proud of her she says they will both get milk as long as she can make enough then they both will do formula. Family is family.


----------



## kinnb

@happy hermits AWESOME!!!


----------



## gleepish

That is absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## gleepish

happy hermits said:


> Ok guys could you indulge me for a minute so I can brag on my daughter please.My son and his girlfriend had a beautiful baby girl Nadine Faye in October, My daughter and her husband had a wonderful premie baby boy in November Elijah William . Both moms are breast feeding and pumping since they are both back to work part time. My sons girl friend can not make enough milk to hold Nadine over while she is at work. My daughter has tons of milk frozen from when Elijah was in the nick u and produces more then he needs . She is giving milk to little Nadine and making sure both babies have the milk they need. I am so proud of her she says they will both get milk as long as she can make enough then they both will do formula. Family is family.


And.... congratulations!


----------



## crehberg

painterswife said:


> I have done my chores, hubby's dinner is in the oven. Going to drown myself in cold medicine and sleep as long as I can.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> Wow. I can't imagine it that cold, that far south.


It wasn't a record but it read second best they said.


----------



## MO_cows

Painterswife, sorry the cold bug got you. Try adding some elderberry to your regimen. I like the sambucol lozenges. This winter me and DSIL have been taking multi vitamins and elderberry gummies daily, knock wood, nary a sniffle so far.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our son in law's company switched him back to the old job site for at least today and tomorrow, so it's up at 3:30 for the the best Nonnie evah gig again. But Mr. Pixie worked 7-7 last night, and again tonight, so I can be in bed by 8:30. So not horrible, at least for me... I'm hoping they switch him to something that starts at a reasonable hour soon. No one knows from day to day which shift (or shifts) Mr. Pixie is working...


----------



## MO_cows

Snow overnight, maybe 5 inches and still coming down. I broke trail on our road today, put in the first tracks.


----------



## crehberg

Spent all afternoon cutting back wild grapevines...I swear they get worse every year. Get one area cut back and sprayed and two more have grown up.

Ah, the fun of country life!

Y'all have a good, safe weekend!


----------



## mreynolds

The friend, that had cancer, that we had the fundraiser for back in November has gotten good news. His tumors have shrunk.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> The friend, that had cancer, that we had the fundraiser for back in November has gotten good news. His tumors have shrunk.


That is good news. I hope the tumors are gone completely soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Me, our oldest daughter, and our granddaughter are going shopping today. Girls only, no little brothers allowed. Maybe Papa will go too, but as our girl said, "He's not a boy, he's Papa". 

We're looking for a First Communion dress, a dressy outfit for me for dinner in New Orleans, and whatever else catches our fancy. And we'll have lunch, grandbaby's choice that isn't Burger King, McDonalds, or Taco Bell. I had McDonalds with the little brothers last week, and that was enough to last me for another year. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## GTX63

crehberg said:


> Spent all afternoon cutting back wild grapevines...I swear they get worse every year. Get one area cut back and sprayed and two more have grown up.
> 
> Ah, the fun of country life!
> 
> Y'all have a good, safe weekend!



Lol, sounds more like pruning than killing.


----------



## [email protected]

I have been trying to get grapes to grow here.
I wouldn't mind some wild grapes.
there were some in the woods behind our house when I was a kid. a friend and I picked some and Mom made jelly for us.. real yummy..


----------



## crehberg

[email protected] said:


> I have been trying to get grapes to grow here.
> I wouldn't mind some wild grapes.
> there were some in the woods behind our house when I was a kid. a friend and I picked some and Mom made jelly for us.. real yummy..


Love wild grape jelly...gotten a cousin who makes some that is absolutely divine...if it wasn't for the fact that the stuff will take over and kill everything I wouldn't fool with getting rid of it!

GT.. I think you're just rubbing it in!


----------



## painterswife

Well my cold got the best of me yesterday. Congestion deep down in my chest. Coughing so bad standing was difficult. Drugs did not help. It seems to be subsiding but we will see after a hot shower.


----------



## [email protected]

I had a start of a sore throat. So my DW gave me a menthol cough drop to suck on. I was watching TV and dosed off. there was just a tiny bit of the cough drop left, I swallowed it as I slept. I woke up coughing hard.
then from deep down , up came that little piece of cough drop. I am here to tell you, don't ever swallow a menthol cough drop. I coughed for about a half hour and the pain in my esophagus was all that I could bear. 
after a few hours, I couldn't taste the menthol any more.. just a FYI..


----------



## Bearfootfarm

[email protected] said:


> don't ever swallow a menthol cough drop.


It sounds more like you inhaled it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I was supposed to watch our youngest grandson today while his mama takes his brother to an eye app't. He woke up with a bit of a fever and flushed cheeks, so his dad is staying home to watch him. He's had a flu vaccination, as have I, but our daughter didn't want to take any chances. 

I'm going to finish my closet today. Really the only thing left is to move shelving in for my handbags. I have housework to catch up on as well.


----------



## crehberg

Stach and PW...hope you both feel better soon!

Supposed to be burning today, but no permits being issued because of low dispersion index. So, waiting on the misting rain to stop to get back to work on grape vine clearing.

Joy....


----------



## happy hermits

Wednesday and Thursday I get to watch our youngest grandson who just got his first shots today. Friday I get to watch our grand daughter for five hours. I am happy to do it just am not sure if the time comes I can watch them both at the same time. Elijah is two months old and Nadine is three months old. Cross your fingers they do not change someones work schedule.


----------



## painterswife

I have my tomato and flower basket seeds sitting on my work table waiting to get started. I hem and haw about what date is right to start them. It warmed up during the days this last week and all the snow has left the roofs. That makes for a noisy couple of nights as it cracks, groans and slides. My dog spent those nights close to me.  He is a little scared but does not make a sound.


----------



## kinnb

last day in Tallanasty  working on the Spotify playlist for the trip, everything is as done as possible until loading the Jeep in the early morning. (can't do it today--gonna rain, and we have a soft side cartop carrier that did amazing when we drove through an hour's worth of downpour last spring, but I ain't risking it lol)

I may need to sleep for a month after all this, but WORTH EVERY BIT!
now if I could just get the Ubox movers on the other end on the line to confirm Saturday's arrangements, I'd be thrilled. two voicemails left so far, and crickets. I had arranged the delivery many weeks back, but needed the time and confirmation that the Ubox actually made it to Bowling Green (it's there!).


----------



## crehberg

kinnb said:


> last day in Tallanasty  working on the Spotify playlist for the trip, everything is as done as possible until loading the Jeep in the early morning. (can't do it today--gonna rain, and we have a soft side cartop carrier that did amazing when we drove through an hour's worth of downpour last spring, but I ain't risking it lol)
> 
> I may need to sleep for a month after all this, but WORTH EVERY BIT!
> now if I could just get the Ubox movers on the other end on the line to confirm Saturday's arrangements, I'd be thrilled. two voicemails left so far, and crickets. I had arranged the delivery many weeks back, but needed the time and confirmation that the Ubox actually made it to Bowling Green (it's there!).


Good luck with the move...pray it goes smoothly for y'all!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I watched the grands this morning, the little one has a virus that is causing a fever but very few other symptoms so he stayed home from school. Most schools require a kid to be fever free for 24 hours. 

I had an app't with the chiropractor this morning, and apparently I can't go every two weeks. One leg was longer than the other again, and I had to spend time on both traction machines. Another app't on Friday because the chiro is out of town next week, and then again February 12th, right before we leave for New Orleans. I have to sit with heat on my low back/hips for a bit and then I can get some stuff done around here. I'm not convinced the clicker thing does much, but those machines do. I have another app't with the podiatrist on Friday (right before the chiro) to see if my foot needs another stabbing. Fingers crossed it does not. 

How are you feeling, crehberg? Better, I hope.


----------



## crehberg

Thanks for asking IP. I'm doing ok...still waiting for doctors to get their act in gear. On Levodopa right now, and it does seem to be helping...but it's causing nausea, even with the Carbidopa. Have another appointment the 13th to hopefully get my medicine adjusted and maybe get some relief.

And I really hope your foot doesn't need another stabbing...that makes me cringe thinking about it!


----------



## Cornhusker

I went to town yesterday to see grandkids and pick up my medicine.
Daughter called when I was on the way and said Xander got sent home from school because he was vomiting. I told her I wasn't going to stop by, I don't want to get sick.
I stopped and got gas, went to the hardware store for dog food and charcoal, then on to the grocery store where I spent almost $100 on 4 bags of groceries.
I had some eggs for my brother from a guy at work that has chickens, so I called him to let him know I was coming. He sounded sick, stuffy and a cough, so I told him to meet me outside, I wasn't coming in or staying. Again, I don't want to get sick.
Dropped off the eggs and drove the 26 miles home.
About 2 hours after I got home, I realized.....I forgot to pick up my medicine. 
I guess it's another round tripper after work.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the concern, I am just fine, I had cold symptoms for about 4 days, all over them now.
Yes BFF, I did inhale that tiny bit of cough drop.I coughed it up, though.
Annie made a pot of chicken soup. I figured some dinner rolls would go good with it.
I made a baking sheet full of my version of Hawaiian rolls. 4 dozen.. they turned out just great. Not doughy like the store bought ones.
I like to butter one up and drop it into the broth.
eating at it's finest. You can keep your steaks and caviar ..
......jiminwisc.......


----------



## Irish Pixie

The countdown to New Orleans with the soon to be Australian Pixies is on! We'll be there on Valentine's Day. 

There was no foot stabbing yesterday. I told the podiatrist we call it a foot stabbing because of my oldest grandson. He asked me to play and I said the Dr gave my foot a shot, and he exclaimed, "Nonnie, the Dr stabbed your foot?!!" Forevermore, an injection of any type will be a "stabbing" in the Pixie clan. 

I was at the chiro Wednesday and yesterday, and the old hips/lower back are better again. She told me to take it easy because she's out of the office next week for continuing education. I'm probably funding her next vacation, which is fine because I can move without pain most of the time. Totally worth it.

Have a good day.


----------



## painterswife

I live the internet.

My car heater blower has been working intermittently. Watch a video and was able to get it going. Now I know it is failing and why. Ordered a new one and will install it next week. Saving hundreds of dollars it would cost at the dealership.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The internet has been soo helpful as I'm decorating the house. The half bath is tiny, and I'm going to make it a happy quirky little room. It's painted grey with a tiny bit of plum, so I picked up the plum for the valance and hand towels. It's pretty, but needs quirky, so I just ordered this framed print by Maggie Vandewalle:










I want to switch out the boring mirror to an odd shape as well.


----------



## [email protected]

I once remodeled a small bathroom for a lady.
She wall papered up the wall, across the ceiling and down the opposite wall. I thought she was crazy when she told me what she was going to do. It was quite nice after it was finished.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is going to be a horrible day. The memorial for my BFF (since I was 11 and she was 10) little sister is this afternoon. I grew up with the family, and they're simply devastated.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie said:


> Today is going to be a horrible day. The memorial for my BFF (since I was 11 and she was 10) little sister is this afternoon. I grew up with the family, and they're simply devastated.


Prayers for the family... losing a loved one is always tough.


----------



## painterswife

I have had this stupid cold for two weeks and yesterday was the first day I did anything other than work and sleep. I still had horrible coughing fits. Today is better. 

Today I am working on a hobby project. Pouring a mixed media resin wood and wire project. I may even get to some metal etching here in a bit if my energy stays level.

Yesterday was a beautiful day. 45 degrees and sunny. Tommorow night is supposed to get to -8 degrees. Too much of a change.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Prayers for the family... losing a loved one is always tough.


Thank you. It was awful, just awful.


----------



## SLADE

painterswife said:


> I have had this stupid cold for two weeks and yesterday was the first day I did anything other than work and sleep. I still had horrible coughing fits. Today is better.
> 
> Today I am working on a hobby project. Pouring a mixed media resin wood and wire project. I may even get to some metal etching here in a bit if my energy stays level.
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day. 45 degrees and sunny. Tommorow night is supposed to get to -8 degrees. Too much of a change.


I hope you feel better soon.Do you have painters pneumonia?


----------



## painterswife

SRSLADE said:


> I hope you feel better soon.Do you have painters pneumonia?


 No, just the worst cold I have has since my 30's. Painter hubby has been happy that even though we sleep in the same bed he did not catch it. Must be because I stopped kissing him as soon as I knew I was sick.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> I live the internet.
> 
> My car heater blower has been working intermittently. Watch a video and was able to get it going. Now I know it is failing and why. Ordered a new one and will install it next week. Saving hundreds of dollars it would cost at the dealership.


I don't know what kind of vehicle you drive, but I replaced the blower motor and the resistor on mine and it was a pretty easy job made easier by YouTube.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Today is going to be a horrible day. The memorial for my BFF (since I was 11 and she was 10) little sister is this afternoon. I grew up with the family, and they're simply devastated.


That's sad 
Sympathy to family and friends.


----------



## Cornhusker

75° at almost 4:00 pm today.
Tomorrow they say a high of 25° and 2.5 inches of snow. 
At least the wind is only supposed to be 20 mph or so.


----------



## painterswife

Monday, Monday. Snowing like crazy and blowing sideways. Drifts are piling up.

My resin work went well yesterday. Need to let it finish curing and then I will sand and finish it this week. These are the prototype parts for my towel hangers.


----------



## 54metalman

Bright and sunny here with a high of 20 and wind chill of 2. More snow coming this week. Missing my Lady badly. Long distance sucks.


----------



## Lisa in WA

54metalman said:


> Bright and sunny here with a high of 20 and wind chill of 2. More snow coming this week. Missing my Lady badly. Long distance sucks.


We have snow headed this way too. Bright and sunny and cold here.
Are you in eastern Oregon?


----------



## Irish Pixie

A warmish (48) and rainy day, so we're going to see Jumanji The Next Level, and out to an early supper.


----------



## Cornhusker

Cold
Snow
Wind
Not supposed to last though.
These are the times I'm glad to have an indoor job.


----------



## Wolf mom

Snow? Ha! I mowed my lawn yesterday


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am struggling with a friendship that I think is failing.


----------



## painterswife

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am struggling with a friendship that I think is failing.


That is a hard one. That happened to me a while ago. One minute we were best friends and then I was ghosted. Not a clue what the problem was.


----------



## painterswife

I just wanted to mention. Good friendships hit bumps and lulls. Hopefully that is what this is for you.


----------



## 54metalman

Lisa in WA said:


> We have snow headed this way too. Bright and sunny and cold here.
> Are you in eastern Oregon?


I am in south east Oregon. I am in Burns.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

painterswife said:


> One minute we were best friends and then I was ghosted. Not a clue what the problem was.


I can't imagine why.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Snide aside (I made a funny) ghosting is considered a mental illness by many professionals. It's immature, passive aggressive, and used so the ghoster has some type of control in their lives. It's sad, and rather pitiful. 

Jumanji was, at best, an OK movie. There were a few laughs, but overall just ish-ish as my granddaughter says. We both want to see Knives Out but it's not out at our AMC theater yet. 1917 looks good as well.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> Snide aside (I made a funny) ghosting is considered a mental illness by many professionals. It's immature, passive aggressive, and used so *the ghoster has some type of control* in their lives. It's sad, and rather pitiful.


Yeah, I hate it when other people on the internet control everything I do by not responding to everything I do on the internet. It harshes my mellow


----------



## Cornhusker

If someone wants to ghost me, I'm fine with it.
Life is too short


----------



## painterswife

Cornhusker said:


> If someone wants to ghost me, I'm fine with it.
> Life is too short


I came out the better of it in the end.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

painterswife said:


> I came out the better of it in the end.


That's one side of the story.


----------



## painterswife

A beautiful snowy day here in the mountains of Wyoming. Looking like a foot of new of the next day or two. Good for the snowpack.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> A beautiful snowy day here in the mountains of Wyoming. Looking like a foot of new of the next day or two. Good for the snowpack.


We've a mess coming in tonight. A winter weather advisory from 8 pm to 10 am with freezing rain, sleet, and snow. Just to add a bit of drama, wind.


----------



## painterswife

Keep warm. I am going to make a quiche tonight, feed the horses some oats with their hay and curl up under the electric blanket after I finish my chores.


----------



## muleskinner2

The snow stopped at four inches yesterday. It was six degrees last night. Twenty degrees and windy now. I have a frozen water line. It runs good down at the horse pen, runs good in the pantry, but no water in the kitchen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

It's only 68° here today. 
It was 75 a couple of days ago.


----------



## painterswife

muleskinner2 said:


> The snow stopped at four inches yesterday. It was six degrees last night. Twenty degrees and windy now. I have a frozen water line. It runs good down at the horse pen, runs good in the pantry, but no water in the kitchen.


Frozen water lines are no fun. I forgot to check the hose to the horse waterer was clear one day and it was not. Froze the entire no freeze faucet for a few weeks. Had to run a really long hose from the other one to fill the horse waterer. Luckily we had a warm snap and now it is running freely again.

Is your snowpack important to you there?


----------



## muleskinner2

painterswife said:


> Frozen water lines are no fun. I forgot to check the hose to the horse waterer was clear one day and it was not. Froze the entire no freeze faucet for a few weeks. Had to run a really long hose from the other one to fill the horse waterer. Luckily we had a warm snap and now it is running freely again.
> 
> Is your snowpack important to you there?


The hose to my horses is one hundred and fifty feet long, from a freeze free hydrant up near the house. I disconnect and drain it every night. The water line to the kitchen is a heated RV hose, and the heater is working. Supposed to warm up tomorrow.


----------



## Cornhusker

It was -4° this morning on the way to work, 3 days ago it was 75°
This time of year the weather just kinda goes crazy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I want a cheat sheet of snotty comments, too. Oh, wait. No, I don't.


----------



## mreynolds

Making Texas chili tonight. It must be cold. 

_Chili today and hot tamale._


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> Making Texas chili tonight. It must be cold.
> 
> _Chili today and hot tamale._


I'm a sucker for a dad joke.


----------



## happy hermits

It is cold and wet and snowy tonite . The driveway is plowed and tomarrow we are having a baby day. My husband will pick up my son and girl friend and three month our grand daughter Nadine. Then he is getting our daughter from her friends wake with her two month old Elijah. My niece is coming with her six month old Emmett. The wood stove will be cranking am making roasted chicken dinner.We will spend the day smooching babies and letting them cousins be together. So let it snow all it wants we will be happy.In the winter our road and drive way are so bad we would rather pick them up peace of mind. Mom and dad have 4x4 pick up.


----------



## mreynolds

25 this morning and 73 by 2 O'clock. Chili to Brisket in 4.3 seconds. Almost as fast as a Tesla. Faster than a Z28.


----------



## mreynolds

Installed cabinets and new door + sink/faucet etc for a new customer today. Now he wants a new metal roof and etc. Next weekend I have 2 days to install new siding on a house. Another new customer. I thought I was too old for 2 jobs.


----------



## [email protected]

I learned the hard way to not over book jobs. You end up running day and night and nobody is happy.
after that, I was honest. told people when I could do their job. sometimes they waited, sometimes not.
but I was never out of work. and I often picked up jobs from people who got tired of waiting for other contractors.
almost all my jobs came from referrals ..


----------



## mreynolds

[email protected] said:


> I learned the hard way to not over book jobs. You end up running day and night and nobody is happy.
> after that, I was honest. told people when I could do their job. sometimes they waited, sometimes not.
> but I was never out of work. and I often picked up jobs from people who got tired of waiting for other contractors.
> almost all my jobs came from referrals ..


That's just it. I am turning down jobs. I am only taking what I can do. But everyone wants something done.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today we're going to the big mall (all of the NY Pixies) for our granddaughter's 9th birthday. There is a kid place that is full of climbing, jumping, sliding things, and they love it. The play and play, and suddenly pop up dying of thirst and hunger. I'm sure they'll want to ride the motorized animals, and the little one is obsessed with escalators.

I need a new pair of jeans for New Orleans, Mr. Pixie could use a light jacket. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## painterswife

Today is cheesecake day. A regular one now cooling in the refrigerator and 2, 6 inch chocolate ones still in the oven. Hubby is working so he will be very happy tonight.

Yesterday was clean the refrigerator day and today I have been cleaning the pantry..

It is a gorgeous sunny day made even brighter by the fresh snow from yesterday. A walk on a sunny day in the fresh snow is next on the agenda. It is my favorite part of winter.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There's a new ride at the big mall, and the two bigger kids and I (after pleading with their puppy like eyes), went down the 72 foot slide. I went once, and you zip right along. I'm tired and sore. I never learn that playing hard with the grands isn't a good idea, but we all had a great time. The little guy wasn't old enough for the slide, so he rode the mechanical animals. 

We ended up at PF Chang, our local Chinese/Thai is much better, but the kids wanted lo mein. I had street noodles, and I have enough left over for lunch. Yum. 

I found jeans that fit, always a good thing. And a good time was had by all. 

Back to work today, I'm watching the little guy for a bit this morning. Catching up laundry, and getting everything around for New Orleans on Friday.


----------



## Cornhusker

It was a blustery weekend, the wind blew all day Saturday and half of Sunday.
Aside from feeding animals and a few "have to do" things, I pretty much watched movies and played with the dogs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Cole placed third in District Wrestling. The Regional Tournament is this Friday.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cole placed third in District Wrestling. The Regional Tournament is this Friday.


Great news, keep us updated.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The littlest grand wasn't ready for preschool, he just turned 4 in September. In December, he was put on half days from full, and last week at a conference it was decided that he'd be better off waiting until next year. It was a combination of a very new teacher and his immaturity. 

Anyway, his older brother insists on telling people, he was "kicked out of preschool" but we're going to "home school him." LOL.


----------



## painterswife

Pixie that made my day. Are you his new home school teacher?


----------



## painterswife

We had another beautiful sunny day yesterday with some snow mixed in. Today we are down tp -8 so it will be another sunny day. Sun and fresh snow. Make sure you wear your sunglasses.

As spring gets closer I start to plan and get ready for outdoor projects. I think the chicken house will need some work. The run has a roof with pole fence beams. A couple have cracked and need replacing so a heavy snow load does not make the entire thing collapse. We will also finish off the loft in the barn.

In the fall we added a door directly from the inside to the hay storage wing. This enabled us to not go out the back door and shove a path to the hay. Yesterday I took a gander and what we usually shoveled. It is almost 5 feet high.  That is 20 feet of 5 foot high snow that we did not have to shovel this winter. Yes, sometimes you have to live with something before the perfect way to fix it comes to mind. We will be celebrating that new door for years to come.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Pixie that made my day. Are you his new home school teacher?


Pretty much.  Supposedly, he didn't know any of his numbers and only three letters. We've been working with numbers on my oven clock, he'll ask if he can have a snack and I'll ask what time it is, he tells me the numbers. Snack time is 10:00 so he has to tell me the numbers every time he asks for a snack. And he's ALWAYS hungry. 

We color the alphabet, and he knows most of it. He knows all his colors too. I think the teacher was overwhelmed.


----------



## painterswife

Well, It seems your move to town was perfect timing. Bring on snack time!


----------



## emdeengee

We got an unannounced snowfall yesterday and last night amounting to the most snow to fall this year - well over a foot. The sun is out today and everything looks like a winter wonderland. Something went through the back yard as there are tracks and "hop" indents. Could be the fox who lives up the road. She used to come to play with our neighbour's Husky but they moved. I think she still looks for him.

The Yukon Quest dog sled race is on right now. Funny but slightly embarrassing moment for one of the mushers. He fell asleep, fell off his sled and lost his team, which kept going. They were picked up by a local man who stayed with them until they crossed the line in Dawson. The musher had a bit of a walk before being picked up by another team.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Well, It seems your move to town was perfect timing. Bring on snack time!


I'm enjoying my time with the him. We're going to move on to work books now, I just have to get him a large pencil.


----------



## Cornhusker

Woke up to cold and snow this morning, but we aren't supposed to get much.
Going to go see grandkids today, hopefully the weather will cooperate as we could use a few groceries too.
Tomorrow it's supposed to be 56°, and more or less nice all weekend. In fact the 10 day looks pretty decent for this time of year.
Every day above zero is a victory in my book


----------



## MO_cows

We went down almost to zero last night. The heat tape and insulation we put in under the she shed did its job. Water running just fine this morning. It has turned out to be a cozy, comfy home for DSIL. She loves it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Well, Delta has already put us on another flight due to the wind conditions. Rather than going through Detroit, we're flying into JFK. The layover is a bit longer, but that's Ok because I don't know the airport as well. We'll get into New Orleans about 40 minutes later with this flight, but we won't have to spend the night in Detroit. 

Hopefully, that's the only snafu for the trip. 

Have a nice holiday weekend.


----------



## kinnb

have an amazing time @Irish Pixie and eat some beignets for me!


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> Well, Delta has already put us on another flight due to the wind conditions. Rather than going through Detroit, we're flying into JFK. The layover is a bit longer, but that's Ok because I don't know the airport as well. We'll get into New Orleans about 40 minutes later with this flight, but we won't have to spend the night in Detroit.
> 
> Hopefully, that's the only snafu for the trip.
> 
> Have a nice holiday weekend.


 Supposed to be sunny around 70 in Nola this weekend.


----------



## crehberg

85 yesterday, low of 35 tonight.... definitely spring time in South Georgia.

Dr appointment yesterday came down to: we're stumped, we'll vouch you need to go to Emory to see a specialist.

Thank goodness...only took six months of begging and pleading...

Hopefully I'll find some answers there!

On a more positive note, we got some much needed rain, and my neighbor brought over strawberry pie from our local "mom and pop" bakery. I don't necessarily care for pie (besides pumpkin!), but I believe I can stomach this one...

Y'all have a fun, safe trip IP!

And the rest of y'all.... enjoy your weekend...and try not to do anything I wouldn't...which admittedly doesn't narrow it down much!


----------



## mreynolds

Looks like I am footloose tomorrow. My side job gave me a bad taste in my mouth. We suggested a type of siding and she said ok. It was delivered. She sent it back without calling anyone. Someone suggested another siding so I think that someone needs to be the one to put it on for her. I dont care if she uses wallpaper for siding but I feel like she should have called with her concerns first before calling our vendor and giving them a tongue lashing for something not their fault. 

Am I being unreasonable? 

I'll work on my cabinets tomorrow instead. She can sit on her porch and look at her old siding.


----------



## mreynolds

crehberg said:


> 85 yesterday, low of 35 tonight.... definitely spring time in South Georgia.
> 
> Dr appointment yesterday came down to: we're stumped, we'll vouch you need to go to Emory to see a specialist.
> 
> Thank goodness...only took six months of begging and pleading...
> 
> Hopefully I'll find some answers there!
> 
> On a more positive note, we got some much needed rain, and my neighbor brought over strawberry pie from our local "mom and pop" bakery. I don't necessarily care for pie (besides pumpkin!), but I believe I can stomach this one...
> 
> Y'all have a fun, safe trip IP!
> 
> And the rest of y'all.... enjoy your weekend...and try not to do anything I wouldn't...which admittedly doesn't narrow it down much!


It was so cold here this morning in Texas, I saw a lawyer with his hands in his own pockets. 

That's cold.


----------



## [email protected]

don't you just love the know it all neighbors and relatives?
Let them put the siding on.
Only once I packed up all the materials on a job and walked away, . The man was being a jerk.
He called my boss and he was waiting for me at the shop. He asked me when I was going back, I told him ,
never. after I explained the situation, he said, OK we will eat the material on this one..


----------



## mreynolds

[email protected] said:


> don't you just love the know it all neighbors and relatives?
> Let them put the siding on.
> Only once I packed up all the materials on a job and walked away, . The man was being a jerk.
> He called my boss and he was waiting for me at the shop. He asked me when I was going back, I told him ,
> never. after I explained the situation, he said, OK we will eat the material on this one..


I once had a client that said "I saw Bob Villa doing that different than you." 

I told him "Well, I have him on speed dial so let's see what he will charge for the same job and you can get him to do it instead." 

I am not known for my tact. But I will stand behind my word. 

I expect others to do so also. 

After, I watched the episode he mentioned and my door was the exact same as Bob's. He just didn't recall it correctly.


----------



## mreynolds

[email protected] said:


> He asked me when I was going back, I told him ,
> never.


I had a super great employee once that told me that. He said he would never go back to this particular house no matter what. He would quit first. I was surpised to say the least because he was great with difficult clients. I went instead. When I got there the client was rubbing up against me like I was a scratching post. I didn't stay long either. Where was #metoo 15 years ago? I could've used their advice.


----------



## SLADE

Some of them feel it good to find a hard carpenter.


----------



## MO_cows

I have an announcement. For this part of the country, winter is over. How do i know? Because i just spent a ridiculous sum to put 4 new tires on my car. The way my luck runs, we will not get one more flake of snow. You're welcome!


----------



## [email protected]

Only once did I get met at the back door of a place where I was working, by a woman wearing just a light bathrobe.
she made no effort to button it up or hold it closed.
I did not go into the house that day.
My brother laid carpets. One woman offered to pay him in trade.. He told her that he needed the money more.
Years later, by buddy married that woman's daughter.
I never mentioned anything to her..


----------



## mreynolds

SRSLADE said:


> Some of them feel it good to find a hard carpenter.


Yes, that's true enough and I don't blame them but I have already done work for this lady.


----------



## painterswife

8 inches of new snow so far. I think we should have 16 in by tomorrow. Then the forecast is sunny days. I've been puttering this weekend. Just relaxing doing stuff I feel like doing.

I will have to get out with the snowblower and clean up the paths.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Home from New Orleans last night, and we had a wonderful vacation with the soon to be Australian Pixies.

Bourbon Street must be experienced, I can't even describe it properly. I do like the hand grenade cocktail, but we didn't drink a lot, there was just too much to do and see.

We did eat, and ate well. We did the fancy at Antoine's which was excellent, but found that our favorite were grilled oysters at The Corner Oyster House, and that I really like red fish. Cafe DuMonde and beignets were wonderful. We had a drink at the Carousel Bar, it's a beautiful building.

We toured the WWII museum (the Tom Hanks movie, Beyond All Boundaries, was amazing), and the Australian Pixies had seen it, so they left. We ended up on the other side of a parade on Lee Circle, and had to cross to get an Uber. A nice NOPD officer helped us cross, and after walking through a rather sketchy area we were able to Uber back to the AirBnb. We missed the Barkus parade, and I really wanted to see it.

We walked the river front, did a little shopping, and had a thoroughly wonderful weekend. I already want to go again.


----------



## painterswife

-15 the last two nights with bright sunny days. The road down to the high is like a wide luge run.


----------



## MO_cows

Poor DSIL. Physical therapy hasn't unlocked her knee enough. So next week we have to report to the hospital at 5:30 freakin am for a procedure where they put her to sleep and forcibly bend the knee enough to break it loose. Then send her home with pain meds and more therapy. Sigh. We are all dreading it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Poor DSIL. Physical therapy hasn't unlocked her knee enough. So next week we have to report to the hospital at 5:30 freakin am for a procedure where they put her to sleep and forcibly bend the knee enough to break it loose. Then send her home with pain meds and more therapy. Sigh. We are all dreading it.


Poor thing. That sounds horribly painful. I hope this does the trick, and the rest of her recovery is quick and uneventful.


----------



## kinnb

@MO_cows ugh...all paws crossed here for DSIL...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie just got home from a double shift, I made him a nice breakfast, and he's off to bed.

Today is ironing day, and there's a lot of it, but there are a few good shows on the DVR list so it won't be so bad. I just have to get moving...

It's a beautiful sunny, but cool, morning in upstate NY. The sun is up by 7 and doesn't go down until 5:30- spring is coming. And this year it just can't come soon enough.

ETA: The ads are driving me insane- the Bourbon House in NOLA keeps popping up with a picture of oysters.


----------



## painterswife

Light out before 7 am. No sun yet because of the mountains but I am still very happy that it is light rarely. I know daylights saving soon but I will enjoy it now. Another below zero night, -5.

Hubby will be working. Today and tomorrow he will be staining and glazing about 24, 8 foot wooden doors for this new house he is working on. Heavy solid wood doors.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just found out the Broadway play my oldest is attending today, "The Book of Mormon". Color me green... I knew she was going to the City for a girl's weekend, but Broadway wasn't mentioned.


----------



## MO_cows

Shuffleboard tonight in a friend's man cave. Me and DH won one, lost one when partnered up. Me and friend are 2 and 0 as partners. There is a group that plays every Saturday night. I don't want to go every week but it's fun once in a while.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Well, a quick run to Best Buy for new speakers for Mr. Pixie's stereo, turned into shopping at home decor places, and dinner out at his favorite Italian restaurant. We both had seafood linguine fra diavolo, chock full of shrimp, mussels, clams, and both types of calamari- rings and tiny squid, all in a spicy red sauce. Since there's enough leftover for lunch, we won't go out for brunch. 

I do want to take a walk around the neighborhood today (50 and sunny), hopefully with the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweatshirt, she has to get used to people that aren't "hers". On a sad note, Miss Sassy from next door passed away a week ago. She was two months shy of her 16 birthday, and that's a good long life. 

Mr. Pixie has to work at least 2 12 hour shifts (3 pm to 3 am) this week, and 7 pm to 7 am both days next weekend. The 40 hour and only evening shift weeks were nice while we had them. 

I hope you all have a very nice Sunday.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Went exploring yesterday, stopped at a small creek, a church built in 1867, and a couple new friends that were out exploring on their own.


----------



## Irish Pixie

After a very nice lull, Mr. Pixie is working crazy hours again. Tonight is nights (11-7), tomorrow is 7 pm to 7 am, Sunday is 5 pm to 3 am Monday. Off Tuesday. And then (most likely) fresh hell shifts from Wednesday to Friday. Weekend off. They need to hire more nurse administrators, they're burning them out. There are 3 that could retire abruptly, including Mr. Pixie. 

The Best Nonnie Evah gig is going well. Our youngest grandson picked Red Robin for lunch, and ate every bit. I cheated and had a royal burger, and it was wonderful. There was a major meltdown (kid, not me or Mr. Pixie) during a shopping trip yesterday, but he was tired. After he woke up, he told both of us "I wove you." 

Our oldest daughter had what we thought was the flu, but it turned out to be an awful 24+ hour viral thing. I had to go back to her house to watch the kids, get our oldest grandson off the bus, and start dinner until our son in law got home from work. She had a fever of almost 101, chills, and horrible body aches. She tested negative for flu and the chest x-ray was clear. Much better now. Think kind thoughts that I don't get this, please. 

Back to the podiatrist this morning, and another stabbing. Not looking forward to it. 

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Pyrpup2016

Well, I did something totally weird for me! There had been an ad for a food truck with fish and chips on FB, and it sounded so good that I contacted two different friends that maybe they'd like to go for lunch. Neither one bothered to reply, so I went myself . Now that meant a trip of 35 miles one way, over a mountain. 70 miles for lunch!! Never would I consider it, but it was a one day chance to have the great, hot, greasy, crispy F&C that you usually get at a county fair. I went, stood in line for a half hour to order (no prices posted!!) Then a half hour wait to pick up. I was appalled that it was $13.50 for a serving - 3 pieces of cod and fries. Sat in my car and ate it - no drink or any other amenities. Drove home and had a nap!! What a rip off! IMHO. It was good, but way out of my usual behavior.


----------



## mreynolds

My wife took her mother to bingo for her birthday tonight. I don't do bingo so a friend came and picked me up and we went and had crawfish and shrimp at a local place down the road. They do it on the weekend in an old chicken house. Good stuff too. I decided to have a few beers of something I have never tried before. I ordered 2 Crawford Bock's (Texas beer). It was all good until I stood up. I had a little buzz. If you are a lightweight drinker like me don't drink too much of this stuff. Good flavor with crawfish though.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> My wife took her mother to bingo for her birthday tonight. I don't do bingo so a friend came and picked me up and we went and had crawfish and shrimp at a local place down the road. They do it on the weekend in an old chicken house. Good stuff too. I decided to have a few beers of something I have never tried before. I ordered 2 Crawford Bock's (Texas beer). It was all good until I stood up. I had a little buzz. If you are a lightweight drinker like me don't drink too much of this stuff. Good flavor with crawfish though.


I'm not a beer fan, but I have to have one with a crawfish boil. It's the perfect pairing. 

My grandfather loved Bock beer. It was just about the only time he'd drink was in the spring when it came out.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Well, I had to have the neuroma stabbed again. I wore sneakers to the app't, I rarely wear sneakers, and she told me mine have no arch support and I need new ones with high arch support. I have to buy said sneakers and bring them to my next app't. Sigh. I can buy arch support inserts for my boots.

Anyway, today is tear the house apart and clean day. Oh. the. joy. 

Have the most enjoyable day possible...


----------



## mreynolds

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not a beer fan, but I have to have one with a crawfish boil. It's the perfect pairing.
> 
> My grandfather loved Bock beer. It was just about the only time he'd drink was in the spring when it came out.


I love Bock beer but usually in the summer. For some reason I have to have a few when I grill. That Crawford's I ordered mainly because it had the letters CRAW in it for crawfish lol. 

That's how we spell it down here lol.


----------



## newfieannie

not doing much today .awful grey looking outside.looks like might be snow but none in the forecast. experimenting with some cake mix. not something i use but i had a few in my preps. tweaked it here and there and it turned out really good.i made cupcakes from it with cream cheese frosting.

also trying to get used to my new computer. still haven't found the slot to plug in my camera so i can send some pics. it must be there or the guys wouldn't have brought all my pics from the old one. i'll find it in a bit.(or a month or so) as IP mentioned hope everyone is having a wonderful day! ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I am cleaning today as well. Moving all the living room furniture, vacuuming and washing the floors and baseboards. Going out now to brush the mares. They need some attention. It was too cold to spend much time with them the last few weeks.


----------



## snowlady

Spring cleaning here, too. I got flooring in my sewing room on Thursday so I started cleaning, organizing and going thru drawers and closets, washing walls and baseboards. More to come next week.


----------



## newfieannie

i'm waiting until the virus hits nova scotia( in which case i'll be staying in anyway) to do all my spring cleaning,painting etc. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

A beautiful day, got into the 60s. Tried to get in for a haircut, no openings. Went to the local mennonite store/bakery and got some bulk spices. Hit the meat market and got locally produced steaks for the grill. Asked about lamb, they won't have any til fall. DH tilled the ground where he dug to put septic tank in for the she shed, planting grass seed tomorrow. Probably will burn off the panpass grass tomorrow. I think spring has sprung!


----------



## geo in mi

Today's the day to light the woodstove in the barn to do some cleanup and at least move the junk to a new location. Got the Maine Yellow Eye beans, from Maine, in the mailbox yesterday. Enough to plant and enough to dip into for a meal. Got my virus prep meat put away, but this AM, I discovered MyBackup jar of Maxwell House Instant had curiously lost half its contents....(My son must have dipped into it without telling me.) I used to drink instant all the time when I was commuting to daily job and didn't have time to perk any. But I ran out of regular, yesterday, so had to use the backup--good thing I did So much for preps, huh?

geo


----------



## Cornhusker

Took off work early Friday and went to Ogallala to get set up for CPAP. (Not sure I'm gonna like it)
After that, we went to Margaritas for lunch, I had a seafood enchilada and iced tea.
Made a stop at Wal-Mart while we were that close and headed home.
Saturday, our 30 year old washer decided the basement needed watered so we went to look at washing machines.
Boy, those things have gone up in price!!
Nobody had one without some kind of computer in it.
I just wanted something with a knob and an agitator, but apparently they don't make those anymore.
SIL offered the one that was in her house when she bought it, an old Kenmore. She said it worked,
I did some thinking on it, and decided that as hard as it was to get a washer in and out of our house, I only wanted to do it once, so I passed on the used one.
We went and looked at some Saturday afternoon.
One was $499, 3.7 cubic foot with a 1 year warranty.
Another was a commercial with a 3.5 foot capacity, for $750 with a 5 year warranty and the third one was a 4.7 Cubic foot for $800 and 5 year warranty.
Went back Sunday and got the 4.7 with the 5 year warranty.
Got it in, level, plumbed and running.
Haven't got the WIFI hooked up to it yet............


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cornhusker said:


> Haven't got the WIFI hooked up to it yet............


Well, you need to do that ASAP so it can call you when the laundry is finished.


----------



## crehberg

CH hope that CPAP helps you out...my cousin got one after a bad bout of pneumonia messed him up...and he swears by it now that he's used to it.

Haven't felt good the past week or so...but finally got some good news. March 20th I'll be at Emory University Neurology for an initial consultation. Feel very blessed and hopeful these folks will be able to get me straightened out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kinnb

@crehberg eight paws crossed here!


----------



## Cornhusker

crehberg said:


> CH hope that CPAP helps you out...my cousin got one after a bad bout of pneumonia messed him up...and he swears by it now that he's used to it.
> 
> Haven't felt good the past week or so...but finally got some good news. March 20th I'll be at Emory University Neurology for an initial consultation. Feel very blessed and hopeful these folks will be able to get me straightened out. Fingers crossed!


Pneumonia followed by respiratory failure is what sent me down that road.
I feel pretty good these days, but they insist I need the CPAP.
I'll give it a good try.
Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> CH hope that CPAP helps you out...my cousin got one after a bad bout of pneumonia messed him up...and he swears by it now that he's used to it.
> 
> Haven't felt good the past week or so...but finally got some good news. March 20th I'll be at Emory University Neurology for an initial consultation. Feel very blessed and hopeful these folks will be able to get me straightened out. Fingers crossed!


I was thinking about you yesterday while doing yard work, and wondering how you were doing. Emory Neuro is top notch. Let us know about the appointment please.


----------



## 101pigs

Pyrpup2016 said:


> Well, I did something totally weird for me! There had been an ad for a food truck with fish and chips on FB, and it sounded so good that I contacted two different friends that maybe they'd like to go for lunch. Neither one bothered to reply, so I went myself . Now that meant a trip of 35 miles one way, over a mountain. 70 miles for lunch!! Never would I consider it, but it was a one day chance to have the great, hot, greasy, crispy F&C that you usually get at a county fair. I went, stood in line for a half hour to order (no prices posted!!) Then a half hour wait to pick up. I was appalled that it was $13.50 for a serving - 3 pieces of cod and fries. Sat in my car and ate it - no drink or any other amenities. Drove home and had a nap!! What a rip off! IMHO. It was good, but way out of my usual behavior.


I learned a long time ago to check the price first.


----------



## painterswife

We are experiencing spring weather. Warm one day, cold the next. The bits of warm are spurring thoughts of spring projects.

Going to finish off the barn loft job and puts some new doors on the house.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> We are experiencing spring weather. Warm one day, cold the next. The bits of warm are spurring thoughts of spring projects.
> 
> Going to finish off the barn loft job and puts some new doors on the house.


Big storm here. Not unusual except I am in there middle of the biggest swamp in Texas waiting on contractors. The water level is about 6" below my tires right now.


----------



## no really

mreynolds said:


> Big storm here. Not unusual except I am in there middle of the biggest swamp in Texas waiting on contractors. The water level is about 6" below my tires right now.


Spent a little time around Houston, learned real quick to watch for that rising water! Take care and don't float away.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Break out the fishing rod and catch yourself some lunch while you wait.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We had an inch of rain and some hail just before dawn.


----------



## mreynolds

no really said:


> Spent a little time around Houston, learned real quick to watch for that rising water! Take care and don't float away.


If it reaches my tires I am out of here.


----------



## mreynolds

Bearfootfarm said:


> Break out the fishing rod and catch yourself some lunch while you wait.


The conservation folks won't allow it as it is all protected wetlands. It is tempting though.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We had an inch of rain and some hail just before dawn.


We had a little hail around 5:30 this morning but then it quit.


----------



## no really

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We had an inch of rain and some hail just before dawn.


We had a quick round of hail here last night, normal spring stuff.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

No damage on the newly planted stuff. 

The water flow patterns at my new house showed I have a place near the front porch to put a small pond. I am EXCITED!!


----------



## mreynolds

mreynolds said:


> If it reaches my tires I am out of here.


Time to go. Besides I think I hear Marie Laveau.


----------



## Cornhusker

You guys make me glad it's still Winter here.


----------



## newfieannie

it's miserable outside cold and raining. snow is almost all gone though few spots here and there. we've had 2 earthquakes last 2 days. i haven't heard either one of them and it's supposed to be right where i am my son said. 

the first one my bro called from nfld and said it was flashing across his tv. the next one my friend from the valley called around 230 am i guess it was. i was watching tv. i have excellent hearing .(best part of me really)

the only thing i can think of is there's always neighbors going all night long and slamming car and truck doors right under my bedroom window on the street and i might have just thought it was that if i even notice it anymore. it's supposed to be sunny tomorrow and i plan to run a few errands i didn't get to on saturday. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

We hit 50 today. Too warm. The roads are breaking through, I thought I was not going to make it up the forest service road up the hill. My little Nissan versa front wheel drive succeeded, barely through the several inches of slush on top of the frozen base. The key is too keep your foot on the gas, even when you are shooting roosters tails of slush behind you. Sliding around corners and almost playing bumper cars with the snow banks. I have reached my excitement quota for the day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> Time to go.


Where's your spirit of adventure?
Just put more air in your tires and float.


----------



## Evons hubby

Spring is springing. Jonquils blooming, had nasty thunderstorms last night. Tornado killed several people in Nashville. (Over twenty last I heard) Terrible when they touch down in cities. Temps beginning to rise a little. I need to be getting my pastures resown as soon as I can get a tractor on them. Knowing this farm that may be July! LOL


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Gardening first. Then working on tax preparation.


----------



## newfieannie

powerful wind storm expected tonight.radio is warning us to make sure everything is taken in that could blow. most of us had that done before winter. all i have to bring in is my wreath off the chimney for SPD. and my bell

i went out anyway to look around . it's such a beautiful day! not a breath of wind. the calm before the storm. but what a mess behind the house! i think i have half the branches from the oak next door. the new perennial bed i made is covered with them

i picked up a few that had fallen over the roof to the front walkway and left the rest. i can only hope the wind tonight will blow them somewhere else. as soon as the frost is gone i'll have to hire someone.

that oak tree is the bane of my existence. some people just don't care. i would have all those dead branches cut off long ago. the neighbors next to them . their shed doors fell off months ago and they haven't bothered. half of the stuff is blown outside(i can't help seeing it if it's facing my dining room window.) most homes on this street are expensive and people take care of them.

i was thinking about a window box all across my large window and planting something like scarlet runners,morning glories etc. my son can make those. the window below it is my computer room and i have silk flowers and vines between the screen and the inside window. i remember it was my job in the spring to white wash everything that didn't move. i'm like my father i take pride in my property. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

Still spring cleaning here. I’m doing a room a day. Holy mack-i-nole ! The china cabinet was filthy! How does all that dust get in?! Bed room tomorrow unless I pick up sticks. It’s supposed to be beautiful this weekend. It’s been windy but sunny so that’s not so bad. I’ve had the windows open most of the week while I’m working. I have the sun porch and basement left to clean. 
I’ll be looking for a very small dresser for the front step. Plans to paint it gloss black with crystal knobs and plant pots or the drawers with bright red geraniums and blue accents. Maybe white pots or baskets. The big problem there is, raccoons tear things up. Saw three running from the house when I came home after dark last week.


----------



## Evons hubby

snowlady said:


> Still spring cleaning here. I’m doing a room a day. Holy mack-i-nole ! The china cabinet was filthy! How does all that dust get in?! Bed room tomorrow unless I pick up sticks. It’s supposed to be beautiful this weekend. It’s been windy but sunny so that’s not so bad. I’ve had the windows open most of the week while I’m working. I have the sun porch and basement left to clean.
> I’ll be looking for a very small dresser for the front step. Plans to paint it gloss black with crystal knobs and plant pots or the drawers with bright red geraniums and blue accents. Maybe white pots or baskets. The big problem there is, raccoons tear things up. Saw three running from the house when I came home after dark last week.


Check with the legal dept in your area first but a couple Tbs of blue Chrystal fly bait mixed with a can of Mountain Dew will take care of those ***** pronto. You will find them in the morning within a few feet of the dish! It's rough on pets too so do be careful to put it out of reach of them.


----------



## Irish Pixie

snowlady said:


> Still spring cleaning here. I’m doing a room a day. Holy mack-i-nole ! The china cabinet was filthy! How does all that dust get in?! Bed room tomorrow unless I pick up sticks. It’s supposed to be beautiful this weekend. It’s been windy but sunny so that’s not so bad. I’ve had the windows open most of the week while I’m working. I have the sun porch and basement left to clean.
> I’ll be looking for a very small dresser for the front step. Plans to paint it gloss black with crystal knobs and plant pots or the drawers with bright red geraniums and blue accents. Maybe white pots or baskets. The big problem there is, raccoons tear things up. Saw three running from the house when I came home after dark last week.


That sounds very pretty. Can you post pictures when you finish it, please?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is clean out the guest bedroom, aka the catchall room. I'm not going to buy bunk beds for it as originally planned, I want either a queen or double platform storage bed for in there. I bought a new set of dinnerware right after Christmas, and never got around to washing and putting them away. They sit, still in the unopened box, in the sun room. Today is the day! I need them for Easter dinner, which due to having two nurses in the family will be on Palm Sunday.

Mr. Pixie is making a landfill recycling run this morning with half an 8 foot pickup box worth of cardboard boxes, and the Christmas tree. I'm not the only procrastinator. 

Also on the agenda- installing a new window shade in the upstairs bathroom, and hanging pictures on various walls. We finally found two we both love. 

Don't forget to set your clocks forward tonight.


----------



## painterswife

I slept in this morning.  I needed it. Fed the horses in my pj's and now I am having coffee. Going to work in the shop today. It has been in the high 40's each day and should continue. Snow is melting but still 4 feet out there.


----------



## Cornhusker

Supposed to be 73° and sunny today.
I've got so much to do, I don't know where to start.
There's a tree down in the horse patch that needs cut up, branches all over the south yard and general dog debris everywhere.
I think my first move is to get the old 75 Chevy pickup started and cleaned out so I can use it to haul.
My brother has a couple cars sitting around out here and my brother in law has a pickup here they need to do something with.
I'm tired of mowing around everybody's junk.
My early goals for this spring are yard cleanup, vehicle removal, fence in the east yard and get some curb appeal back.


----------



## mreynolds

Been up at the hospital since 5am doing some more work on the pharmacy. I was a little nervous coming up here around all these sick people. So far everything is good. All employees seem like they have everything under control.


----------



## 101pigs

Cornhusker said:


> Supposed to be 73° and sunny today.
> I've got so much to do, I don't know where to start.
> There's a tree down in the horse patch that needs cut up, branches all over the south yard and general dog debris everywhere.
> I think my first move is to get the old 75 Chevy pickup started and cleaned out so I can use it to haul.
> My brother has a couple cars sitting around out here and my brother in law has a pickup here they need to do something with.
> I'm tired of mowing around everybody's junk.
> My early goals for this spring are yard cleanup, vehicle removal, fence in the east yard and get some curb appeal back.


Junked 5 old trucks and autos about 4 years ago. I told all the owners i if they wanted them to do something with them . No replys so got rid of them all.


----------



## MO_cows

It made it into the 60s today but the wind was over 20mph with big gusts. So didn't do outside stuff today. Started some seeds in an egg carton, saved them from dried guajillo chilies I had bought in bulk. We'll see if they sprout. 

I am going to try using a 100 gallon plastic oval stock tank as a potato planter. DH and DSIL are skeptical but gotta try it. Take the drain plug out, fill it half full of soil to start, leaving room to hill the plants. Tip it over to harvest. Sounds good, will have to wait and see if it works.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MO_cows said:


> Started some seeds in an egg carton


I saw a video where they started seed in egg shells.

When it was time to transplant they crushed the shells just enough to let the roots get through and planted the whole thing, with the shells becoming a source of calcium for the plants.
There were lots of other interesting things to see also:
http s://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=2590166981303137


----------



## Irish Pixie

Did you set your clocks ahead? 

Today is Sunday Funday! We haven't decided what to do yet, it's supposed to be around 60, sunny, but breezy. 

I don't know what I was thinking, but I measured to hang a rather large canvas a good six inches too high yesterday. We need to correct it *today* or it will remain that way forever. 

Mr. Pixie is grilling chicken legs marinated in Brooks' House of BBQ sauce for supper. It's his specialty, and delicious. 

I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## 101pigs

Irish Pixie said:


> Did you set your clocks ahead?
> 
> Today is Sunday Funday! We haven't decided what to do yet, it's supposed to be around 60, sunny, but breezy.
> 
> I don't know what I was thinking, but I measured to hang a rather large canvas a good six inches too high yesterday. We need to correct it *today* or it will remain that way forever.
> 
> Mr. Pixie is grilling chicken legs marinated in Brooks' House of BBQ sauce for supper. It's his specialty, and delicious.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day.


My Uncle had his own special bean salad. He is gone now for a few years. Sure wish i had learned how to make it while he was still making it. He made it each year for the family reunion.


----------



## kinnb

@Bearfootfarm I did that eggshell thing myself a few years ago, and it worked really well!


----------



## newfieannie

i've used the eggshells with excellent results. i also cut my oil tank in half. cleaned it up and set potatoes. biggest potatoes i ever had. i still set them here in the city in an old washtub.~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Geez the wind was worse today than yesterday. Frustrating to see the temp approaching 70 but can't do what needs done outside.

A major milestone of life coming up this week, DGD turns 18. Holy moley that came up fast. It was just last week she was following me around and jabbering Gramma this and Gramma that, wasn't it????


----------



## snowlady

I have to work tomorrow but it’s supposed to rain so that’s ok. I ordered groceries online so a quick swing thru the parking lot for that and I’ll be done. The house cleaning continues this week including a trip to drop off donations and a trip to the recycling center. I ordered a shop vac filter today so the basement will be cleaned shortly. I’ll probably go back to work part time (3 days) then full time (5-6 days) soon so I need to keep after it until then. I wanted to get some sewing projects done this winter but it just got away from me. I really have no excuse.


----------



## Cornhusker

It was a beautiful weekend, upper 60s to mid 70s.
Spent most of the weekend outside just kinda puttering around, but actually got some stuff done.
I got my old 75 Chevy fired up and need to clean it out so we can haul branches and other crap away.
I'm going to give this place curb appeal if it kills me.
Started making some french cleats for shelving in the gun room and sewing room, and I need to make a shelf for the laundry room.
I can see my stack of spare lumber dwindling pretty fast.
I usually keep a couple dozen 2x4s around for projects, repairs or crackpot ideas.
Got a few more decent days , then back to winter for a while it looks like.
My little dog has been nagging me to take him for a ride, he'll run to the pickup, put his pas on the door and look at me.
Then he'll put his paws on the back door and look at me, then move on to the car.
I took him to town with me to get gas and he had the time of his life.
After that, I took about a half hour nap in my chair then went back outside.
For supper, we had a nice pork roast.
All in all, it was a good weekend.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Saturday we were able to get everything crossed off the list- landfill, stuff on the walls, and groceries. 

On Sunday, we finally took the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweatshirt (this sweatshirt had a a skull and crossbones and "Problem Child" written on it) for a walk yesterday. She's not social, but did very well. There was no lunging, snarling, and there were only a few maniacal barks. We only went around the block, but we were proud of her. We dropped her off and continued our walk around the neighborhood. Mr. Pixie had to return some thing of a jig to Harbor Freight, which morphed into looking at turntables. Yes, we went from vinyl, to cassettes, to CDs, to digital, and now we're going back to vinyl. It's his jam. Anyway, then he saw an Audi and wanted to stop and look, then he remembered there was a BMW at another dealer, and then he spotted it- a Porsche Cayenne. And now he's in love, he's fickle tho, he was in love with an Audi and a BMW too. Sigh.

We ended up at the NY Pixies watching the grands run wild in the backyard. It was a wonderful weekend.


----------



## MO_cows

Seen on way home tonight. Can you read this license plate? Reading between the lines it says PULL ME OVER.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is going to be spent with our oldest daughter setting up a schedule for the grands for the week. She works nights, and has to sleep at some point. Thankfully, her online RN classes ended last week and don't start again until the end of the month. Our son in law is working at a school (he's an electrician) and it sounds like he's going to be starting at different times in the morning to adjust to the work being done. We'll figure it out. 

The school still hasn't released a website for course work for the kids, but between laptops, desktops, and phones we'll figure out that too. They're better on my phone than I am, and they don't need to hunt down glasses. 

Stay safe, and look out for others.


----------



## painterswife

Snow yesterday came today. I spent the weekend puttering and reading and not watching the news. It was glorious.


----------



## kinnb

Our local tribe delivered us a lovely German corner table set and a marble topped rolling cart today, which is greatly appreciated!!

However, this is why we can't have nice things 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1XFc7F3tjudTR0pQmV8B8lBak-XDKC4Dn

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1XH11Z7PIbNLYyENlw23SzhqF9CcAKCP9

Deja now has her own indoor playground!
*edited to add those links are pictures of Deja enjoying the table set, couldn't upload them another way*


----------



## mreynolds

Smoked some chicken today (the store was out of cigarettes) and made some broccoli cole slaw. Was pretty good stuff too.


----------



## MO_cows

Cousins came down for a bit to sight in a new 22. They have a kettle corn side biz and it made more money than one of their day jobs last year. But the Corona cancellations are killing them. A lot of places they vend, they have to pay to play and now having a tough time getting their money back. So not just lost sales but out of pocket expenses.


----------



## crehberg

Spent all weekend helping family with prescribed burns. One more pile this week and we should be done!

Supposed to be headed to Emory Friday for my initial appointment/consultation...but this virus has everything up in the air. Regardless, I'm blessed and won't be complaining!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going to go grocery hunting today! May the odds be ever in our favor (credit to Suzanne Collins). 

I'm splitting most everything with the NY Pixies, and I may be a mule for supplies to Alabama. 

Be kind to people, please.


----------



## Cornhusker

I think we are fairly well stocked for the time being.
Wish we had a little more hay as there's a blizzard approaching, but we'll be ok.


> ...BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM THURSDAY TO 6 AM MDT
> FRIDAY...
> 
> * WHAT...For the Blizzard Warning, blizzard conditions expected.
> Total snow accumulations of 4 to 6 inches and ice
> accumulations of a light glaze. Winds gusting as high as 50
> mph. For the Winter Weather Advisory, mixed precipitation
> expected. Total snow accumulations of up to two inches and ice
> accumulations of a light glaze. Winds gusting as high as 40
> mph.
> 
> * WHERE...Entire western Nebraska Panhandle...including
> Harrison...Chadron...Alliance...Scottsbluff...Kimball and
> Sidney.
> 
> * WHEN...For the Blizzard Warning, from 10 AM Thursday to 6 AM
> MDT Friday. For the Winter Weather Advisory, from 9 PM
> Wednesday to 10 AM MDT Thursday.
> 
> * IMPACTS...Areas of blowing snow could significantly reduce
> visibility. Conditions will be hazardous to livestock and
> newborn calves. Travel could be very difficult. The hazardous
> conditions could impact the morning or evening commute.
> 
> 
> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> 
> Travel should be restricted to emergencies only. If you must
> travel, have a winter survival kit with you. If you get stranded,
> stay with your vehicle.
> 
> Slow down and use caution while traveling.
> 
> The latest road conditions for the state you are calling from can
> be obtained by calling 5 1 1.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> I think we are fairly well stocked for the time being.
> Wish we had a little more hay as there's a blizzard approaching, but we'll be ok.


I thought yesterday the only thing missing is a massive nor'easter. Be safe.


----------



## painterswife

I picked up the last of needed supplies yesterday. Chicken feed and a couple of grocery items. The stores looked like a bomb had hit them. Limits on most items were in place. Glad I topped up my stocks weeks ago. I do have dog food arriving from Chewey today or tomorrow.

Someone was moaning yesterday about all the sports events they could not watch or go to. I reminded them they could go for a hike or snowshoeing or even fishing.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> I picked up the last of needed supplies yesterday. Chicken feed and a couple of grocery items. The stores looked like a bomb had hit them. Limits on most items were in place. Glad I topped up my stocks weeks ago. I do have dog food arriving from Chewey today or tomorrow.
> 
> Someone was moaning yesterday about all the sports events they could not watch or go to. I reminded them they could go for a hike or snowshoeing or even fishing.


People used to do a lot of things before satellite TV and the internet.


----------



## crehberg

Welp, Emory appointment officially postponed. Minimum of two weeks of outpatient appointments and surgeries are being called off.

When I called up to my specific provider's office, after receiving the automated message from the "main" group, they said to anticipate more like 2-3 months.

Well, at least I've got plenty to do out here in the country!

Good luck with grocery shopping everyone, I think my wife is going to brave it this evening after work. I can't move fast enough to not get run over!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

kinnb said:


> *edited to add those links are pictures of Deja enjoying the table set, couldn't upload them another way*


Use this site and their "hotlink for forums"
https://postimages.org/


----------



## Bearfootfarm

mreynolds said:


> Smoked some chicken today (the store was out of cigarettes)


----------



## kinnb

thanks, BFF!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

kinnb said:


> thanks, BFF!


----------



## MO_cows

More and more shutting down due to covid19. Traffic light the last two days, can really tell a difference in rush hour. Dad and DSIL making their weekly outing tomorrow, I'm curious to get a report how the stores are. We have plenty of food but I don't want to have to use powdered milk.


----------



## MO_cows

I found this funny, hope y'all will too. Our dog was 6 when we got him. We never could get him to play. He wouldn't play tug, he wouldn't fetch, he wouldn't rough house with the other dog. Fast forward 4 years, the dog is now 10 which is elderly for a large breed. We are visiting DSIL over at the she shed and DH gets out a laser to play with her cat. Poof, our old dog becomes a 100 lb. kitty, chasing the laser. Who knew??

Tried to attach video, this forum won't take it from my phone.


----------



## MO_cows

And spring has officially begun. The annual burning of the pampas grass.


----------



## mreynolds

MO_cows said:


> And spring has officially begun. The annual burning of the pampas grass.
> View attachment 85132


I took a backhoe to mine. Once the yellow jackets got in it I was over them.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's supposed to be near 60 today, and it's Mr. Pixie's day off. We're going to go for a good long walk with the 6 lb guard dog that wears a sweatshirt, and then work in the yard. 

Tonight is order in from a locally owned restaurant. We're thinking of a burger bundle from the restaurant owned by our son in law's cousin. They're fabulous.


----------



## painterswife

Today is an online course day for work. I am taking courses from ICC ( International Code Council). Never to old to learn new things.


----------



## crehberg

Making cupcakes for Mom today for her birthday... cutting grass... trimming limbs until my legs give out (probably won't take long!).

Y'all be safe out there...this virus mess got folks acting the fool!


----------



## Cornhusker

Last week they told us we'd be working 32 hours a week, but this week I'm told I'll be working from home on Fridays.
If (when) the Corona virus gets here, I'll be working from home 5 days a week since I'm a high risk.
I'm good with working from home, it'll save me a small fortune in fuel.


----------



## painterswife

8 degrees this morning.  The lake is still frozen except where the river is coming in by the wildlife refuge. There are hundreds of birds trying to get their nests ready amongst the small areas of free water and snow and ice. It was a beautiful sunny day. We have had snow most nights though and will still get more next week.


----------



## po boy

low of 58 last night, high of 78 yesterday and mid 80's today


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was over 60 here yesterday and sunny-my favorite weather. We (Mr. Pixie, the 6lb guard dog, and me) went for a nice long walk, and then we worked in the yard. It looks much nicer. 

We ordered in Italian from Mr. Pixie's fav restaurant (local and privately owned), and it was fabulous. We even split a piece of tiramisu. Anytime we order, I tell them my husband is a nurse and we need to do this with the least contact as possible. I ordered and paid via telephone (with a tip!), he called when he got there and they came out and left the package on their porch. 

Today it will be 55 and sunny in the afternoon, so more of the same except Mr. Pixie has to go back to work.


----------



## snowlady

I did some outside work yesterday until it rained. I’d like to work outside a bit today too. The birds were loud and chirpy, 50’s and mostly sunny, a little breeze, perfect for yard work!


----------



## painterswife

I am happiest in the 50's and 60's. Much more productive.


----------



## MO_cows

It got up to 70 today but the wind was howling 30 and higher gusts so not productive to be outside. We have been coming up short on eggs and today Dad caught a snake in the nest box and shot it. Hate killing a rat snake but once they figure out eggs are easier to catch than mice, they gotta go.


----------



## snowlady

Well, it rained yesterday and today. Tonight it stormed with tornado warnings. I don’t think any touched down anywhere though. I’m trying to work on a T-shirt quilt for my son. I got the first cuts done today. I will look for a different ruler for the final cuts when I’m in town on Monday. It looks like all next week will be mid 50’s and dry!!! I’ll be in my happy place— the timber, cleaning up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just picked up three rabbits. A bred doe, a young doe, and a buck. 

It has been 35 years since I had rabbits. This pandemic is sure causing some changes.


----------



## painterswife

I need to get groceries today. Just some veggies. Looking forward to a sunny day.


----------



## po boy

I placed an order with Kroger, but cannot pick up until Monday. That's ok, I may be one slice of bread short for Monday's breakfast.


----------



## Grey Mare

We've been staying on the farm, have a whole cow cut and wrapped in the freezer, canned goods and food for a while. Will be getting a heritage pig later in the month or beginning of May. Crazy how people are acting when we do have to venture into town. 

Been cooking as well, I have been home for a few weeks, was sick with a sinus infection that turned into bronchitis. Hubby is on orders to stay home and work from here remotely. He is enjoying all the hot meals, lemon pound cake, cookies, etc. Going back to work though soon, starting a new job next week, will be working the 11pm to 7am shift. 

Hope all is well with everyone and people are staying safe.


----------



## painterswife

I think we will be feeding the horses hay through May. 

Two or more feet still on the ground and snowing every day.


----------



## Cornhusker

It got up into the 70s this week, then a high of 22° the next day with snow and wind.
Yesterday it was sunny and 40s, all the snow melted.
Got a big round bale of grass hay delivered yesterday, not sure we are going to need it, but probably. Gonna be a while before the grass is ready.
I've been working from home this week and will be for a while. Getting a few other people set up to work from home too.
Did a video chat with the grandkids last night, that was fun.
I worry about my brother, his grandkids live across the street and they run in and out constantly. Another daughter drops her kids off to play and he's too nice to tell them to stay home.
They are thinking about bugging out to their country house so they aren't quite as available.
My daughter is a med aide and pregnant, so I worry about her, but they are pretty protective of her at the hospital.
My sister is an LPN and is going through chemo, so I worry about her too.
I'd appreciate any prayers for their health and safety.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Cornhusker said:


> It got up into the 70s this week, then a high of 22° the next day with snow and wind.
> Yesterday it was sunny and 40s, all the snow melted.
> Got a big round bale of grass hay delivered yesterday, not sure we are going to need it, but probably. Gonna be a while before the grass is ready.
> I've been working from home this week and will be for a while. Getting a few other people set up to work from home too.
> Did a video chat with the grandkids last night, that was fun.
> I worry about my brother, his grandkids live across the street and they run in and out constantly. Another daughter drops her kids off to play and he's too nice to tell them to stay home.
> They are thinking about bugging out to their country house so they aren't quite as available.
> My daughter is a med aide and pregnant, so I worry about her, but they are pretty protective of her at the hospital.
> My sister is an LPN and is going through chemo, so I worry about her too.
> I'd appreciate any prayers for their health and safety.


you’ve got them, CH.


----------



## kinnb

ours too @Cornhusker


----------



## painterswife




----------



## painterswife

Just did the first deshedding on the mares today. Took advantage of a beautiful sunny day. I don't tie them up as they are still in the paddock and there is more snow than not. So I am the filling between two mares vying for my attention. Lots of kisses and nuzzling. I really enjoy this time after winter where I don't spend as much time with them. I will do more tomorrow as my arms are tired after the first few times.


----------



## po boy

It's 75 degrees and sunny. I have about 80 purple coneflowers and would like to get them in the ground. Working on the beds.


----------



## MO_cows

Got the fence put up around the garden today. Didn't have to buy anything, had used cattle panels and t posts on hand. Now we are ready to plant and weather is supposed to cooperate this week.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It will be near 60 and sunny today. A walk with the tiny guard dog, and yard work is on the agenda.


----------



## painterswife

Winter Flash back. This was in February.


----------



## MO_cows

Took a long lunch from working at home today and we got 4 rows planted in the garden. Tomorrow I have to go in to the city to pick up mail at the post office and drop stuff I processed at the office. Glad there is still work to do, hope it lasts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Two rows of okra are planted. Bunnies fed three times because I am on baby watch.

Flat bread pizza for lunch. Quiche for supper.

Reconnecting with former students on Facebook.

Life is good.


----------



## painterswife

I saw my first green grass today  Along the roadside but still there.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Mowed for the second time.


----------



## snowlady

I mowed the first time yesterday. It looks nice with all the winter twigs and leaves chopped up. Even got a little sunburn.


----------



## painterswife

My husband just laughs when I am smiling because of the new grass. Our winter is longer than most others but I so enjoy the change of the seasons. Yesterday was in the 50's and it will be for a few days and then we will be back in the 20's or 30's for a high and lows down around 12. We cherish the little things like green grass because they are not as plentiful as in other places.

I don't mow the lawn. My two girls do that for us (mares) and I like that a lot.


----------



## MO_cows

We have mowed our yard once and it's about ready again. White clover out the wazoo in the pasture plus the lush new grass. I could founder a whole big herd of Shetland ponies right now. Sadly, nothing grazing, it will be cut for hay later.

Finally got some good news. DGD is a senior and we were sick that her graduation would be cancelled. Well they are working on a parade version of graduation ceremony to keep social distancing. We're in! We have a small trailer, can decorate it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just ordered a new lawn mower, so of course they're calling for snow on Saturday/Sunday. We'll use it eventually.


----------



## painterswife

The river is rising and is muddy, It is mid 50,s and sunny. Perfect weather. The elk have formed a line and are moving north out of Jackson towards the park. Our spring is here.


----------



## Lisa in WA

The grass is greening, the lake level is rising back to summer pool. When it does, the new pilings will go in and they will ferry the new dock back from the protected bay it was in.
The Violet Green Swallows are swooping and darting everywhere.
You can see a glimpse of the snowy Bitterroots behind the flagpole.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> I just ordered a new lawn mower, so of course they're calling for snow on Saturday/Sunday. We'll use it eventually.


What mower are you getting?


----------



## Cornhusker

It's been pretty nice here, warm and breezy.
Been working from home and sneaking outside trying to get a jump on all my projects.
Wrote a 2 page punch list and although I've been working like a dog, I haven't crossed one thing off the list.
Tomorrow and Friday are supposed to be a bit cooler, but still good working outside weather, and possibly Saturday morning, but after that, rain and snow and cooler weather for a while.


----------



## mreynolds

I think the first time I mowed was back in January.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> What mower are you getting?


It's a Honda, electric start, with a mulcher and bagger, and "the bigger motor". I don't know much about it, I just ordered it. The amazing thing is it's being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

my mower is parked in the tool shed. I need to get in there so I will drive the mower out. I started it the other day. It started right up..
I bought a bunch of 2x4's yesterday. going to build a roof above the garage doors to deflect the snow that falls off of the roof.. Been wanting to do this for a long time..Hip surgery on May 7,, I hope to have the roof done by then.. 
our ice is finally off of the lake..


----------



## painterswife

Another great day here in Wyoming. The sun is shining and life is pretty great personally. We received some good news and I am celebrating it.

Going to do some more shedding on the mares and soak up some sun.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Planted summer spinach, two kinds. 

Mulched another part of the garden. 

Moved the rabbits to another cage so that I could do some modifications on the bunny tractor. 

Filled bunny digging spots. 

It’s just after noon, high humidity, 83 degrees, and waiting on thunderstorms and a cold front.


----------



## snowlady

So I mowed on Tuesday, it stormed and rained yesterday afternoon and today it’s snow squalls. Not only do I not know what dry it is but I don’t even know what season it is.


----------



## Cornhusker

mreynolds said:


> I think the first time I mowed was back in January.


I need to mow down some areas I've been clearing, but real mowing is a month away.


----------



## painterswife

It must be the sunny days and perfect temp of mid 50's most days. I wake up every morning happy and looking forward to the day. I am accomplishing more each day and that makes me happy as well. My boss keeps asking me why I am smiling so much.

So have a great day, get lots done or nothing if that is what makes you happy.


----------



## MO_cows

Well it's official, school is out for the year. The superintendent published a great letter to the seniors. The class of 2020 has been thru a tornado that took the roof off the school in 2014, fire that severely damaged one wing in 2017, and now this. He told the kids it was an advantage, not disadvantage, because they have learned how to deal with adversity. Very inspiring.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby, I and the four legged baby went for a morning hike. It is a beautiful day and fun was had by all. A great way to start the day.


----------



## painterswife

Another beautiful morning. It is cool with an inch of fresh snow making everything beautiful. Went for another morning hike with the hubby and four-legged baby. It is only 23 degrees out there but that just makes for a nice brisk outing.


----------



## painterswife

Another beautiful day. Fresh snow the mountains from Saturday night. Cool morning, 15 degrees.


----------



## [email protected]

no lawn mowing here, 6'' of fresh snow sticking to all the trees. cold and windy. 
.......jiminwisc.........


----------



## newfieannie

i've got everything ready now for tomorrow. i have to leave at 630 am. got my mask, sanitizer , gloves, blue bags to lay in the cart etc. some money in an envelope for the cashier. not sure about the gloves. they might be more trouble than they are worth.

the carts are all wiped and handed to us as we go in but i'll clean the handles anyway. i should be ok . now if i can only get to bed time enough so i can hear the alarm at 5am ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We had a cool front, so working in the garden is quite pleasant. Mulching, watering, planning, weeding.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We had a cool front, so working in the garden is quite pleasant. Mulching, watering, planning, weeding.


Possible frost on Wednesday.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to go to post office this morning, but at least they have hand sanitizer out. Spent the rest of the day working from home. Weather regressed, back to below freezing at night so gardening is on hold. Hope the stuff we planted last week doesn't sprout and freeze.


----------



## 101pigs

MO_cows said:


> Had to go to post office this morning, but at least they have hand sanitizer out. Spent the rest of the day working from home. Weather regressed, back to below freezing at night so gardening is on hold. Hope the stuff we planted last week doesn't sprout and freeze.


Cooled off a bit here in South east Mo. Will be this way for a couple more days. Just a little rain last night. 
People on social security wondowing about when they will be getting there stimulu check and not having filed tax for the past two years will not have to file to get the check. That is what was reported this afternoon from DC. Bad part is it may be weeks or mos. before a lot of these folks get there check. Good news now is some states thinking about putting people back to work. Maybe some will go back to work starting May 1st. Still a lot of if's about that.


----------



## Elevenpoint

mreynolds said:


> Possible frost on Wednesday.


Here too, maybe 20s next two nights with some snow flurries.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was 70 and humid yesterday with a wind advisory all day, and thunderstorm watches/warnings in the afternoon. Once the cold front moved through, the temperature dropped dramatically into the low 30s. Today will be around 50, still breezy, but much nicer. 

The storm, rain, and warmer weather made our lawn and backyard shoot up. Mr. Pixie will be able to use his new mower this weekend.


----------



## painterswife

Our forecast for tomorrow is 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Our forecast for tomorrow is 6 inches of snow.


In the immortal words of my then 2 year old granddaughter, "No like."


----------



## MO_cows

Got up to 50 today, not too windy, so took a long lunch from work at home and did some more planting in the garden. Tomorrow and Friday, colder with chance of snow so the tomato plants have to stand by in the garage a little longer. DH took up half the garden with sweet corn so we are going to have to till up another patch to plant everything we want. So far we have radishes, spinach, lettuce, beets, taters, onions and the corn. The radishes are up, hope they survive the cold snap.


----------



## Cornhusker

Snow and mid 20s today, near 50° tomorrow, then in the 60s for several days.
Been working outside on the nice days as time allows, but still so much to do.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There was snow on the ground yesterday morning, and even more in tonight's forecast. What happened to spring? I know it will be back, but I was enjoying the sunshine and warmer weather. 

Mr. Pixie started 10 hour shifts last week, and today starts the first of his three day weekends. Yes, twice a month he has Friday, Saturday, and Sunday off. This weekend the fun is mowing the lawn for the first time, Sunday looks like the day! Tomorrow is put together the platform bed I bought for the guest room. The language is still intense at times, but he's gotten very good at putting together furniture. 

Have a good day. I'm going to try, but I have a doctor's app't that I have a feeling is going to be painful.


----------



## snowlady

Ugh. Woke up to about 6 inches of snow today. I love snow in the winter but not after I’ve already mowed the yard once! Yesterday I worked in the timber picking up and cutting out Devil’s Yarn. Today is a good day to stay in and makes chicken noodle soup.


----------



## mreynolds

Had to go to Moscow today for work. Didn't see a single Russian in the street either. They must be shelter in place.


----------



## MO_cows

The class of 2020 in a small town. They can't go on school property per order of the governor. They are just outside the fence on public property. The lights were turned on the football field for 20 minutes and they had marks 6 feet apart for social distance. The photographer was standing on a 4 wheel drive pickup in a muddy field across the road. They are wearing their caps and masks. Gotta love a small town. 27 out of 28 in the graduating class shared the moment.


----------



## [email protected]

almost brings a tear to your eye, eh ??


----------



## Evons hubby

[email protected] said:


> almost brings a tear to your eye, eh ??


Almost, nearly, close but no tears here. These kids might just as well get used to total government control. It's what they want as I understand things. Tis a sad day for our country.


----------



## po boy

MO_cows said:


> The class of 2020 in a small town. They can't go on school property per order of the governor. They are just outside the fence on public property. The lights were turned on the football field for 20 minutes and they had marks 6 feet apart for social distance. The photographer was standing on a 4 wheel drive pickup in a muddy field across the road. They are wearing their caps and masks. Gotta love a small town. 27 out of 28 in the graduating class shared the moment.
> View attachment 86166


Thanks for sharing..


----------



## po boy

[email protected] said:


> almost brings a tear to your eye, eh ??


Did mine


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today we're having a boozy brunch brought in by the fancy downtown restaurants. A nice selection of food, cold brew coffee, orange rhubarb bitters mimosas, and a pitcher of something called a "breakfast sangria" that sounds wonderful. The rose hip crepes and truffle fries are what I'm most wanting to try, although the shrimp and grits sound wonderful too. 

Yesterday was a lost day, and we spent most of it curled up on the couch binge watching the entire first season of The Mandalorian on Disney+. Excellent series if you are even a lukewarm StarWars fan.

Warm today, near 60, but windy. The front lawn may be dry enough to mow, we ended up with 3 inches of snow on Friday night. We need to make a temporary compost pile out of wire too. I think I want a compost tumbler. I have to make orders for Garden's Alive and American Meadows. 

The 5# Terror is getting a bath, a good brush out, and a face trim. She was overdue for a clip when they cancelled her app't on March 26th. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## po boy

My groomer is only a few miles from my home but she had to retire in October because of back problems. She had a great setup in her home.
Alex NKA as Phyllis Diller is in need of super-duper grooming and his behind bush hogged. It's hard for me to do because he stays down there on the floor but out of all my sons he is the only one that looks up to me


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alex is looking rather Wookie, so is the 5# Terror. Here's a pic of her first NY in Pause home trim about a month ago, I did even it up.


----------



## newfieannie

oh those little dogs are so cute! we had a couple inches snow last night but it's all gone now. supposed to be 9C today. but the wind is something fierce. i went out to the recycle bin and almost lost my balance.

i thought i would get some work done on the rock garden but besides the wind i'm not feeling well for some reason. i have a sore throat and a killer headache and i'm freezing even with the thermostats all on scandalous.

i must have gotten a little chill when i went out on the deck a couple times yesterday in my shirt sleeves and it was the beginning of the storm then. another thing i remembered i went out on the front step at 2am in my nightshirt in the snowstorm to retrieve one of my good pots. that was probably it. i hope so anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Georgia, if you continue to not feel well, please take your temperature periodically. If it spikes over 100.5F (38+C) call your doctor.


----------



## MO_cows

We added to the garden today. Tilled up another piece of the corral, fenced it and did some planting. I ran the tiller some and now my back and shoulders are mad at me. DH and DS put in the fence posts the easy ******* way, just pressing them in the ground with the bottom of the bucket on the skid loader. We are getting some plants from the ffa program at the school, 50 cents apiece. Tomato, jalapeno, sweet bell pepper and zucchini. The planting is almost done. Got a couple of skinny hens who can go through the holes in the cattle panel fence so we will have to add chicken wire. The little hussies already scratched up some onion sets and seeds.


----------



## po boy

Hot dog. If I didn't have that junk on the hearth he would be well done.







done


----------



## newfieannie

Irish Pixie said:


> Georgia, if you continue to not feel well, please take your temperature periodically. If it spikes over 100.5F (38+C) call your doctor.


i guess it was just a chill IP . although i spent most of the night with my head in the toilet everything was ok today. so i spent many hours in the garden. got most of the rock garden cleaned out. i had to be careful because there were thousands of bees around my heather bushes and i have 5. 

the heather just seem to gather so many leaves and it's unsightly so i try to get as many as i can out. the bees belong to a neighbor a block over. the only beds left are the ones along the back fence. i could have finished it but i didn't want to do too much and hurt my back. there's always another day. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> i guess it was just a chill IP . although i spent most of the night with my head in the toilet everything was ok today. so i spent many hours in the garden. got most of the rock garden cleaned out. i had to be careful because there were thousands of bees around my heather bushes and i have 5.
> 
> the heather just seem to gather so many leaves and it's unsightly so i try to get as many as i can out. the bees belong to a neighbor a block over. the only beds left are the ones along the back fence. i could have finished it but i didn't want to do too much and hurt my back. there's always another day. ~Georgia


I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## painterswife

Third beautiful day in a row. 60 degrees. Perfect weather for accomplishing lots. I finished brushing the mares. The majority of their winter coat is gone though they are still quite muddy. We still have snow on the lawn but if this weather holds it should be gone by the weekend. There will still be huge piles where got snow blown and on the back of the barn where the sun doesn't hit.

The herons are doing their mating dance at the top of the hill. It really is beautiful sight. All the elk are off the valley floor. The river is rising and getting high is the sun warms up the snow theand starts melt off. We have been hiking every morning, getting the blood flowing and enjoying the weather. The eagles are nesting so we don't see them as often right now.

I am looking forward to another great week.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Watching Willie Nelson's streaming Luck Reunion/Come and Toke It. Feels weird to know he's about 1/2 mile up the hill! 

My son had tickets to this year's reunion again, but it was cancelled due to the virus.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The 5# Terror and I (I did the work, she did the sniffing) raked, spot and over reseeded the front and back yards yesterday. I was exhausted, but she was her chipper little self. I had to get it done because we have rain coming in today. I still don't know how I want to landscape, so we're going to put the back of the yard near the fence into wildflowers. Colorful and fairly easy to remove when I decide what I want there. The entire yard is chain link fence, which is perfect for tiny sniffing dogs, put isn't really pretty. I found one foot galvanized over the fence planters and bought 14 of them, two for every section of fence. I'll fill them with million bells flowers and they'll spill nearly to the ground. Hanging baskets on shepherd's hooks in the front yard. That area needs something, but I'm going to need a landscaper because we need to add a brick sidewalk, and we think a small tree (this changes daily). There are gas and water line out there too.

I ordered nice outdoor furniture, I'm looking for the perfect area rug and throw pillows, and I still need a small dining table and chairs. Everything is coming along, and I'm ready for warm weather. Unfortunately, there is snow in the forecast for Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## newfieannie

very windy here again today i got ready to go out gardening but i figured i'd suffer with earache tonight if i did so didn't bother. my son came in and changed the sprayer on my water hose. put all my bags of leaves in his car and the wood i had tied up for recycle.so i dont have to put anything curbside in this wind. 

he stopped by the grocers to get some dog food and remembered i hadn't found any flour when he saw one bag on the shelf. biggest bag of flour i've had since dad use to bring home 100 lb bags. i just pushed it in by the microwave because i dont have a cupboard to fit it. i will get lots of baking out of that. i phoned the stores in the city before he came but they are out of it again. so that was a big surprise today. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

It snowed yesterday and last night. That was because the snow had finally melted off of the lawn and most of the pasture.  Well the moisture is good for the grass.

I am going to spend some more time with the mares. They are very needy of the attention they get while brushing after a long winter. I have to fix some of the paddock and pasture fencing and then turn on the electric so they don't get to much green in the next week or so. More snow is off the hills so we will do some more hiking and be able to go further up the mountain. It is wonderful to be able to walk off the property and right onto national forest.

Then I am going to work in the shop. I need to build a plywood storage trolly.


----------



## MO_cows

Got an inch of rain yesterday so our plans to finish planting the garden today will have to be postponed. So far we have radishes, lettuce and spinach coming up. We put in plants for cabbage, tomatoes and peppers and they look good. The potatoes in the stock tank haven't come up yet, hope that wasn't a mistake. We still have seed to plant for green beans, cantaloupe and sugar snap peas. We have a huge compost pile from cleaning up the hay feeding areas from the cows. It has been cooking down for years now. We are going to try planting some watermelon and pumpkin right on the pile and see what happens. There isn't enough room in the existing garden for them to sprawl.


----------



## painterswife

Worked in the crawl space changing whole house filters. Still need to change the fuses on the well but I got the wrong ones. Don't feel like making a trip to town today for the right ones. My back is getting a workout in the crawl space. I have to do everything bent over.

I also have been working on the electric fence for the horses. Putting in new insulators a new rope in places. The paddock is done. I will be moving on to the pastures this afternoon and over the next week. Replacing insulators that broke during the winter putting the rope back up and heading back the trees and brush. The closest patch to the house I still can't finish because fence line still under three feet of snow on the road. I will be stiff and sore tomorrow with all the bending over and walking up and down the hills.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The 5# Terror and I just got back from a long walk, we're both tired. Absolutely gorgeous day, sunny, and almost 60, that will all end tonight. The local meteorologist has started referring to the "s" word as "white rain" and we're getting some tomorrow and Monday. 

I have ironing to do, and since it's been cat shedding season since christmas, I need to vacuum the couch as well.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Went and stocked up on German beers today.


----------



## Redlands Okie

painterswife said:


> Worked in the crawl space changing whole house filters. Still need to change the fuses on the well but I got the wrong ones. Don't feel like making a trip to town today for the right ones. My back is getting a workout in the crawl space. I have to do everything bent over.
> 
> I also have been working on the electric fence for the horses. Putting in new insulators a new rope in places. The paddock is done. I will be moving on to the pastures this afternoon and over the next week. Replacing insulators that broke during the winter putting the rope back up and heading back the trees and brush. The closest patch to the house I still can't finish because fence line still under three feet of snow on the road. I will be stiff and sore tomorrow with all the bending over and walking up and down the hills.


Are they plastic insulators that just get to cold and then break ? Just curious, not a problem we see a lot of here in Oklahoma


----------



## painterswife

Redlands Okie said:


> Are they plastic insulators that just get to cold and then break ? Just curious, not a problem we see a lot of here in Oklahoma


All my fencing is electric rope. In the winter the snow gets so deep that it pulls or puts weight von the insulators. Some break every year. The thinner twine does not do this but my fencing is for horses. I need to at least have one or two in the thicker stuff.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Rain, with white rain coming tonight and tomorrow. There are bad words for this type of weather in late April. 

I think I'm going to clean the basement as my big thing to get done today. And I will be walking on the treadmill, the 5# Terror will be sad.


----------



## snowlady

It rained all day yesterday. We took a drive for DH’s work in the morning, picked up lunch at a favorite deli, came home took a nap and watched 3 movies. That pretty much killed the day. Today we hope to go for a motorcycle ride.


----------



## newfieannie

what a lovely day for working in the garden! i started at 7am . just came in to have a cup of tea. everything is looking good. the heather is beautiful i have pale pink and red. i thought there was only 5 but i see i have 8. i have them in the rock garden which is close to the street. many people are admiring them today and taking pictures. bees just love them also. must be thousands out there and i'm being careful around them.

i raked up everything into a large pile. my son went out to my country place and cut down a large tree across my drive way. then he came in here and bagged up all my leaves etc.and took them away for his compost.(course he also took a weeks worth of food at the same time) i don't have to have them around until recycle day in 2 weeks. since we have to use paper bags they can't be left outside and take up too much room in the shed. 

i had to cut a lot of old stuff off my lavender this year. hope it comes back as lovely as before. my white and purple hyacinths are blooming. they are the only bulbs yet but the others are getting ready. i forgot it's still only april so i'm not behind in fact i'm ahead of the game. i see today my peony plants are showing through the ground. you can't really tell whats coming until you start cleaning around the plants. ~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds

Mowed, weeded and buried a dead armadillo the dogs hunted up. Didn't have a hog on the trap this morning. It's getting too hot and they want to hang out by the water more. 

I'm gonna have to fire that automated teller yet. 

Now I am cooking fajitas on the pellet grill. Or soon will be.


----------



## Irish Pixie

mreynolds said:


> Mowed, weeded and buried a dead armadillo the dogs hunted up. Didn't have a hog on the trap this morning. It's getting too hot and they want to hang out by the water more.
> 
> I'm gonna have to fire that automated teller yet.
> 
> Now I am cooking fajitas on the pellet grill. Or soon will be.


I've never had the occasion to bury an armadillo, and I'm glad.


----------



## MO_cows

mreynolds said:


> Mowed, weeded and buried a dead armadillo the dogs hunted up. Didn't have a hog on the trap this morning. It's getting too hot and they want to hang out by the water more.
> 
> I'm gonna have to fire that automated teller yet.
> 
> Now I am cooking fajitas on the pellet grill. Or soon will be.


Armadillo, aka possum on the half shell.

I have seen one dead on shoulder that made it north of Missouri River. They are spreading more north all the time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The WORST smell of decay. Gag.


----------



## Redlands Okie

mreynolds said:


> Mowed, weeded and buried a dead armadillo the dogs hunted up. Didn't have a hog on the trap this morning. It's getting too hot and they want to hang out by the water more.
> 
> I'm gonna have to fire that automated teller yet.
> 
> Now I am cooking fajitas on the pellet grill. Or soon will be.


I assume it came with a Lone Star beer to offset the burial charges. Not sure if I have to many with out a Lone Star.


----------



## [email protected]

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The WORST smell of decay. Gag.


have you ever encountered a large pile of rotting potatoes ??
this could be a whole new thread..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Dang. I forgot the misplaced bell pepper in the back of the refrigerator drawer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The WORST smell of decay. Gag.


You've had his Fajitas?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Uh. No.


----------



## newfieannie

my daffodils are blooming! we had quite a bit of rain today and will continue on into tomorrow. i see my apple mint is coming up. lots of tulips in bud. i might dig a few short ones to put in my pot on the front step since the garden centers are not open yet and i hate looking at empty pots ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The wind was extreme today. My greenhouse was flapping!!

I am going to wait to set out the pumpkins and winter squash plants till the wind won’t be likely to blow them to smithereens. 

I thinned the okra and watered everything. 

The electric fence to keep the dogs out of the garden got resituated and reflagged.


----------



## MO_cows

Windy here today too and calling for thunderstorms with gusty wind tomorrow so we are holding some zucchinni and honeydew melon plants to plant after it's over. Planted green beans and cantaloupe seed tonight.


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The wind was extreme today. My greenhouse was flapping!!
> 
> I am going to wait to set out the pumpkins and winter squash plants till the wind won’t be likely to blow them to smithereens.
> 
> I thinned the okra and watered everything.
> 
> The electric fence to keep the dogs out of the garden got resituated and reflagged.


Supposed to be 60-90 wind on Wednesday morning so watch out.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

90?!? Urk!


----------



## mreynolds

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 90?!? Urk!


I will be after midnight but I think they backed that up quite a bit now.

ETA: Might be sooner for your area.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie has to go to a Dr's appointment for a procedure out of town today. I'll ride along to keep him company, stay in the car in the parking lot and play Harry Potter: Wizards Unite on my phone. 

We will discuss who's turn it is to pick the music, and he'll quote Dean Winchester, "Driver picks the music, shut gun shuts their cake hole." This happens almost every car ride. 

Of course it's going to be a gorgeous day, and we have to squeeze in a walk later.


----------



## painterswife

The mares are on the lawn having their first green grass of the year. They are very happy. though they can't decide whether they want to eat or be brushed more.the chickens are also done the Green Grass and running around the paddock looking for bugs. It is a gorgeous afternoon. The river is high though not quite flood stage yet. Gets into the mid-70s just might reach flood stage. I'm hoping it stays in the low 60s so that doesn't happen. We don't have to worry about flooding a lots of our friends do.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The rest of the cellular shades were delivered yesterday, so we'll put them up in the bedrooms either today or this weekend. 

The last of the stuff for the guest room will be delivered today, so I'll wash everything and make the bed tomorrow. The walls are grey with a touch of purple, so I chose plum bedding. It's very pretty. 

Today is the last day without rain until Sunday, so Mr. Pixie, the 5# Terror and I will be doing another hour walk. We did last night as well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Big storm went through in the night. I have to straighten my greenhouse this morning. Good news- everything is watered!


----------



## painterswife

I struggled to get out of bed this morning. I just wanted to sleep and sleep. It is another gorgeous day and I have already put several items om my to do list behind me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

No walk for us today, Mr. Pixie has to actually work tonight (off the last 2 days, and off Friday, Saturday, and Sunday) plus we're in for 2+ inches of rain and wind over the next 24 hours. I'll have to use the treadmill, and I loathe that thing. 

I'll catch up on laundry and housework today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a thoroughly gorgeous day today, and tomorrow is supposed to be even nicer. 

I want to do my fence planters, but it's still a bit too cold at night for the million bells I want to plant in them. The outdoor sectional couch and chairs for the screen room will be delivered late next week, and the rug is already here. I have to sweep and mop the floor, that's on the list for tomorrow. As soon as the quarantine is lifted, our son in law will run electric to it. It's going to be a wonderful area. 

Today, we will be putting up the new shades in the bedrooms. It works out that the old shades (which are in perfect condition, but I don't are for in a bedroom) will work in our oldest daughter's living room and dining room. She's very happy. 

I have a bit of paperwork to catch up and onto the shades.


----------



## painterswife

Fencing is hard work. Worked up a sweat and got my steps in. The mares will be happy to get onto the pasture I got fixed. I expect lots of running and bucking. Three pastures left to do.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I worked in the community garden this morning. Got the pumpkin plants set out. 

Went to my house, watered stuff, planted deer resistant flowers, mowed down thistles, gathered up brush trimmings for the goats that used to be mine, but are now at the neighbor’s house. 

When I got there with the browse, four of the children were running in circles in the goat pen, shrieking. One child came up to me to tattle that the young buck that I provided for their does was chasing her brother. They had opened the buck pen and let him in with the does and doeling. The brother came up with a plastic bat in his hand. 

He would not admit that he hit the buck, but said he had “deflected” some of the buck’s butts. I told him to “Get the h### out of the goat pen.”


----------



## Irish Pixie

I would have been hard pressed not to whack the kid with the plastic bat, Alice. 

Mr. Pixie did an excellent job of coloring my hair- the silver highlights have disappeared. He did watch a youtube video, read the instructions twice, and he doesn't want to give up his day job.  I trimmed my bangs, and I'm good for another three weeks or so. My hair will be down to my should blades, and Mr. Pixie is totally rocking a longish 'do which suits him, when we finally get a cut. 

We're cleaning the screen room today, going for another hour long walk (weight is down a total of 13 lbs), and after supper continue our binging of Peaky Blinders. And today is FaceTiming with the out of town Pixies, she calls every Sunday, and usually Wednesdays, and we message every day. They'll be home in a month, and we can't wait to see them. When they get here, we're going to "bubble" the three families. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## painterswife

More fencing done this morning. Doing some each day is easier than trying to do it all in one day. The Aspens are budding out and leafing out. Seeing those new leaves start to green the forest canopy is a very special day of the year.

One of my roosters needs to be put down. He is having trouble walking. Not going to have fun with that.


----------



## MO_cows

The grass in the pasture is tall enough now to make waves in the wind. I just love that sight!

Had some warm and very windy days, I think we lost half the cucumber plants. The spinach and beets are coming up in a clump here and there. Lettuce is coming up all over, outside its row. I think we have scratching hens to thank for that. Hopefully today we can finish putting up chicken wire. The potatoes in the stock tank all came up, finally, and growing well.

Moved some irises this morning, the survivors of a failed flower bed. Or should I say sabotaged, DH just had to burn the stump that was my anchor for the bed and killed most of the plants in the process. Grrrrr. I still have an orphan peony to dig out of another bad home and move. It probably won't bloom this year but if it survives I can wait.


----------



## Cornhusker

I'm sick of being home.
I haven't seen my grandkids in 2 months, or my brother, or my sister or my daughter.
I'm tired of working from home (never thought I'd say that, but I am).
My grandkids have been home for several weeks, I've been home, so I think I'll be ok if I go see them.
I need a break from my break.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Cornhusker said:


> I'm sick of being home.
> I haven't seen my grandkids in 2 months, or my brother, or my sister or my daughter.
> I'm tired of working from home (never thought I'd say that, but I am).
> My grandkids have been home for several weeks, I've been home, so I think I'll be ok if I go see them.
> I need a break from my break.


Thats what we did. My kids and grandkids haven't been anywhere, we Haven't been anywhere so we have been seeing them.


----------



## mreynolds

Going to Conroe tomorrow. 

Just for the heck of it too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> I'm sick of being home.
> I haven't seen my grandkids in 2 months, or my brother, or my sister or my daughter.
> I'm tired of working from home (never thought I'd say that, but I am).
> My grandkids have been home for several weeks, I've been home, so I think I'll be ok if I go see them.
> I need a break from my break.


I haven't seen to touch any of the grands in two months either. Our daughter and granddaughter stopped over Sunday because it was supposed to be her First Communion. They'd had dress, gloves, veil, etc. for months so they dressed up and took pictures at the Church and in front of our house. Mr. Pixie and I wore masks, and we only did the "Covid hug" of touching elbows. The oldest grandson came over when his Dad borrowed the truck last weekend, he's grown at least a couple inches. We've only seen the littlest on FaceTime. 

We don't dare bubble yet, two nurses working at different facilities, both with active Covid. We will when the youngest comes home in a month. I miss all of them horribly.


----------



## painterswife

I do love spring. Cold mornings and days in the 60's. The perfect temp for getting stuff done.

The river is really high and very muddy. A coworker saw a wolf on the other side of the river from us yesterday morning. The aspens are leafing out. The elk have moved up the mountain for the most part but their are still a good amount of cows hanging low and eating the green grass that is available there. The wildlife refuge is full of birds on their nests.

Antleritis started on May 1st and the hills are busy with shed hunters. My neighbor has moved his herd of horses from their winter fields in Pinedale to his property next to ours for the summer until the hunters need them.

Construction is busy all over the valley and everyone is advertising for workers.


----------



## MO_cows

Went to Sam's club for a few things, the fresh meat cases were wiped out again. Walmart was the same. Harps had meat but with limits. I have a turkey or two in the freezer, time to thaw it out.


----------



## snowlady

I’ve been busy at work! People must be sitting at home thinking of projects that need to be done. I’ve also been busy at home. DH is still working long hours so I have evening and weekend time for outside work. Tonight’s agenda is mowing and maybe garden tilling if it’s not too wet. One large rock to pick up out of the field with the tractor, yet. Our towns summer celebration was cancelled at the meeting last night. We’re on the committee for general help and in charge of the parade so there will be that extra time this summer, too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The outdoor furniture is being delivered today, there was frost on the ground when I got up and there's snow in the forecast for tomorrow night. Sigh.

We have virtual app'ts with our primary today for _physicals_. It was the only way to get our prescriptions refilled so we agreed to it, but what is she going to exam virtually? It's stupid, costs a regular co-pay, and we'll have to have another app't at the office in a month or so. That's my whine for the day.

ETA: The Dr's office called and cancelled the virtual physical, and rescheduled for the end of June. Prescriptions will be refilled.


----------



## painterswife

Work is busy. We have a couple of buildings going with the construction company. One is a brand new store and repair shop for one of the other companies. The other companies went from winter slow to summer crazy overnight. Only one of the companies is a bit slower because of Covid.

We have frost most nights. Just what happens in the mountains. The horses are enjoying getting on green grass every day even though we still need to feed. Both mares are very demanding of scratching time. In fact, it seems to be more important than green grass. Yesterday afternoon every time I stepped off the deck they came running across the lawn for attention.

The piles of snow should be finally gone this afternoon.  Now I will only have to deal with the snow still in the trees when I finish the fencing. There are still small creeks running across the pastures from melt off higher up. The main creek at the bottom of the property is running full speed.


----------



## MO_cows

So far, so good on the stock tank taters. We finally got chicken wire put up around both garden plots. But between the hens and the wind, we lost all the zucchini and most of the cucumbers. So will replant those. DH flipped the compost pile with the skid loader today, we are going to plant watermelon and pumpkins right on it and see how they do. No space for them otherwise.


----------



## newfieannie

frost here every night also. there were several accidents this morning so my son waited until later to come in to the city. i always have a list of small things for him to do. he doesn't stay long because he wears a mask around me and he finds it hard to breathe in the heat. he fixed my storm door and a knob on the stairway door. move some of the soil he brought last week off the walkway because the weekend is coming.

i was at wm wed. and bought some dahlias and bleeding heart in a plastic bag. i set them in pots this morning. i never have good luck with those that come in bags but the garden center hasn't got anything else in yet. 

i dug up one of my best heather and put it down by the driveway for my friends husband to pick up. they live just across the street.she has been wanting one for ever and i have only seen one or 2 in spring in the stores. i see he has planted it by the driveway just as they go in really looks good! i had it in my rock garden so i have to replace it. got lots of plants around the place i can use. i planted some castor bean seeds this morning and some borage. got them in peat pots on the dining room table. anyone comes they will have to eat elsewhere. not that i'll let anyone but my son in yet. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Record low and measurable snow on May 9th. More cold, snow, and wind for the day. No walk for the Terror and I today, I'll be the treadmill.


----------



## painterswife

Sunshine. Mid 60s.

I have now walked every fence line. Still need to fix one insulators on about 1000 feet and then replace some rope on about 600 feet. The good thing is no big trees blew down on the fence line. I can do the small stuff with my new chainsaw. Already started on the horse trails.

Tommorow we will weed spraying. So much fun and a bunch more walking up and down the hills.


----------



## po boy

34 degrees and frost frost this am.
This is the fourth house in more than 35 years that I have this plant in my landscape.


----------



## newfieannie

what kind of a plant is that po boy? i brought the peony that i planted for my husband with me also. bloomed beautifully the first year which is usually not the case when you transplant peonies. 

i just walked out to cut a few bulbs for mothers day. found 4 parrot tulips and a couple daffs. snow is gone but wind is still fierce. i had to hold on to the fence. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

It looks like this evening will have the first thunderstorms of the warmer weather, and it is going to be warm today, high near 80. 

I have to venture out to find bedding plants for the over the rail fence planters I bought, probably on Sunday. I'll pick up a couple more hanging baskets for the front of the house as well. I'm using hanging baskets on shepherd's hooks until I figure out what landscaping plants/shrubs I want.

The new furnace and central air will go in the last week of May, probably just in time for it to really heat up. My guy said it will cut monthly costs by around 20%, the units to be replaced are 35+ years old. There's a rebate on the gas furnace through our energy supplier, as well. That will just be absorbed into my landscaping budget. 

The screen house is coming along nicely, the sectional couch and table came last week, and the small dining table was delivered yesterday. I still need a side table or two, and a mini blow up cooler. They're colorful, I really want one with flamingos. 

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## MO_cows

The garden is starting to produce. Radishes out the wazoo. It was the first thing we planted and in our enthusiasm we planted 3 rows, 3 varieties. I guess every meal needs a side of radishes. 

Lettuce almost ready to start picking. Spinach failed, the hens must have scratched out the seed. Only 4 or 5 plants in the whole row. 

The stock tank taters are growing like crazy. Hope our compost pile pumpkin experiment does as well.

DH had a virus scare but the person he was exposed to tested negative. Whew what a relief.


----------



## kinnb

@Irish Pixie here's one. https://www.amazon.com/BigMouth-Inc-Inflatable-Flamingo-Cooler/dp/B06XD1GCQB
Oriental Trading Company had a crap ton of inflatable coolers for decent prices too, but I don't remember seeing a flamingo one, although there were plenty aimed at luau themes and such


----------



## po boy

newfieannie said:


> what kind of a plant is that po boy? i brought the peony that i planted for my husband with me also. bloomed beautifully the first year which is usually not the case when you transplant peonies.
> 
> i just walked out to cut a few bulbs for mothers day. found 4 parrot tulips and a couple daffs. snow is gone but wind is still fierce. i had to hold on to the fence. ~Georgia


Blue plant?? My brother found it somewhere in S. Alabama about 40 years ago and we always called it Blue-Eyed Grass and Plantnet says it is Transcantia. The yellow is Coreopsis.


----------



## Irish Pixie

kinnb said:


> @Irish Pixie here's one. https://www.amazon.com/BigMouth-Inc-Inflatable-Flamingo-Cooler/dp/B06XD1GCQB
> Oriental Trading Company had a crap ton of inflatable coolers for decent prices too, but I don't remember seeing a flamingo one, although there were plenty aimed at luau themes and such


Thank you!


----------



## [email protected]

some one mentioned radishes. got me to thinking,
has anybody tried cooking or frying them ? In a stew or soup ?


----------



## MO_cows

[email protected] said:


> some one mentioned radishes. got me to thinking,
> has anybody tried cooking or frying them ? In a stew or soup ?


I have a recipe for radish pie from the dust bowl days but not making it. They hadn't had any fruit forever, momma made a pie with radishes. We aren't that desperate, it doesn't sound good!


----------



## alida

[email protected] said:


> some one mentioned radishes. got me to thinking,
> has anybody tried cooking or frying them ? In a stew or soup ?


I cook radishes. I melt some butter over low heat then add quartered radishes to the pan and saute for a few minutes, until the edges get a little browned and they soften. They lose their heat but the flavour stays, a little sweetened. I add black pepper, my sister usually adds garlic powder when she makes them. They really make a nice change from the usual veg side dishes. 

I have not used them in a stew or soup.


----------



## [email protected]

I eat maybe one radish every five or ten years. I don't dislike them, but I don't grow them. I eat one and then i burp for a couple of hours..LOL
I would think they would cook up like a turnip in soup.

.....jiminwisc......


----------



## Irish Pixie

I did venture out yesterday- with a mask, and the garden center was diligent on it's social distancing. I ended up with all million belles, two deep purple hanging baskets to join the other three out front, and five flats of variegated in the brightest colors I could find for the over the fence planters in the back yard. It's going to be bright and pretty. 

That was the fun part, now I have to fill all fourteen fence planters. It's going to be nice today, 65 and partly cloudy, so I should have it done this afternoon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> I cook radishes. I melt some butter over low heat then add quartered radishes to the pan and saute for a few minutes, until the edges get a little browned and they soften. They lose their heat but the flavour stays, a little sweetened. I add black pepper, my sister usually adds garlic powder when she makes them. They really make a nice change from the usual veg side dishes.
> 
> I have not used them in a stew or soup.


That's how I cook radishes too, and I like them. Unfortunately, I'm the only one in the family that does...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just walked a mile! Re-establishing a lapsed habit. 

Looks like one bunny may have kits today. I had given up.


----------



## Cornhusker

Supposed to be in the upper 70s-low 80s for the next 10 days.
Windy for the next 2 or three though


----------



## snowlady

Last night I saw a wicker planter for sale on marketplace. Picked it up,tonight. It is exactly what I was looking for. It’s white now but a can of black satin spray paint will fix that. I have bright pink geraniums to plant in it.


----------



## newfieannie

i bet that will look good SL! try to get a pic when you have it finished. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Life is hectic. Starting to work on the barn projects we did not get done from last year. That means first we need to clean, organize and then plan and schedule for going forward. We still need to sheet one side of the barn and replace the old siding. Then we will finish the insulation on the loft.

We were very happy with the changes we made last year to the door downstairs. We put a door into the hay wing and that meant no shoveling behind the barn to get to that wing to be able to feed the horses. 

The mares are in full-on heat. They got loose the other day and visited the boys in the outfitter string pack.  Now the oldest mare won't stop calling to them hoping to get them to visit.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I didn't get to any of the things I wanted to get done yesterday. I will today.


----------



## emdeengee

Irish Pixie said:


> That's how I cook radishes too, and I like them. Unfortunately, I'm the only one in the family that does...


I have never cooked radishes - other than using Chinese radish in a vegetable stir fry. Normally I eat radishes raw with a pat of real salted butter on top. This is quite delicious and also cuts the sharpness.


----------



## painterswife

Keeping busy is good thing. The small crap in life just flows under the road in the culvert that I am walking over while I enjoy the view.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Keeping busy is good thing. The small crap in life just flows under the road in the culvert that I am walking over while I enjoy the view.


Excellent commentary.


----------



## Evons hubby

[email protected] said:


> some one mentioned radishes. got me to thinking,
> has anybody tried cooking or frying them ? In a stew or soup ?


I've boiled the lil buggers and served with peas in cream sauce.... Yummy! Just like having new taters. The tops sub well for collard greens as well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Stir fry or roast. REALLY improves them.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Going to take off at least 4 months and finish the house and get a for sale sign in the front yard before fall.
Have an addition to put on the house and garage plus many other projects. 
Will be odd to get it finished finally and then sell, but this wasn't a long term plan anyway.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I finished the spreadsheet for the 2019 tax return preparation for the accountant. 

This is the FIRST TIME that I've ever filed late. There was simply no motivation for the last two months.


----------



## MO_cows

Having our ups and downs in the garden. Potatoes, tomatoes, cabbage, corn are going gangbusters. Planted a row of peas, only 2 came up. Planted 4 rows of green beans, got 1 plant. First planting of zucchini, bedding plants, all died. Planted cantaloupe from seed, over 2 weeks, nothing.

We have radishes out the wazoo and they aren't getting hot or woody yet. Lettuce came up all over, the chickens scratched it, but looking good and about ready to pick.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our oldest and I finished the over the fence planters yesterday, and the fence looks as bright and cheerful as I had hoped. I bought too many plants, so tomorrow I'll look for a big planter for out front. I saw a very nice blue one on our local Sam's website that would look wonderful with million belles spilling out of it.

I ordered a sign for the screen house from a friend that owns a small business. It's a natural wood background with Sláinte and a shamrock in green with a green frame. And I couldn't be happier with it. I can't wait to put it up.


----------



## snowlady

Irish Pixie, too many plants? Never heard of it. I told the lady at the greenhouse last year to keep the receipt I wasn’t about to take any evidence home with me. LoL


----------



## Irish Pixie

snowlady said:


> Irish Pixie, too many plants? Never heard of it. I told the lady at the greenhouse last year to keep the receipt I wasn’t about to take any evidence home with me. LoL


Too many plants for _those_ planters.   I'll just have to find another planter for the front of the house. I have one in mind, I just hope they're still in stock.

Were you able to get your wicker container spray painted?


----------



## newfieannie

i was out today. hit a couple garden centers. no annuals out here yet. i bought 2 more clematis and was looking for a few perennials but they didn't have anything i haven't already got and more and they look half dead. there is a garden center a few miles outside the city and i'll try them next week . don't dare go this weekend probably pkd. i like to find at least a couple new perennials every year. i usually get ones i can divide. 

most everyone was wearing a mask and keeping their distance. (after being told for ages that we didn't need the mask now they tell us to wear it). we have to go in the garden center at wmart outside this year. not allowed to go through the store. makes for a longer trip but not that bad

i have a beautiful one that i would like to divide but i can't find the name .i've already posted pics here and no one knows what it is. it's been growing in the same place for 10 years or more. i'd like to transplant it to the front of the rock garden so it can be seen but some don't take well to transplanting and with no info on it i'm scared i'd lose it.

my son had the yard mowed today when i got back. that was a surprise. looks a lot better. i had a lot of dandelions and they were taking away from the look of my beautiful tulips. i planted a further 200 in the fall and i swear every one grew along with the others i had. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

Hope I posted pics right. I need a couple of bricks under the pan inside the wicker planter to raise it up a bit. Other than that I think I’m done with containers. My father in law made the wooden wagon when he was about 10. He’s 89 now and I just love that wagon. The other wagon was Hubbys.


----------



## newfieannie

i really like that wicker planter but it's all lovely!


----------



## painterswife

I need to head to the flower store. I see a big credit card charge in my future.


----------



## 101pigs

Irish Pixie said:


> I didn't get to any of the things I wanted to get done yesterday. I will today.


I never do anything today that i can put off till tomorrow. Tomorrow never comes. :+


----------



## Irish Pixie

Absolutely beautiful, Snowlady! I love the wicker planter, it turned out beautifully. 

I have to plant the leftover million belles in a planter today, and water everything. I inherited a rather pathetic rose bush that I severely cut back last fall, and it's came back nicely. I bought fertilizer spikes made for rose bushes, so I'll put a couple in around it.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> I need to head to the flower store. I see a big credit card charge in my future.


You cant resist the dark side.


----------



## newfieannie

i particularly like the wooden wagon your Fil made. i like anything made from wood. my son is going to build me a planter for my new window. 

i knew it would be hot out there today so i went out at 5:30am and watered everything.then i painted my front trellis where i have the clematis. it's getting worse for wear because it was there when i bought the house but a bit of paint did the trick for the summer. in the fall i'll get a new one. it camoflauges the gas pipes etc.

i also planted some seed.nasturtiums,pansies,thyme etc. spread a few bags of sheep manure. cut down an old rough looking tree in front.did a bit of hoeing. by that time it was sweltering so i pkd everything in the shed and called it a day. later on tonight i might plant a few carrots in the bed already prepared and i might wait until tomorrow. i just wish i was like most normal people and could have a nap in the daytime. i'm baking a lemon pie and whatnot now for the weekend. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

They are forecasting an inch of snow here tomorrow. I wonder how those Memorial day campers will like that.


----------



## painterswife

Completely white. No I won't be going to the garden center today.


----------



## snowlady

painterswife said:


> Completely white. No I won't be going to the garden center today.


I’d normally like this because.....Snowlady....but I’m so over it this year. Stay in, make a fire, grab a good book and a glass of wine. Wait...maybe I’m not over it! Lol


----------



## painterswife

Still snowing. It will be an inside day. We were going to go hiking but the trails will be too slippery with snow and mud.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Still snowing. It will be an inside day. We were going to go hiking but the trails will be too slippery with snow and mud.


I'm sorry. That has to be a bit depressing. 

It's around 70 degrees here. It rained hard during the night (we needed it) and today will just be a bit sticky. We have 87 degrees forecasted for Tuesday. I'm not ready for that yet, but the flowers will love it.

We walked a hour and 3.3 miles today, and it was sticky enough to work up a real sweat.

Today I'm getting the summer clothes out, and ironing.


----------



## happy hermits

We all got together and had a parade for our neighbor today .He turned 90,because of covid 19 it is not safe to Party all of us . We had fire trucks ,rescue squads, dump trucks, and all the neighbors, yelling, honking and waving banners. It truly was a sight to see I bet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I lost my rabbit buck and one doe to a rattlesnake last night. They are at the neighbors because of foxes here, and when my neighbor went to check on them about 10:00 pm, the snake was in the cage. I got there between shotgun blast one and two. The third one took the snake's head off.

The momma rabbit and kits were in another area of the yard, and they are safe.

It sure put a strange spin on today.


----------



## happy hermits

Alice I am sorry to hear about your rabbits.


----------



## snowlady

Alice, I’m sorry about the rabbits. Snakes are just gross. I’m better than I used to be but ugh.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our son in law started running electric to the screen house yesterday, because it simply needs strings of flamingo lights. And a ceiling fan, and a way to play music will be great too. The Slàinte sign came yesterday, and it's perfect. It was made by a former HTer, and they do wonderful work, pm me if you'll like their name. 

I fired up the central air yesterday, and it works great. It's going to be in the high 80s with humidity next week so we'll need it.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## MO_cows

Warm and humid weather is here. Yesterday it got to 84 in the house, we just can't get good cross ventilation going. Humidity was in the 70s, very uncomfortable. Hate to turn on a/c this early but......

Replanted green beans and cantaloupe in the garden. Hope they come up this time. Today we will pick lettuce and spinach. And radishes. 

Going to a BBQ over at the eldest grands this afternoon. Their dog had pups, thinking of adopting one. Mom is a bullmastiff. They think the sire is a doberman/dane looking dog that gets loose once in a while.


----------



## painterswife

Sun is shining and the snow is gone except for higher up the mountain.  Going to hike up some hills today. It is amazing what how much better my back is after hiking up steep slopes.

Might was the windows today as well.


----------



## newfieannie

i went out to my land early this morning. my son and i walked around checking things out. lot of trees cracked off during the wind storm. we picked everything up and put in a pile. we plan to go out tues or so and do the mowing.

i've never seen so many black flies out there. near drove me crazy and i had fly oil on. i found another clematis that was taken over by grass. took me an hour to clean it out enough to dig up. i brought it in here where i can look after it. i thought it was a shame to let it die. that's 15 i have now. brought in 5 bags sheep manure also that i had out there and didn't need it. 

no sign of anything in the camper. that's why i haven't been out. had to wait for my son to check on it. then i went in. furnace works perfect. it's only 4 years old but it's like everything else. should be turned on once in awhile. i didn't need it today. wasn't even damp after all winter. actually 2 winters since i've been in there. we walked up to the fields and saw a doe and her fawn. like PW said i feel it did my back good. usually i'm just walking on flat ground here. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Walking up hill stretches the muscles in my back and lower hips in a way that nothing else seems to. When I can't hike, I walk down the hill from the house to the creek. Coming back up is a works those muscles. It is a 45 degree incline.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday the grands came over with their dad while he buried pipe to run electric to the screen house. We picked up a 25x6' slip and slide that has bumper sprinklers along the side to completely wet the entire track. Massive hit! I was so careful to douse them in sunblock that I neglected my neck. I haven't had a burn in years, because they can trigger Lupus flareups. And now I wait to see what's going to happen, with fingers crossed.

They (grands and son in law) are coming back today, I've already coated myself (especially the already burned area) in sunblock. I have more snacks for today, they were very unimpressed with the selection yesterday.


----------



## Cornhusker

I had a lot of plans for the weekend, but things kept popping up that needed done before my list.
Maybe next weekend.


----------



## painterswife

It was a good long weekend. Some chores done, some relaxing. Enjoyed the bountiful uncluttered mountains and trails right out the back door. Who needs to go camping when you can hike or ride right from your own property or fish or boat on the river or lake that is a few hundred feet from the property line. I can enjoy it all and my the conveniences of home without having to travel or deal with the traffic.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday was one of my favorite days of the year. The day they grade out all the pots holes from the road from the highway to where I live.  A simple pleasure but one that I will enjoy for several weeks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Seriously full schedule today

Garden
Take critter to rescue
Look for tax info for accountant 
Meet with snake wrangler 
Probably other stuff.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The morning 3+ mile walk had to be abbreviated to 2.8 because the new furnace and central air unit are being installed today. It's just as well, the abbreviated was hard on me due to the heat and humidity.


----------



## newfieannie

i found it too hard working today in this heat also. i was digging out stumps and that's hard the best of times. happen my son was coming in for food and he finished it off. i got 4 stumps out and 1 bush transplanted.

he also replaced a vent for my central vac. went and got sheep manure and blk earth, put a screw in the side of the house so i can run wire for my clematis and fixed the track on my door. 

he's gone home now to get all his work clothes and his tools ready because he starts back to work on monday. i got his car loaded down with food again. i'm staying out of the heat until after supper when hopefully it's cooler. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

A great day in the mountains.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My man Carl (best plumber in NY) was given the wrong parts for our new central air unit. I :gasp: had no air from 1 pm on yesterday. He did set up the blower on the new furnace and it blew cooler basement air upstairs, and I appreciated it greatly. I have a portable a/c unit in the bedroom, I like to sleep in a meat locker according to the fam, so I slept well. Carl will be here at 9:30 to finish the work. 

Today, I have to finish the paperwork on rebates for the furnace through our service provider, and I think I get a free Nest thermostat as well.


----------



## painterswife

4:30 in the morning and the sheep trucks are moving the sheep on to the forest. It took me a few minutes to figure out what big truck convoy was making such a racket on the forest road. They will go about 20 miles past us into the mountains before they release them.


----------



## snowlady

Last night was mowing and Hubby tried to till the garden again but it was pretty wet. I plopped in tomato and pepper plants but much too wet for anything else. And then it rained again. This coming weekend is supposed to be really nice, 70's and dry. I can't wait! Tonight we are going to pick out trees. A local landscape place (not where I work) is having a tree special 5 trees planted for $500. Where I work, we can't even get a tree for $100, let alone plant it. They must do a tremendous volume to get trees at that price. Hubs has been wanting red (purple leaf) maples for awhile so I think two of them and 3 other kinds of maples, maybe a red oak. We'll have to see what is available.


----------



## MO_cows

Heavy rain the last couple days and today. Starting to flood just from saturated ground, the rivers still rising so this could get interesting. I won't be able to get my car home tonight I bet. Will have to leave it in the commuter lot out by the main highway and have DH come get me in the truck.


----------



## mreynolds

MO_cows said:


> Heavy rain the last couple days and today. Starting to flood just from saturated ground, the rivers still rising so this could get interesting. I won't be able to get my car home tonight I bet. Will have to leave it in the commuter lot out by the main highway and have DH come get me in the truck.
> 
> View attachment 87694


Wow. That's some pretty high water there.


----------



## Cornhusker

Just be careful on those flooded roads.
A neighbor some years back drowned in a road ditch when he slid off and went wheels up.


----------



## painterswife

I agree be careful.


----------



## newfieannie

no floods here. we're hoping for rain tonight. it's so dry . we have had several fires already. i don't think i'll bother to water tonight. i do have a twinge in my back from mowing the median and the yard, spreading 6 bags of blk. earth and several bags sheep manure. water hoses are heavy to drag. rain is in the forecast but who knows. i do have everything put in the sheds just in case. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

The commuter lot was an island with more rain coming in so found someplace else to leave my car. Had to drive through some shallow water, kicked up quite a wake but made it home.


----------



## Cornhusker

@MO_cows 
Well, I guess the drought is over 
Be careful out there, if you get any more water, you'll have to put pontoons on your car.


----------



## Cornhusker

9 years ago today my first granddaughter arrived.
Having grandkids makes getting old worth it.
Then and now, how quickly they grow up.


----------



## painterswife

I am up to my ears in Payroll protection seminars, webinars and paperwork.  Spreadsheets and worksheets are spread across my desk. So much fun. I think I will knock my head on the wall a few times and clear out the cobwebs.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> 9 years ago today my first granddaughter arrived.
> Having grandkids makes getting old worth it.
> Then and now, how quickly they grow up.


Your granddaughter is lovely, Cornhusker.

My granddaughter turned 9 in February, and I'm still not sure how it happened... It seems like she was just born last year.


----------



## MO_cows

Grandchildren are our reward for terrible twos tantrums, babies squalling all night for no apparent reason, smart aleck teenagers and all the other down sides of parenting. With grandkids you get to enjoy the good stuff and leave the bad to the parents. Our granddaughter is class of 2020 high school graduate. Where did the time go?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today we're going to do a grocery/Lowe's run for a few things. Do our 3+ mile walk, the 4.5 lb Terror (she's now eating 3 meals a day regain the 1/2 lb) won't let us forget. And we'll do yard work. It's going to be a beautiful partly sunny day in the low 70s.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby is working. I am working in the barn/garage/shop and soon to be art studio in the loft. I will be doing some wiring and setting up the multi room music system speakers. Also adding to the network system and security cameras. I am going to also set up an old tablet to operate all the lights, cameras and music system. It will make it easier for my husband to select his playlists.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The yard work turned into a family get together and supper in the screen house. Yard work will always be there, family may not.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The knot at the end of my rope came undone, and the rope end frayed. 

Too much stress. 

Mid day nap.


----------



## crehberg

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The knot at the end of my rope came undone, and the rope end frayed.
> 
> Too much stress.
> 
> Mid day nap.


Alice, hope it gets better for you soon.... sometimes a nap is the best medicine!


----------



## mreynolds

Having a graduation party for my niece tonight on the hill. She is going to Kansas for college in scholarship for basketball. Not the Jayhawks though. Can't remember the name. Full scholarship though. The big colleges offered everything but housing. 

Proud uncle here.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The yard work may get done today, but our son in law is going to continue work on the electric to the screen house, and that usually involves at least one, and usually all three grands. 

I think we need a rousing game of wiffle ball today.


----------



## snowlady

This weekend made up for all the rain last week. Sunny, breezy with a high of 70. I worked outside a lot yesterday and a bit this morning. The gnats are unbearable. Sunglasses up close to my face, a headset, long sleeves, long pants and a bandana over my face when I’m weeding the tree beds. One more to go then on the tractor to spread mulch.


----------



## snowlady

Irish Pixie, you need a giant Mingo to guard your screen house.


----------



## MO_cows

Went out to our favorite Mexican restaurant last night. Sure was nice to have a meal served to me, it had been a long time. Food was great, margaritas were spectacular. We went early to avoid the rush and have minimum exposure. 

Nice and cool this morning, worked in the garden some. Pulled all the radishes, salvaged what I could. They were getting woody. Picked spinach, need to go back and pick lettuce and do some weeding. We need to get the tomatoes weeded good and put down straw. No cages, we are doing the sprawl method.

All that rain really got stuff going. The replanted green beans and cantaloupe came right up and look good. Cucumbers finally took off, they have blooms. Corn is more than knee high.


----------



## po boy

He has it made. At first I thought he lost his head.


----------



## painterswife

Well, I got the speaker system for the barn done on the weekend and some of the security cameras. It is so nice to be able to walk into any area and ask the system to play the music I want and tell it in what area or even all of them. I am able to add to any of my different shopping list or to-do lists by just using my voice. It makes it easy. No need to run around finding paper to write on and having different lists all over the house or shop.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I can’t remember if I posted this already.

Video 
https://www.stjude.org/cole

Magazine


----------



## painterswife

The lake is filling from the spring runoff. Yesterday was warm and windy. I need to do a bunch of weed spraying but it was just too windy. Had all the windows open last night and could smell the skunk prowling around the outside looking for something to eat. I woke in the middle of the night to see my dog sitting there looking me in the eye. His way of telling me that something was outside and I should pay attention.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's always something. I had a fairly bad reaction (not allergic, thankfully) to an antibiotic, and was told to stop taking it immediately. I'm just starting to feel better, but haven't been able to get anything done around the house. Nothing. We have family coming in tomorrow, and at least their room is all set. 

It's controlled panic time.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is going to be a wonderful day.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Today is going to be a wonderful day.


I hope it is 
I haven't had a wonderful day in years


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> I hope it is
> I haven't had a wonderful day in years


I'm so sorry.


----------



## newfieannie

it's been cold here all day. about 4C now. i brought in a few plants that i hadn't planted yet. rain was coming down in sheets which made it feel colder but we sure needed it. my microwave gave out . i brought the one up from the family room but it was so small and light it was sliding over the counter i got my son to drive me to get a new one because i didn't want to get on the streets in the driving rain. i haven't put my bags out tonight for recycling yet. they get wet and split open.

i don't know who came up with that idea. it wasn't well thought out for sure. before this we used clear plastic.i'll have to set the clock and get up early. least i wont have to water tomorrow. lilacs are blooming on a couple of the trees. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

We had 0.7 rain yesterday so I thought all the local areas had that. The closest town, 3.5 miles away had 1.5 and the town I work in, 20 miles away was pretty much shut down all day due to trees down. That was a surprise! One grain bin site had 4-5 bins damaged, one smashed flat and upended. None of that was predicted by the weather man. Mostly tree damage. No homes.


----------



## Cornhusker

Yesterday was hot and windy, so after work, I went to town for medicine and groceries.
While I was there, I stopped at my brother's place and had a nice visit.
A storm slipped south of us and there was a grass fire east of us, I'm assuming a lightening strike.


----------



## newfieannie

it's been a lovely day after the cold day yesterday. didn't have to bother to get up at 5 for watering. i'll have to do it tomorrow i expect. rain again on sat.we still need more anyway. i went out for an hour this morning. found a dark inexpensive hoodie i was looking for. i have several of them but they are all good ones and i wanted something for working in the garden. even when it's warm i need a hood due to being prone to earache. 

been looking for molasses forever. haven't been available for dogs ages. everybody must be making baked beans. no beans either but i have several months worth on hand. anyway i found large jugs (and not really that large)27.00. never looked twice at it. got to get it when you can these days. i balked at buying the cod tongues though 13:50 a small pk when i usually pay 6dollars. i passed. wm is a lot less expensive but i didn't make it there today. 

came home and cleaned out the recycle bin and left it in the sun to dry. then mowed the median and the rest of the yard for the weekend. transplanted a few things i had set from seed and called it a day. i want to be able to get up at 5 and go out and check out my land. spread some sheep manure,cut down a couple trees that are leaning and trim a few bushes. i might just relax a bit this weekend. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Had a wicked storm come thru in the wee hours this morning. We were even tornado warned but I didn't know it until later. Got over an inch of rain and at one point it was raining uphill over the garage roof due to wind. But no damage but the lost sleep.

Got some bad news this week, one of my DSILs has cancer. She had neglected her screenings and checkups for years so very anxious to learn how advanced it is. Thoughts and prayers appreciated, she is the glue that holds the extended family together. She has a heart of gold.


----------



## Cornhusker

MO_cows said:


> Had a wicked storm come thru in the wee hours this morning. We were even tornado warned but I didn't know it until later. Got over an inch of rain and at one point it was raining uphill over the garage roof due to wind. But no damage but the lost sleep.
> 
> Got some bad news this week, one of my DSILs has cancer. She had neglected her screenings and checkups for years so very anxious to learn how advanced it is. Thoughts and prayers appreciated, she is the glue that holds the extended family together. She has a heart of gold.


It's always the good ones it seems.
Prayers for your SIL


----------



## kinnb

@MO_cows good thoughts here....


----------



## crehberg

MO_cows said:


> Had a wicked storm come thru in the wee hours this morning. We were even tornado warned but I didn't know it until later. Got over an inch of rain and at one point it was raining uphill over the garage roof due to wind. But no damage but the lost sleep.
> 
> Got some bad news this week, one of my DSILs has cancer. She had neglected her screenings and checkups for years so very anxious to learn how advanced it is. Thoughts and prayers appreciated, she is the glue that holds the extended family together. She has a heart of gold.


Good thoughts, prayers, and virtual hugs to you and the family.


----------



## snowlady

MO Cows, I’ll ask a prayer for your SIL. 
It’s been hot here but is to cool down this week. Work is busy, home is busy, just how I like it for awhile. They came and planted our trees today. They look nice.


----------



## painterswife

Thunder, lighting, rain going sideways. I won't be doing any more work outside today.


----------



## snowlady

Today, I did housework in the morning. Just came in for a bite of lunch and back out. I’m putting cages around our new trees to keep the deer back. Then there’s some small branches to pick up and if the bugs aren’t too bad to the timber to mow the paths. It’s hot but not unbearable.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> Thunder, lighting, rain going sideways. I won't be doing any more work outside today.


You can come help me do wainscott. It's inside work. 

We have a hurricane supposed to make landfall tomorrow so our rain will be here then.


----------



## painterswife

I'm actually pretty good at installing wainscoting. Is it tongue-and-groove or paneling?


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> I'm actually pretty good at installing wainscoting. Is it tongue-and-groove or paneling?


Just paneling on this one. I love doing it old style with 1x's though. But no one wants a lawyer office in their house these days lol. 

My brother has done T&G that he rescued from a church and we are slated to do that "some day". If I keep taking out of his pile his some day may never get here.


----------



## po boy

I bought a foreclosure in 1996 that was in pretty rough shape. It had wainscoting down the hallway upstairs. It was that ugly imitation brick paneling. I thought I had a picture of it. Did find one.. but not the wainscoting


----------



## mreynolds

Well, Cristobal is visiting earlier than expected. It's pouring rain. I think @painterswife put a hex on me.


----------



## painterswife

mreynolds said:


> Well, Cristobal is visiting earlier than expected. It's pouring rain. I think @painterswife put a hex on me.


If I had the power to hex, I would do things that are much more fun then mess with your weather.


----------



## painterswife

I might be the one who was hexed. We have had so much rain and hail in the last hour and a half that it is white here. Thunder and lightning is crazy. and if I was a camper or someone on a gully in a dry wash I'd be running for my life right now.


----------



## [email protected]

really ? people still camp in a drywash ?


----------



## painterswife

[email protected] said:


> really ? people still camp in a drywash ?


Some do but it is the hikers and walkers who usually get caught. Usually down in Utah every year.


----------



## [email protected]

painterswife said:


> Some do but it is the hikers and walkers who usually get caught. Usually down in Utah every year.


they must be related to the people who drive their vehicles into flooded roads.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

People simply aren’t in touch with nature and its power.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Finally made a trip down toward the coast. Pecan trees and citrus are doing well. Humidity is so high that you wear the air. Mosquitoes wait by the doors in clouds.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> If I had the power to hex, I would do things that are much more fun then mess with your weather.


Me too.


----------



## snowlady

Ugh, Alice, that is my nightmare. If summer topped out about 70 with no humidity, I’d be good. Yesterday, was low 80’s, light breeze and little humidity. Very nice and, I got my whole chore list done.


----------



## painterswife

Freeze watch for tonight. Forecasting up to half an inch of snow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Finally made a trip down toward the coast. Pecan trees and citrus are doing well. Humidity is so high that you wear the air. Mosquitoes wait by the doors in clouds.


Humidity is my personal version of hell.


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> Freeze watch for tonight. Forecasting up to half an inch of snow.


That's horrible. Our low temp tonight is 45, but it's a very very rare occurrence to have snow in June.


----------



## painterswife

Two mornings of hard frost here. I expect the alfalfa crop got hit hard.


----------



## [email protected]

56F at 6AM. temp should climb to 70F by 8AM.
bracing ourselves for the Gulf storm to hit us at about 6PM this afternoon. 3'' of rain expected here, up to 5'' a few miles west of us. 
expecting ''small'' tornadoes. I guess if your barn is blown down by a ''small'' tornado , it isn't so bad..
45 mph winds. I hope this is the last of the storms this summer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's gorgeous right now, but it's supposed to top out at 90 today, low humidity tho. The humidity comes in tomorrow with the thunderstorms. 

We're going to go hang out by a family member's new pool today. When I say new, the water is still so cold that I'm not going in it. I'll sit on the nice, shady porch with fans going and watch the human ice cubes bob around. 

Stay safe stachoviak.


----------



## Cornhusker

We've been hot and windy here. Temps near 100° during the day, but mid 50s at night and when I leave for work in the morning.
Humidity has been in the low teens when the heat hits, so that helps.
Last week we had a storm that just tore things up. Wind and hail mostly.
Our place was ok, but the garden got pounded pretty good.
It's a little late, but we'll replant and see what happens.
At least the tomatoes and peppers had buckets on them so they are OK.
The wind was gusting to over 80 mph. A small town near us got hammered. Part of the grain elevator fell on a quonset, one building had the entire south side ripped out and a sprinkler system blew across the railroad tracks and hit by a train.
A young single mother we know had a big cottonwood tree fall on her pickup and smashed it pretty flat. The house across the street had 2 branches fall and go through the roof, and anybody with vinyl siding had their house shredded.
There were several power poles snapped off and it took a couple days to get all that fixed.
The church looked like it was under machine gun fire, and most of the roofs in town will need replaced.
Aside from that....we're good


----------



## painterswife

We have had mucho rain the last two days. That is a good thing. We have been getting a good soaking every week or so. Great for the the pastures. The lake is filled to the brim and the rivers are running fast.

Hubby has been working 10 to 12 hour days to finish up a large home he has been working on. A few more days to a week and he will be finished. He has been working on this house off and on since last September.


----------



## painterswife

I just saw a beautiful sight. It will make my whole week. A Herd of horses, all drafts. All different colors and breeds. Running on the Elk Refuge, across the lower flat are and up into the hills. Manes, tails and feathers flowing in the wind.

These are the horses used when feeding the elk in the winter. During the summer they get to run free on hundreds of acres and enjoy themselves. It was so beautiful to see


----------



## Irish Pixie

Very warm (by NY standards) and a bit humid today, so I'm going to clean the house top to bottom. I have the most sheddy cats ever. The little dog was recently clipped, she is not Wookie looking any longer, and not nearly as sheddy. I don't mind because central air conditioning makes me a happier person. 

It's been dry so I'll have to water all the flowers, and catch up on a bit of paperwork as well.


----------



## Cornhusker

Hope everybody had a nice Father's Day.
My brother's kids did a BBQ and showered him with presents, cards and grandkids.
Sounds like they had a good time.
What did you guys do to mark the day?


----------



## no really

Had a large family and friends gathering, probably 35 to 40 adults, so many kids made a person afraid to move to fast might step on one. BBQ, sides and desserts brought by everyone, way to much food. All the Dad's got gifts from kids and grandkids, than they headed for the pool. Adults collapsed in food coma's. It was a fun day that lasted into the night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Busy day. A Dr's app't, a hair app't, and perhaps the most important, it's New York Primary Day! I need to throw in a grocery run too. 

Gotta run.


----------



## snowlady

I have a hair appointment too. No one will recognize me after that! First one since the lock down. It’s been hot-ish then rain yesterday so everything will grow fast this week. For Father’s Day, our son wasn’t home, went out to dinner with daughter, took a motorcycle ride and stopped in to see FIL after church. We cut down a tree on Saturday. That was a job fir the two of us!


----------



## 101pigs

painterswife said:


> I just saw a beautiful sight. It will make my whole week. A Herd of horses, all drafts. All different colors and breeds. Running on the Elk Refuge, across the lower flat are and up into the hills. Manes, tails and feathers flowing in the wind.
> 
> These are the horses used when feeding the elk in the winter. During the summer they get to run free on hundreds of acres and enjoy themselves. It was so beautiful to see


Got quite a few here. Most run along Current River. When a kid growing up we lived next to Current river. Had very large rock abut 15x15 ft. in the middle of the river we used to dive off of. Lots of wild horses along the river then. Still some nice herds along the river.


----------



## newfieannie

i got my 2 sheds cleaned out. the junk guys came yesterday and took everything away. i had it all pk'd along the retaining wall and there wasn't a lot of room for a few days.

it wasn't actually junk but i'm just not one for yard sales. (except other peoples) i got rid of Andrews large desk ,the record player and all the records. that took up 1/4 of the den

i went out at 7:30 today and mowed the median. and part of the front yard. by that time the humidity had set in. no need to push it. we are likely setting another record again today. i was going shopping but gave it up. right now i'm cleaning out the sewing machine desk . i thought i could just sit in front of the air conditioner but that only works for a little while for me. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

I am making a quiche for dinner in the air fryer and decided to whip up a cherry pie as well to make my hubby smile. It will be baked in the air fryer as well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Checking the garden and bunnies, then going to my office to work on the bookkeeping backlog.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had fresh strawberries over angel food cake with whip cream last night. It's summer in a bowl. 

Today is much cooler and less humid. I have lawn stuff to do that I put off because of the weather.


----------



## MO_cows

Worked out in the garden some tonight. Cleaned up where the radishes, beets and lettuce were and planted pumpkin and watermelon in their place. Our first planting of those failed, hope we can still get them ripe before frost. Our corn made "head high by 4th of July " and has tassels and silks. What would have been our first ripe tomatoes rotted from touching the ground. The chickens messed up our sprawl on straw strategy by scratching our straw all over the place and not where we needed it. Bugs really eating on the cabbage so they got some sevin dust.


----------



## MosaicsMLS

I spent most of the day roasting tomatoes and putting them in sealer bags to freeze. Our tomatoes are going crazy this year. I have a huge pile to deal with every day. Zucchini, too. Pumpkins are making, but not ripe yet. I work a little each day on my flower beds that I’ve neglected for the past couple of years. I try to get all outside work done before noon and it gets too hot. Then I spend the afternoons preserving the harvest and doing some online transcription work in between batches.


----------



## newfieannie

went out shopping yesterday for the makings for cabbage roll casseroles. got them in the oven now. tomorrow is friday and my son will drop by for his food. 

too hot to make bread for him so i'll throw a batch of rolls together tonight. doesn't take too long for them. then perhaps a jelly roll. he's going to do all my mowing on saturday out in the country. just too hot for me. so much warmer than here along the coast.

i haven't had an angel food cake for many years. my friend who passed use to make them. i really liked them but could never make them as well as she could. she would cut them and fill with lemon pie filling and serve with cream and berries etc. my specialty was jelly rolls. remembering now how much i liked them i might try my hand at them again. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Harvested the stock tank taters, they came out nice. Not a lot of yield because we didn't get to hill them but perfect Yukon gold potatoes.

On today's agenda, go pick up a beef from the processor. We only bought half but we know the ones who bought the other 2 quarters so of course we get nominated to pick theirs up too. Every cooler and insulated bag we own is in the SUV, it's a hot day.

DS has the big competition smoker running, smoking meat for graduation party tomorrow. Brisket, pork butt and some pork loins. Smoke and slice today, reheat tomorrow. Expecting 30 to 40 people.


----------



## MosaicsMLS

MO_cows said:


> Harvested the stock tank taters, they came out nice. Not a lot of yield because we didn't get to hill them but perfect Yukon gold potatoes.
> 
> On today's agenda, go pick up a beef from the processor. We only bought half but we know the ones who bought the other 2 quarters so of course we get nominated to pick theirs up too. Every cooler and insulated bag we own is in the SUV, it's a hot day.
> 
> DS has the big competition smoker running, smoking meat for graduation party tomorrow. Brisket, pork butt and some pork loins. Smoke and slice today, reheat tomorrow. Expecting 30 to 40 people.


sounds like fun.


----------



## MosaicsMLS

My husband and I drove into Dallas to run a few errands. I thought I might stop at one of the grocery stores in the city to get some ground summer savory from the spice aisle since neither our small town grocery stores nor Walmart’s carry it. But, no, all the grocery stores were requiring masks and I refuse to comply. Decided I don’t need it that bad.


----------



## no really

MosaicsMLS said:


> My husband and I drove into Dallas to run a few errands. I thought I might stop at one of the grocery stores in the city to get some ground summer savory from the spice aisle since neither our small town grocery stores nor Walmart’s carry it. But, no, all the grocery stores were requiring masks and I refuse to comply. Decided I don’t need it that bad.


You can order it online from Walmart.


----------



## MosaicsMLS

no really said:


> You can order it online from Walmart.


Yes. I’ll either order it on-line from somewhere or grow it myself.


----------



## painterswife

Today is assorted chore day. I installed a new bidet seat on one of the toilets. I expect I will install one in the other bathroom. Will save on toilet paper. Also need to work on the endless weed spraying. Thistles be gone.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Out for brunch and what passes for shopping in the time of Covid with two of my best friends this morning. We'll catch up, laugh, and talk for hours.


----------



## MO_cows

Graduation ceremony yesterday for DGD. Had to bump it back an hour due to rain. We put it on live video for my sister in Washington. The meats DS smoked for the party were excellent. Tender and moist even though he smoked it Friday and reheated. With an abundance of sides and my mother's to die for peanut butter cake. 

One more event to finish off high school. Prom was rescheduled for July. 

Hot steamy weather predicted for the coming week. Going to sweat a lot taking care of the garden. We have a slew of tomatoes ready to turn.


----------



## no really

Today is kinda a me day. Just going to enjoy the day and recover from all the socializing in the last week. Pick some fresh veggies, sit by the pool and read. Enjoy the silence and being still, mind and body.


----------



## newfieannie

that's what i'm doing. enjoying the day although i guess i'm working to some people. just a pleasure to me. i've been transplanting since 7am. we were supposed to have rain. it's just overcast and drizzle but i'll take it. as i transplant i'm watering with my can and i soaked the ground for a bit beforehand

got rid of all the pots of seedlings on the deck that were ready. all i have out there now is a few pots of dill i transplanted from mine for my son. just lovely to be able to get out there without the sun beating down. 

i spent a little time smelling my climbing roses which are covering the fence. they bloomed without me noticing. was too hot to go out there before. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife

Pouring rain here so it will be an inside day. Yesterday was dusting and cobweb removal on all the ceiling lights and artwork and corners. I also named and labelled on the remote control lights and outlets in the barn/shop. It needed to be done. I have all the lights and music set up so we can voice control it from in the house and barn. It allows me to turn it off if forgotten or turn on all the outside lights to see if something is bothering the animals. It also turns on the lights in the chicken house on a schedule.


----------



## MO_cows

I tried to resist but just couldn't. Meet Ellie, 8 weeks old. Momma is bullmastiff, daddy was sneaky.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Ellie has very large feet, and is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## MosaicsMLS

painterswife said:


> Pouring rain here so it will be an inside day. Yesterday was dusting and cobweb removal on all the ceiling lights and artwork and corners. I also named and labelled on the remote control lights and outlets in the barn/shop. It needed to be done. I have all the lights and music set up so we can voice control it from in the house and barn. It allows me to turn it off if forgotten or turn on all the outside lights to see if something is bothering the animals. It also turns on the lights in the chicken house on a schedule.


that sounds like a very handy system. It’s it something y’all put together yourself, or a system that you bought already designed?


----------



## MosaicsMLS

MO_cows said:


> I tried to resist but just couldn't. Meet Ellie, 8 weeks old. Momma is bullmastiff, daddy was sneaky.
> View attachment 88850


No, stop! I have puppy fever!


----------



## MO_cows

We haven't had a puppy for 14, 15 years. The last 2 dogs we brought home were adults. Really enjoying her! She has decided she is my dog. Dont even have to call her, just walk and she is right there with me. This morning I got a whine serenade while I showered and when I left for work she was yowling by the time I got to the driveway. But it didn't last long, she is buddies with dad and DSIL too.


----------



## newfieannie

it's canada day tomorrow and nothing open so i went out and dropped off my old microwave (everything like that has to be taken to special places now. there's no going to the waste disposal place with it) went and got a few groceries. plenty food around. prices haven't gone down though and not likely to.

i came across a fruit i had never seen before lychee. native to china i think. i only bought 4 because i wasn't sure. usually when they have something new there is someone giving samples to try.anyway soon as i got home i tried them. were they ever good! they were 6 dollars lb. never having bought them before i dont know if it's expensive . i plan to buy more on tues. for my son to try

we still have drizzle. i was planning on transplanting again when i got back but there was a movie i wanted to watch this morning starring robert mitchum and i was late going out. i don't work well if i don't start off early morning. i get behind on everything and get disgusted with myself.

i see more and more people have their masks on today. ~Georgia


----------



## 2NFord

MO_cows said:


> I tried to resist but just couldn't. Meet Ellie, 8 weeks old. Momma is bullmastiff, daddy was sneaky.
> ]


Wow! Miss Ellie is the most adorable pup! My kinda pup - she will grow up to be the kinda dog I don’t have to bend over to pet and I’m only 5’2”, lollol. I’ve rescued smaller dogs but my general rule is they need to be big enough that I can give them head scritichies without bending over

Rain - I didn’t need to mow three days ago - all of a sudden the grass has shot up. The yards now need mowed and the pastures will need bushogged in another week or so. 

Gardening - no, lol. I retired from gardening (that means I was the weed puller) when dad stopped farming and leased our farm to the neighbors. Besides, I have actually killed a Chia Pet. I was in my 20’s the last year I canned and made ketchup. I tip my hat to all of you who are still enthused about the entire process 

Shopping - as little as possible, unless it involves Publix, lol. When I retired, I said I was not coming off this hill for much of anything and I meant it, lollol. DH is hypertensive Type A, so still works full time. He generally picks up whatever we need on his way home from work.

Masks - Glad I already had a stash of dust masks for when we put up hay, lollol. When I do go to town, I wear a mask. It’s no big deal to me. The laws for seatbelts T’d me off lonnnng before this mask thing ever came along, lol. Now that I are old and this nasty respiratory infection is going around, I’m perfectly fine wearing a mask. It is one of the few things that makes some sort of sense in this whole Covid19 thing.


----------



## MO_cows

One more and I will quit hogging the thread with puppy posts. Honest! But look at that tail. Thought real hard about naming her Dipstick. And it's tan on the underside, reminds me of a snake belly.


----------



## 2NFord

I think Miss Ellie can hog all the threads she wants

im not one for DNA testing dogs but I might think twice with Ellie. I was struck by the black ring around her neck. The way the black on her tail begins and ends is equally as unique.

Does she have blue or black patches on her tongue.

At any rate, Ellie has a very sweet face and very kind eyes. She is special. How did you come to get her?


----------



## MO_cows

2NFord said:


> I think Miss Ellie can hog all the threads she wants
> 
> im not one for DNA testing dogs but I might think twice with Ellie. I was struck by the black ring around her neck. The way the black on her tail begins and ends is equally as unique.
> 
> Does she have blue or black patches on her tongue.
> 
> At any rate, Ellie has a very sweet face and very kind eyes. She is special. How did you come to get her?


Her momma is a purebred bullmastiff. Our eldest grandkids dog. She is a great dog, smart, loyal, protective, healthy, great with their kids, etc. She had an oops litter, nobody saw the mating but there is a doberman looking black male dog in the neighborhood. He's much taller than the bullmastiff so maybe great dane x Dobie. 

Ellie seems like she will become a real good dog. She listens, tries to please. Can't wait to see her full grown and running with the black shepherd and foxhound that we already have here. They will make a pretty pack.


----------



## Cornhusker

Still working from home.
Not all bad though, I had dishes done, bed made, dogs out and fed and sprinklers put on the lawn all before 6:00 am.
Brought the dogs in, then Toby wanted to go back out to play with Bernadette, so they are in the big pen. Bobby is hiding somewhere.
Been updating some software all week, it's just taking forever converting from version 2012 to 2020.
I have to use version 2018 to convert anything before 2014 to 2017 so 2020 can pick it up and convert it again.
It should run in a batch on the entire directory, but for some reason it won't, it just crashes out.
I called tech support and they told me to do it a folder at a time. Some folders go pretty fast, others will take over an hour. I'm about 62 out of 86, so I'm getting there.
Aside from that, we are having company Friday which was the day I was wanting to go see my grandkids. I might go see them for a bit anyway. Need to go to town to pick up rent checks anyway.
Tomorrow I'll mow and try to get the front porch straightened up and try to make it look presentable.


----------



## 101pigs

newfieannie said:


> it's canada day tomorrow and nothing open so i went out and dropped off my old microwave (everything like that has to be taken to special places now. there's no going to the waste disposal place with it) went and got a few groceries. plenty food around. prices haven't gone down though and not likely to.
> 
> i came across a fruit i had never seen before lychee. native to china i think. i only bought 4 because i wasn't sure. usually when they have something new there is someone giving samples to try.anyway soon as i got home i tried them. were they ever good! they were 6 dollars lb. never having bought them before i dont know if it's expensive . i plan to buy more on tues. for my son to try
> 
> we still have drizzle. i was planning on transplanting again when i got back but there was a movie i wanted to watch this morning starring robert mitchum and i was late going out. i don't work well if i don't start off early morning. i get behind on everything and get disgusted with myself.
> 
> i see more and more people have their masks on today. ~Georgia


I don't go to town without a mask. Just common sense. AT my age i sure don't need that virus that's going around. Still a lot of folks not taking this Virus serious.


----------



## painterswife

Major headache today. Why can't people leave computer systems they don't think are working and ask the people in charge when they have a problem. Now I have to drive to the office and redo an entire VPN system between locations from scratch.


----------



## MO_cows

Woo-hoo, starting to get tomatoes out of the garden. And cucumber, zucchini. Green beans are blooming. Won't be long now. Cantaloupe are over running their alloted space but not a fruit in sight. Vines and blooms.

Tomorrow will be busy. A first birthday party for great granddaughter. Why they scheduled it for the 4th is beyond me, her birthday is the 11th. So a brief appearance there then dash home to get ready for a get together at our house. Everyone likes to come here because we are out by our lonesome so can shoot their fireworks. I am grilling brined chicken, burgers and dogs. We have brisket and ribs coming. Sides so far, potato salad, baked beans, cucumber tomato salad and fresh fruit combo. A couple of desserts. Anybody leaves hungry it's their own fault.


----------



## newfieannie

went out and picked up a few things early today. not many around. i bought some more of those new to me fruit . the guy at the fruit section said he can't keep them on the shelf. gave my son a few to try. he can't stand them! 

my shoulder is improving thank goodness . worse place to be is in a hospital right now. i put it off and suffered for a month. i came back and cut down some branches overhanging my property and i was able to hold the long handled cutter without too much problem. going up in a bit and see if i can make some bread. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The neighbor boy finally came over to help in the garden again. He had missed almost two weeks due to a cold and not getting his chores done. We got more done on the drip irrigation system, picked beans and okra, and he played with the rabbits.


----------



## MO_cows

I can't bring myself to link it and publicly out her, but I have been amusing myself today watching a video of my crazy aunt shooting at a rattlesnake that got inside her house and cussing a blue streak. Her technique is something, hold the phone in one hand to get video and shoot the pistol with the other. She must have put 10 bullet holes in her baseboard. Our family puts the fun in dysfunctional!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have a heat advisory today, high temps and high humidity. My a/c is set on "morgue". 

My knee is finally a bit better- rest, ice, OTC painkillers, and elevation help a lot. I must get a few things done today tho.


----------



## po boy

If I could find my ax


----------



## newfieannie

humidity is very high here also. i managed to do the mowing in 3 parts. the median, 1/2 the lawn and then the other half. in between i sat in the room with the air conditioner. too dangerous to do it all at once. water was dripping off me as it was. i get a little worried to take chances now . my sister who is younger than me had a stroke on sunday~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> humidity is very high here also. i managed to do the mowing in 3 parts. the median, 1/2 the lawn and then the other half. in between i sat in the room with the air conditioner. too dangerous to do it all at once. water was dripping off me as it was. i get a little worried to take chances now . my sister who is younger than me had a stroke on sunday~Georgia


Stay safe, Georgia. How is your sister doing?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Thank goodness I don't do much mowing. I am letting my little slice of Hill Country Heaven be a Wildlife Habitat. I did have to mow a path to the workshop and one to the compost bin. That's it.


----------



## painterswife

Mowing is easy here. I open the gate and the mares do it for me.


----------



## newfieannie

i bought red clover last year . supposed to grow only 2 inches so i wouldn't have to mow.also withstands the heat better. i didn't think it had taken so i set more grass seed this year but i see the clover is growing. i've only seen pink and white clover but i see i have some red ones now. i'm likely the only one setting clover in their lawn. everyone else is trying to get rid of it but i like it and it's my lawn.

my sister had a couple stints put in and then she had the mini stroke in hospital. today they did the dye test and everything looks good. tomorrow they will do an ultra sound. she has awful pain in her face. my bro said that was from the stints. everyone gets it. but my husband and the friends i looked after didn't have face pain after. i guess everyone reacts differently. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> i bought red clover last year . supposed to grow only 2 inches so i wouldn't have to mow.also withstands the heat better. i didn't think it had taken so i set more grass seed this year but i see the clover is growing. i've only seen pink and white clover but i see i have some red ones now. i'm likely the only one setting clover in their lawn. everyone else is trying to get rid of it but i like it and it's my lawn.
> 
> my sister had a couple stints put in and then she had the mini stroke in hospital. today they did the dye test and everything looks good. tomorrow they will do an ultra sound. she has awful pain in her face. my bro said that was from the stints. everyone gets it. but my husband and the friends i looked after didn't have face pain after. i guess everyone reacts differently. ~Georgia


I hope your sister continues to improve. 

We have a lot of clover in the back yard, I like it too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I was always leery of the effectiveness of lidocaine patches. I can honestly say that they do help with pain. I have another weapon in my arsenal against knee pain. I'm going to try lidocaine cream next.


----------



## MO_cows

Our road has become a corn tunnel again. At night it really looks like a tunnel. 

A healthy crop is beautiful, but when the corn gets tall it becomes a blind turn to come down our road. There would be more wrecks if there was more traffic.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We finally got some rain, and there is more in the forecast for today. It's still hot, humid, and horrible tho, but central air makes this weather so much nicer. 

I need to do a commando grocery run for the things I forgot earlier in the week, and I have a rather serious ironing situation to handle today. And I'm still sitting here like a bump on a pickle. 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## painterswife

Major accomplishment today. I took out and replaced the blower for the heat and air conditioning in my car. It was behnd the glove box and up under the dash. Was not easy because of the tight space and only being able to use one arm. I now have air conditioning again.  It would have cost me upwards of $500.00 but all I spent was $49.00.


----------



## MO_cows

Picking in the garden and processing the harvest was on the agenda today. Made 6 quarts of bread and butter pickles. 6 pints zucchini relish. Snapped green beans, etc. But then had to take a break and watch the air show, the crop dusters are working today.

Went to a funeral yesterday. Younger cousin lost her husband. Good turnout and it was a bit of a family reunion. One cousin had lost a bunch of weight and another cousin found it! Good to see everyone but sure hope nobody brought the virus. Biggest crowd I have been in since the pandemic started.


----------



## snowlady

Today is lovely, sunny, tolerably warm day. A nice change from blazing hot and humid last week. Unfortunately, the price paid for cooler temps was a huge wind storm last night. No tornado but wind 80-90 mph. Not much damage to homes but trees and branches down all over. Most of the corn will straighten back up but some of it will not. 
We had a nice small outdoor family gathering yesterday. Only about half of the usual crowd but everyone had to do what was best for their family. It wrapped up early and everyone was back home and we were cleaned up before the storm.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm very impatiently waiting for tomorrow's app't with an orthopedic regarding my knee. There is much I need to get done, and just can't. Gah.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a meniscus issue in my knee. The x ray wasn't conclusive, so an MRI is being scheduled. Worst case scenario is surgery, best case is cortisone injections. Fingers crossed for the injections. 

Keep doing what I'm doing- rest, elevation, ice, and OTC painkillers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Please research the long term results of cortisone shots into joints.









Steroid Injections May do Harm and do No Good for Joint Pain


A 2017 study showing that steroid injections are not helpful for joint pain finally confirms what many researchers have been saying for years.




www.center4research.org


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please research the long term results of cortisone shots into joints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steroid Injections May do Harm and do No Good for Joint Pain
> 
> 
> A 2017 study showing that steroid injections are not helpful for joint pain finally confirms what many researchers have been saying for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.center4research.org


Thank you. It was good article, and I'll talk to the ortho about injections.


----------



## newfieannie

that's interesting! i hadn't heard anything negative about it. my husband had it and only needed the one injection . he said it worked wonders. i was thinking that's what they would give me for my shoulder. i still can only lift my arm so far. mostly working with one arm.i think i have overworked that one now.

i must have sprained something when i was cutting out brush and trees. i'm putting off calling for an appointment. not likely get one anyway. such a backlog. i get some relief from moist heat. i also take ibuprofen at night. i've got a jet tub that i think might help but he's too high. i'd likely cause more damage getting in and out ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Don't you just love it when something restores your faith in humanity? For weeks now, a homeless guy has been hanging out next to a convenience store i pass by. Today I had to run in that store, heat index is over 100, and I asked the guy working, if I buy some drinks will you give them to him? He replied, we already gave him several bottles of water today. I give him food every day. His name is Richard, he is nice man just wants to be left alone. It would be better for him in a shelter in this heat but he doesn't want to go.

So the store owner has a good heart and I will given them all the business I can. 

It made my day to encounter such an example of human kindness.


----------



## Redlands Okie

painterswife said:


> Major accomplishment today. I took out and replaced the blower for the heat and air conditioning in my car. It was behnd the glove box and up under the dash. Was not easy because of the tight space and only being able to use one arm. I now have air conditioning again.  It would have cost me upwards of $500.00 but all I spent was $49.00.


Congratulations on that. From my experience its even harder than you make it sound like


----------



## painterswife

Redlands Okie said:


> Congratulations on that. From my experience its even harder than you make it sound like


Thanks. Today I installed a new touch screen radio. Tomorrow I will put back all the bits an pieces from glove compartment to dash covers and hope I find al the needed screws. Tuesday a new charging port and seat covers will arrive. It will be looking spiffy after all that is done.


----------



## MO_cows

Yesterday, the pasture was mowed for hay. Today there were several vultures working the field. Cleaning up the mice, snakes and bunnies that didnt get out of the way. A meal for them and removing taint from the hay. Tried to take a pic but too far away and they flew off as soon as they saw me and puppy girl.


----------



## Redlands Okie

painterswife said:


> Thanks. Today I installed a new touch screen radio. Tomorrow I will put back all the bits an pieces from glove compartment to dash covers and hope I find al the needed screws. Tuesday a new charging port and seat covers will arrive. It will be looking spiffy after all that is done.


Now do not forget that most jobs always have a few parts left over. Just because they were needed originally does not mean a lot


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> that's interesting! i hadn't heard anything negative about it. my husband had it and only needed the one injection . he said it worked wonders. i was thinking that's what they would give me for my shoulder. i still can only lift my arm so far. mostly working with one arm.i think i have overworked that one now.
> 
> i must have sprained something when i was cutting out brush and trees. i'm putting off calling for an appointment. not likely get one anyway. such a backlog. i get some relief from moist heat. i also take ibuprofen at night. i've got a jet tub that i think might help but he's too high. i'd likely cause more damage getting in and out ~Georgia


I'm having issues (the same type) with the "good knee" now. It was bound to happen. Although the bad knee has improved enough (rest, compression, ice, and OTC anti inflammatories) that I'm starting to be able to do things again. I still have to stop a couple times a day for treatment, and to watch Once Upon a Time on Netflix, but I am getting things done, finally. 

I read the article, and I'll discuss it with my ortho, but my experience (not personal, but with family and friends) is the same as yours, a couple of injections works on minor joint issues. 

I have found the gel Bio Freeze works as well as prescription lidocaine patches for pain relief.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a meniscus issue in my knee. The x ray wasn't conclusive, so an MRI is being scheduled. Worst case scenario is surgery, best case is cortisone injections. Fingers crossed for the injections.
> 
> Keep doing what I'm doing- rest, elevation, ice, and OTC painkillers.


I've got a torn meniscus in my left knee.
The Cortisone shot helped a bunch, although it hurt like crazy at first.
He said if I was 20 years younger they'd fix it.


----------



## Cornhusker

painterswife said:


> Major accomplishment today. I took out and replaced the blower for the heat and air conditioning in my car. It was behnd the glove box and up under the dash. Was not easy because of the tight space and only being able to use one arm. I now have air conditioning again.  It would have cost me upwards of $500.00 but all I spent was $49.00.


I replaced the blower in my pickup a while back as well as the resistor. Like you said, it was a one handed job but not too bad and saved a ton of money.


----------



## painterswife

You just can't make these things up. We have had a week of printer problems throughout our locations. New ones, needing to reinstall others on the server, and more. Today I get a call that another printer is not working. Now this is a couple of hours from where I am so I get on the server and see a bunch of print jobs waiting to print. The problem was that the printer door was open and no one bothered to check. Yes, I solve the big problems.


----------



## MO_cows

Painterswife, glad you found that before you made a drive. There might have been casualties!

The pasture turned hayfield is a popular place lately. Looked out the window as i was getting coffee yesterday morning, a pair of coyotes were checking it out. 

Worked in the garden yesterday, didnt finish what I intended but was risking heatstroke, it was that hot and humid. Got all the corn and cabbage out, did some weeding. A zucchini plant is dying, that might be a blessing as we have a pile of them already.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Busy day yesterday- watched the grands from 5 am to 9:30, had the new to us car inspected, haircut, and grocery shopping. Today is phone calls and app't scheduling- Saturday morning we have to drop off an iWatch at Best Buy, and I haven't heard from the hospital about when my MRI will be so that has to be done.

My knee is better, but I still need OTC meds and periodic icing. 

Today I'm having lunch with the grands, which just makes my entire day.


----------



## MO_cows

My sweet little puppy got all excited and out of control last night. Played rough and mean with her littermate who came to visit and treated the kids like chew toys. I thought I was gonna have to buy Blondie a new dress. I put a leash on the puppy and her hearing improved!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had a wonderful day with the grands yesterday, a good time was had by all. 

There is another heat advisory for today, I think that's three for this summer. The second best thing about us moving to town is central air conditioning, the first is no mud.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Beagle family hanging out, mom dad kids.


----------



## Cornhusker

It's been hot during the day here, mid to upper 90s but should cool down in the next week.
As hot as it is during the day, I still have to drive to work with the heater going, been in the mid 50s when I leave for work.
Been a rash of rattle snakes around this last week, probably because it's dry, they are looking for water.
Neighbor killed a big one in his dog pen, brother in law almost stepped on one while scoop feed bunks and a guy at work killed one over 45" long. That's huge for a prairie rattler around here.
We had one hanging down under the front bumper of one of the cars, but couldn't find it again, and they killed 2 in the garden department at Wal-Mart.
A neighbor lady almost stepped on one in their shop trying to find the light switch.
This was all in the last week, and I'm sure there are more I didn't hear about or can't think of right now.
We try to keep the grass and weeds down so we can see them before we get too close.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> It's been hot during the day here, mid to upper 90s but should cool down in the next week.
> As hot as it is during the day, I still have to drive to work with the heater going, been in the mid 50s when I leave for work.
> Been a rash of rattle snakes around this last week, probably because it's dry, they are looking for water.
> Neighbor killed a big one in his dog pen, brother in law almost stepped on one while scoop feed bunks and a guy at work killed one over 45" long. That's huge for a prairie rattler around here.
> We had one hanging down under the front bumper of one of the cars, but couldn't find it again, and they killed 2 in the garden department at Wal-Mart.
> A neighbor lady almost stepped on one in their shop trying to find the light switch.
> This was all in the last week, and I'm sure there are more I didn't hear about or can't think of right now.
> We try to keep the grass and weeds down so we can see them before we get too close.


I'd have to move...


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> I'd have to move...


Normally, we hardly ever see them in our yard, but the neighbors a couple miles away seem to find 1 or 2 every year.
I think I've killed maybe 3 around our place in the 20 years we've been here.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Got beagles from this, left collars on the ground. Disgusting life for a dog.
To the river tomorrow, I'm sure they've never been there.


----------



## MO_cows

Sometimes mother nature is just rude!


----------



## Redlands Okie

Elevenpoint said:


> Got beagles from this, left collars on the ground. Disgusting life for a dog.
> To the river tomorrow, I'm sure they've never been there.


Glad you got them.


----------



## Redlands Okie

Hey ! 

That poor little frog had to do a LOT of work to provide you with that little present


----------



## Elevenpoint

I'm soaked, all 4 escaped in a July downpour and I was in the woods for an hour getting them all.🤯


----------



## painterswife

25 pounds of Sockeye Salmon sides in the freezer.  That makes me very happy.


----------



## po boy

Oops,


----------



## MO_cows

Put on a birthday bash tonight. Featuring shrimp boil and crayfish. Wish you were here!


----------



## po boy

Cat


----------



## Elevenpoint

Moth


----------



## Elevenpoint

Moth, looks like fighter jet on its back.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Copperhead 1 foot from two dogs before I got it with a rake.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Beer


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Mushroom


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Spider


----------



## Elevenpoint

Peace


----------



## Elevenpoint

Creek dog


----------



## mreynolds

MO_cows said:


> Put on a birthday bash tonight. Featuring shrimp boil and crayfish. Wish you were here!
> View attachment 89878
> View attachment 89879


Wish I was there too. Looks like it was cooked to perfection. Red bugs and all the tails curled meaning it was fresh when cooked. 

I didnt know you could get it that fresh up that way but great that you can. I drive 3 hours to the farm and get what was caught that day. This looks like it was caught "that day".


----------



## MO_cows

mreynolds said:


> Wish I was there too. Looks like it was cooked to perfection. Red bugs and all the tails curled meaning it was fresh when cooked.
> 
> I didnt know you could get it that fresh up that way but great that you can. I drive 3 hours to the farm and get what was caught that day. This looks like it was caught "that day".


The shrimp was wild caught gulf shrimp, bought it frozen. It was mostly thawed when it went in the boil. Only boiled it 3 minutes, it was the last thing added to the pot. The crayfish, a neighbor brought them. They were from Spain! That was what the local grocery store carried, frozen in 5 lb bags. They were pre cooked, we just put them in the boil for a couple minutes to heat thru and pick up the seasoning. Spain, who knew?


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a cool rainy morning, and it's uncommon this summer. The grass already looks greener, a bit of the front yard had went dormant due to the heat and lack of rain. 

I have a rare day where I have nothing planned outside the house. I'm going to catch up on paperwork, laundry (it's always there), clean some things that need to be cleaned, and iron while watching Once Upon a Time on Netflix. 

I think we'll have a movie date night as well.


----------



## Cornhusker

My new granddaughter Adilynn Rose arrived early yesterday morning.
6lb 5oz and 20" tall and a head full of dark hair.
Mother and daughter are doing well and should come home today.
I won't get to meet her until tomorrow, I'll give them a chance to settle in and let her brother and sister get to know her before I go to town.


----------



## keenataz

I hate identity thieves. I woke up to 2 lovely emails from the Canadian Revenue Agency. One was my direct deposit info was changed, which was a surprise. Then I got an email saying my application for the $2000 Canadian Emergency Benefit Cheque was approved. Another surprise. And then another one was approved. Wow great. Except I have been working, an not eligible and never applied. Now I am on the great h#ll of being on hold. Luckily my call is important.


----------



## MO_cows

Now I have done it. Stubbed my toe stepping up on a curb this morning, fell hard. Skinned both knees without ripping jeans, explain that. But the worst part, sprained my right wrist a good one. It really hurts. I have too much to do to be one handed right now.


----------



## Irish Pixie

keenataz said:


> I hate identity thieves. I woke up to 2 lovely emails from the Canadian Revenue Agency. One was my direct deposit info was changed, which was a surprise. Then I got an email saying my application for the $2000 Canadian Emergency Benefit Cheque was approved. Another surprise. And then another one was approved. Wow great. Except I have been working, an not eligible and never applied. Now I am on the great h#ll of being on hold. Luckily my call is important.


I'm sorry. Someone used a family member's SS number to try to get Medicaid about a year and a half ago. It didn't work, of course, but it had to tracked down on the phone.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Now I have done it. Stubbed my toe stepping up on a curb this morning, fell hard. Skinned both knees without ripping jeans, explain that. But the worst part, sprained my right wrist a good one. It really hurts. I have too much to do to be one handed right now.


It's always something, and the somethings hurt more as we get older. Ice, compression, and rest helps.


----------



## alida

keenataz said:


> I hate identity thieves. I woke up to 2 lovely emails from the Canadian Revenue Agency. One was my direct deposit info was changed, which was a surprise. Then I got an email saying my application for the $2000 Canadian Emergency Benefit Cheque was approved. Another surprise. And then another one was approved. Wow great. Except I have been working, an not eligible and never applied. Now I am on the great h#ll of being on hold. Luckily my call is important.


I wish you well getting all of this untangled. My sister had a similar problem, like you,she's not eligible and didn't apply. It did get sorted if that's any consolation.


----------



## mreynolds

keenataz said:


> I hate identity thieves. I woke up to 2 lovely emails from the Canadian Revenue Agency. One was my direct deposit info was changed, which was a surprise. Then I got an email saying my application for the $2000 Canadian Emergency Benefit Cheque was approved. Another surprise. And then another one was approved. Wow great. Except I have been working, an not eligible and never applied. Now I am on the great h#ll of being on hold. Luckily my call is important.



PLEASE stay on the line. Your call is very important to them.


----------



## MO_cows

Thought this was funny. The foxhound gets up in the chair to get away from the riff raff but they pester him anyway. The brown pup is mine, she has really grown. The photo on the steps was at 8 weeks, now at 12 weeks she is bigger than the bulldog just not as heavy. And catching up fast to the foxhound.


----------



## mreynolds

Went to Arkansas this weekend on business and to see my sister. Was a great weekend. I hope I get good news tomorrow on the offer I gave to the realtor. We'll see I guess. 

Sister was doing great and the funny thing was, my GPS called it Air-Kansas. My sister will never live that down.


----------



## crehberg

Well everything fell into place at the last minute and I finally have an appointment today at Emory University (hospital) in Atlanta, Ga. Some of y'all probably remember I've been dealing with some kind of movement disorder the local "docs" haven't been able to figure out. Here's to hoping this puts us on the right track!


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Well everything fell into place at the last minute and I finally have an appointment today at Emory University (hospital) in Atlanta, Ga. Some of y'all probably remember I've been dealing with some kind of movement disorder the local "docs" haven't been able to figure out. Here's to hoping this puts us on the right track!


Excellent! I hope they finally figure out what's going on and there is a treatment. Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## po boy

crehberg said:


> Well everything fell into place at the last minute and I finally have an appointment today at Emory University (hospital) in Atlanta, Ga. Some of y'all probably remember I've been dealing with some kind of movement disorder the local "docs" haven't been able to figure out. Here's to hoping this puts us on the right track!


Good luck, hope u get good news. I hope the traffic isn't a PIA.


----------



## crehberg

Ok..let me see if I can get this all down without forgetting anything!

So, my appointment with Emory went very well. About 3 hours worth of physical tests and then enough blood work to fill 14 vials. 

I saw 4 doctors total, and my case is being brought to their physician advisory board next week for review (a 26 doctor multi-facility group of specialists). The goal at this point is to have a high resolution MRI done on my brain and spinal cord in the next 4-6 weeks, and hopefully that along with the blood tests will give some much awaited answers. 

If nothing shows up between the tests and MRI, then we'll move forward with a spinal tap. The MRI is being done because after reviewing the MRI from last year I had done locally, some abnormalities were seen by the Emory specialists which were not seen by the Drs here.

That's all I have for you for now....but at least we're making progress! Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes...and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## MO_cows

Happy Friday everyone! Got a lot on my to do list for this weekend, hope I get through it all. Garden needs attention, house is a wreck, etc. Tonight for my no cook Friday, burgers and dogs on the grill. With tater salad I made last night, baked beans and apple pie. What started as a plot to get DH to take me out for dinner has evolved into a Friday night get together at our place.


----------



## Irish Pixie

crehberg said:


> Ok..let me see if I can get this all down without forgetting anything!
> 
> So, my appointment with Emory went very well. About 3 hours worth of physical tests and then enough blood work to fill 14 vials.
> 
> I saw 4 doctors total, and my case is being brought to their physician advisory board next week for review (a 26 doctor multi-facility group of specialists). The goal at this point is to have a high resolution MRI done on my brain and spinal cord in the next 4-6 weeks, and hopefully that along with the blood tests will give some much awaited answers.
> 
> If nothing shows up between the tests and MRI, then we'll move forward with a spinal tap. The MRI is being done because after reviewing the MRI from last year I had done locally, some abnormalities were seen by the Emory specialists which were not seen by the Drs here.
> 
> That's all I have for you for now....but at least we're making progress! Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes...and I'll keep you posted!


You have a team! That is fantastic, crehberg!


----------



## snowlady

I think most things around here have gotten back to normal since the derecho on Monday. I’m going with daughter and so to be son in law to look at houses today. It’s the first look so there will be more I’m sure. I have puttering to do all weekend. Other than that it’s been pretty slow.


----------



## painterswife

40 degrees the last two mornings.  It is so nice. Hubby is camping and I am working in the shop on a new router jig for one of my projects. I drank my coffee on the porch listening to a wolf howl across the valley. The elk are in rut and making noise as well. Fall is on the horizon.


----------



## painterswife

Duplicate


----------



## Cornhusker

My granddaughter stayed Thursday and Friday night and we had a great time.
She loves exploring, sitting on the porch and playing with the dogs.
We built a new bench for the porch, went shopping and stopped at my favorite seedy little bar for a hamburger at lunch.
We had to go to the local farm supply place for canning jars, and Dollar store so she could find a gift for her little brother and new sister.
Stopped at the LGS to get some primers and powder, and she was fascinated by the tanned furs they had (She said she wasn't fascinated, she was freaked out).
We checked the garden twice a day and picked some tomatoes and cucumbers.
She really wanted to stay another day, but her mom was missing her so I took her home Saturday.
Stopped and saw my brother for a few minutes, then went home and had a little nap.
I love my grandkids, but they can wear a guy out.


----------



## painterswife

We have a red flag warning for today. That means lightning strikes and winds that will spread them. Not looking forward to tonight. I will not get much sleep.


----------



## crehberg

painterswife said:


> We have a red flag warning for today. That means lightning strikes and winds that will spread them. Not looking forward to tonight. I will not get much sleep.


Pray all goes well, and that the warning winds up being unwarranted. I can only imagine what that situation feels like!


----------



## MO_cows

The biggest pumpkin so far is growing way off the ground where the plant went over the fence. So we put a sling under it to support the weight. Some on the other side of the fence need a sling now too. Wish it didn't look so ******* but those grandkids gonna need jack o lanterns.


----------



## mreynolds

MO_cows said:


> The biggest pumpkin so far is growing way off the ground where the plant went over the fence. So we put a sling under it to support the weight. Some on the other side of the fence need a sling now too. Wish it didn't look so ******* but those grandkids gonna need jack o lanterns.
> View attachment 90233
> View attachment 90234


If you had 2 of them close together you would have needed a bra.


----------



## MO_cows

mreynolds said:


> If you had 2 of them close together you would have needed a bra.


If you have a size 48 triple z or some such. Nobody i know has those proportions!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's been a busy week, and today is another busy day. Up at 4 (it was 49 degrees) to watch the grands, off to a MRI in a couple minutes, two meetings, paperwork, and housework. I will hopefully having arthroscopic surgery in the beginning of September on my right knee, and the left the beginning of October. 

And the town is repairing our street, and redoing everything from the sidewalks in for the next two months. There will be a few days we'll have to park on a bigger street and walk in and out while they're replacing the apron on the driveway/sidewalk. I just keep thinking how nice it will be when it's done. 

Gotta run.


----------



## painterswife

Our Valey is filled with smoke. Smoke from California. It is crazy how far the jet stream can spread the smoke.


----------



## painterswife

The smoke is now so thick that I can't see across the valley in places. People with asthma and treating problems are going to have some bad days.


----------



## po boy

It's nice to have a mask already.


----------



## painterswife

Please don't take this thread down.


----------



## po boy

That was not my intent.


----------



## painterswife

I am happy to know that.


----------



## mreynolds

I remember back in '99 they had a huge fire on the southern border of Mexico. It traveled over 3000 miles into Kansas. Here at the 2k mark the sky was black like some fantasy movie omen. For a solid month too. I will never forget that.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was a busy week that ended up rather depressing. I saw the MRI report (I have an appt with the ortho 8/31, but I'm trying to get in on a cancellation) on my right knee. It's pretty much trashed- torn and flipped meniscus, cartridge is thin or gone in all three compartments, major spurring, a stress fracture, and just to liven things up, a ganglion cyst. The tendons and ligaments are in good shape. It's not going to just a scope for this one, and I'm afraid the surgeon will say it needs replacing. I had hoped it would be just two scopes and I'd be on my way in a couple months, but it doesn't look so simple now. 

Bette Davis was right, "Getting old ain't for sissies"


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm so sorry, Irish Pixie. I hate that for you.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gayle in KY said:


> I'm so sorry, Irish Pixie. I hate that for you.


Thank you. I appreciate you took the time to respond.


----------



## Mish

painterswife said:


> Our Valey is filled with smoke. Smoke from California. It is crazy how far the jet stream can spread the smoke.


Having to breathe wildfire smoke (especially when it's super hot already) is the worst.

I'm still in shock that we haven't had any nearby yet. It's been so hot and windy for going on two weeks, usually we'd have a bunch burning near us by now. 

Hoping I'm not cursing myself as I type this.


----------



## Mish

Irish Pixie said:


> It was a busy week that ended up rather depressing. I saw the MRI report (I have an appt with the ortho 8/31, but I'm trying to get in on a cancellation) on my right knee. It's pretty much trashed- torn and flipped meniscus, cartridge is thin or gone in all three compartments, major spurring, a stress fracture, and just to liven things up, a ganglion cyst. The tendons and ligaments are in good shape. It's not going to just a scope for this one, and I'm afraid the surgeon will say it needs replacing. I had hoped it would be just two scopes and I'd be on my way in a couple months, but it doesn't look so simple now.
> 
> Bette Davis was right, "Getting old ain't for sissies"


That sounds super painful, not to mention stressful. Hoping for the best.

My mother-in-law walks around repeating that quote constantly.


----------



## crehberg

Irish Pixie, I'm so sorry to hear about your knee. I can only imagine how much it (they) must be bothering you. I know the surgery and recovery won't be any fun, but hopefully you'll get some relief in the end!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mish said:


> That sounds super painful, not to mention stressful. Hoping for the best.
> 
> My mother-in-law walks around repeating that quote constantly.





crehberg said:


> Irish Pixie, I'm so sorry to hear about your knee. I can only imagine how much it (they) must be bothering you. I know the surgery and recovery won't be any fun, but hopefully you'll get some relief in the end!


Thank you both. It is painful, stressful, and depressing. A true 2020 situation. The high spot will be explaining and showing my oldest grandson pictures of an artificial knee. He'll think it's cool.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> It was a busy week that ended up rather depressing. I saw the MRI report (I have an appt with the ortho 8/31, but I'm trying to get in on a cancellation) on my right knee. It's pretty much trashed- torn and flipped meniscus, cartridge is thin or gone in all three compartments, major spurring, a stress fracture, and just to liven things up, a ganglion cyst. The tendons and ligaments are in good shape. It's not going to just a scope for this one, and I'm afraid the surgeon will say it needs replacing. I had hoped it would be just two scopes and I'd be on my way in a couple months, but it doesn't look so simple now.
> 
> Bette Davis was right, "Getting old ain't for sissies"


Sorry to hear of your knee troubles.
I have a torn meniscus in my left knee, and oddly enough it really only bothers when I lay down at night.
I had a cortisone shot almost a year ago and after the initial pain and agony of that, it settled down in a week or so.
Might be time again.
Hope they get you fixed up with a minimum of down time and discomfort.


----------



## painterswife

The weather is moving towards fall. Last night it was beautifully bright out as the moon is close to full. The horses are enjoying all the serviceberries on the trees. They really like them as do the foxes. Need to get hay in for winter. The fall chores begin.


----------



## Lisa in WA

painterswife said:


> The weather is moving towards fall. Last night it was beautifully bright out as the moon is close to full. The horses are enjoying all the serviceberries on the trees. They really like them as do the foxes. Need to get hay in for winter. The fall chores begin.


Might want to cut down the serviceberry bushes...they are toxic to horses.


----------



## painterswife

Serviceberries are all over the mountains and hillsides here. Could not possibly get rid of them all. The good thing is that they are only really toxic in the early spring around the time they are flowering or possibly in the winter if a horse had nothing else to eat and ate an entire tree. The ripe berries ( what my horses are snacking on) contain very low levels of prunasin and they are not toxic

There are no trees in their paddock and three of their pastures. They are only on the hillside they are allowed onto at the end of the season when the flowering is well past.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Yes, I know....we had them all over our property too, as well as hemlock.
hard to be a horse person sometimes but we do what we can by knowing about toxic plants and eradicating them in pastures.


----------



## painterswife

The sheep trucks have started moving the sheep off of the range. They start moving on to the forest early before dark. Caravans of 3 or 4 trucks with trailers.


----------



## MO_cows

A beautiful day today. Only about 80, not ultra humid. Topped off with a gorgeous sunset tonight. Mosquitoes are still bad, we need a freeze or frost. I had to head inside shortly after this shot was taken.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our daughter's birthday is today, and we'll celebrate with takeout Thai and cheesecake. Our grandson's birthdays are days apart so we'll celebrate with them on Sunday, I imagine we'll be eating pizza and cupcakes. We bought each of them kick scooters that light up, and they are going to love them. The little guy's scooter has two wheels in front, it will be easier for him to use. 

The weather is cooling down, and I'm glad for it, but it means we'll have to put away summer soon. Fall is my favorite time of year.


----------



## Cornhusker

Tomorrow is supposed to hit 102° on Saturday and Tuesday's high will be 44° with a low of 26°
I think the garden might be in trouble


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I was going to drive over to my son’s house this morning, which is a 40 minute drive through the Texas Hill Country.

I came outside to drink my cup of coffee on the porch, enjoy the cooler temperature, and watch the rain. About four minutes into that plan, and all the local fire, EMS, and law enforcement sirens wailed. A quick check of my scanner app reveals that folks forgot how to drive on wet roads.

At least two wrecks between my house and his. The alternate route is more winding. 

I may postpone my trip.


----------



## po boy




----------



## Irish Pixie

The boys birthday party was a cookout rather than pizza- burgers, Nathans hot dogs (the only dogs, IMO), a plethora of salads, chips, etc. and a garbage truck birthday cake complete with gummy worms and other assorted "garbage" (our youngest grandson is fascinated with them) and cupcakes. 

It was a nerf gun themed party complete with target shooting games, camo covered shooting hides, safety glasses, the whole shebang. A good time was had by all.


----------



## Cornhusker

34° this morning on the way to work. Wind chill right now is 26° and expecting over 3 inches of snow tonight.
2 days ago it was 103°
Gotta appreciate the weather I guess.
Hoping it'll kill off some of the flies.
My son is visiting from Texas and he's enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## painterswife

My morning started with a horse roundup. One neighbor called to say some horses were on the blind corner on the forest service road. I immediately expected them to be mine. They weren't so I called another neigbor. They were his. Went to help get them, so I got in my early morning exercise. 34 degrees and sunny so a noce start to the day.

Even better, I found out one of his mares is pregnant. A blue roan gypsy vanner is the father. Yes, I will spend far too much time there. I am a sucker for babies.


----------



## Redlands Okie

painterswife said:


> My morning started with a horse roundup. One neighbor called to say some horses were on the blind corner on the forest service road. I immediately expected them to be mine. They weren't so I called another neigbor. They were his. Went to help get them, so I got in my early morning exercise. 34 degrees and sunny so a noce start to the day.
> 
> Even better, I found out one of his mares is pregnant. A blue roan gypsy vanner is the father. Yes, I will spend far too much time there. I am a sucker for babies.




Had to look that type up. Impressive in pictures. Never seen one in real life.


----------



## mreynolds

Redlands Okie said:


> Had to look that type up. Impressive in pictures. Never seen one in real life.



You mean this life is real?


----------



## Irish Pixie

painterswife said:


> My morning started with a horse roundup. One neighbor called to say some horses were on the blind corner on the forest service road. I immediately expected them to be mine. They weren't so I called another neigbor. They were his. Went to help get them, so I got in my early morning exercise. 34 degrees and sunny so a noce start to the day.
> 
> Even better, I found out one of his mares is pregnant. A blue roan gypsy vanner is the father. Yes, I will spend far too much time there. I am a sucker for babies.


Vanners are very pretty, and a blue roan foal would be stunning.


----------



## painterswife

50 bales of feed stacked ,50 tomorrow and the 50 the next day. Overheated here. 84 degrees. I would prefer early mornings but I am busy in the office doing compter and server work then.


----------



## MO_cows

We picked our first watermelon, it was under ripe. What a disappointment. This is the first time I have grown them. And the seed we got is a variety I never heard of, moon and stars. Wait a week and try another one I guess.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@MO_cows, try thumping them before you pick them. They should sound hollow.


----------



## MO_cows

Gayle in KY said:


> @MO_cows, try thumping them before you pick them. They should sound hollow.


This one did, so did 2 others same size. Hope another week does the trick. Anybody ever grown the moon snd stars variety? They are green with yellow speckles, the foliage and the melons. So the color isn't a clue either


----------



## Gayle in KY

I grew them once. Notice I said 'Once'. If I remember correctly, I had the same problem with them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MO_cows said:


> So the color isn't a clue either


The bottoms should be yellowish, not all white.
The vine closest to the melon should be brown and dried.


----------



## crehberg

The coffee shop sure is awful quiet... y'all doing alright out there?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Freaking busy, mostly. Gardening, rabbits, bookkeeping, family, friends, rent houses. The list goes on and on.

Today, I got an email saying that due to the pension that I receive from Texas Teachers Retirement, I won't be getting ANY Social Security monthly benefit at all. Zero, zilch, nada. 

The weather is cold and windy, so today is business phone calls and bookkeeping.


----------



## po boy

Still here, looking for field fencing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Lost my Yorkie a couple of weeks ago. He was two weeks shy of his 16th. birthday. He is the critter in my avatar. Broke this old codger's heart.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I’m so sorry, Po Boy. I lost my 14 year old Border/Aussie earlier this month. Broke my heart too. 
He was a very special boy.


----------



## kinnb

so sorry @po boy ...


----------



## kinnb

@Lisa in WA our condolences...


----------



## crehberg

Lisa and po boy...well wishes and good thoughts your way. Pups are definitely part of the family!


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry about the pets! They really do get to be family. 

Headed to the barn to work on decorations. Running out of time and we have to go to a funeral Saturday now too. Poor lady lost her husband last year, now she's lost a son. Gotta show up for the visitation and give her a hug and kind word.


----------



## MO_cows

So in my spare time I have taken up weather forecasting.....

DH brought home some persimmon seeds, we have split several of them and they are all spoons. It ain't looking good for winter 2020! 

And maybe I didn't drink enough coffee this morning. Showed up at the vet with the wrong dog! There is another appointment Tuesday, i got them mixed up. How embarrassing. At least it wasn't for surgery, just follow up exams.


----------



## newfieannie

it's 10C here right now. i've been out in my shirt sleeves putting caulking on the shed. the ice and snow storm we had is long gone. instead of spending 50 dollars i suppose i could have waited. 

i dont care if i never see another snow storm. i was thinking of unwrapping my awnings but never know when the weather will turn bad again. 

i think i have new neighbors. i hear kids pushing carts around the steps and walkways and terraces and making lots of noise. that will be a welcome change.

houses are going so fast here even before they are on the market. some 200 and 250k more than the asking price. not sure why. don't know what's going on. they must be coming down from ontario or somewhere because most locals can't afford to pay those prices. i had several flyers in my mailbox. i have mine the way i want it and i'm not about to sell no matter how much is offered. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

Firewood anyone... 😬 

Hope y'all are doing good out there wherever you are!


----------



## crehberg

Progress... first batch is loaded on the trailer...


----------



## crehberg

Well didn't get any firewood done today but I did get to dress a mess of crappie a buddy brought me...so there's that...

And I think I've got another tree that needs to go down. Chainsaw time is always good time!


----------



## crehberg

Rancher 55 anyone?

Dad bought me this saw a number of years ago not running for a "father son" project. Life got in the way...and he passed away in 2016. I decided my Christmas present this year was to get the parts to get it running. $20 and some sweat equity and she purrs.

Will have to admit it brought a tear to my eye to hear it fire off.

Thanks Pops.


----------



## mreynolds

crehberg said:


> Rancher 55 anyone?
> 
> Dad bought me this saw a number of years ago not running for a "father son" project. Life got in the way...and he passed away in 2016. I decided my Christmas present this year was to get the parts to get it running. $20 and some sweat equity and she purrs.
> 
> Will have to admit it brought a tear to my eye to hear it fire off.
> 
> Thanks Pops.
> 
> View attachment 92784


Sorry to hear about your dad. I lost mine last year. Havent talked about it much either. Good for you.


----------



## newfieannie

that looks exactly like the one i gave my son after his father passed. that was 17 years ago and my husband had it at least 10 years before that. i asked him this year if he needed another and no he said it's purring along same as always. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg

mreynolds said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad. I lost mine last year. Havent talked about it much either. Good for you.


Sorry to hear about your dad. I know for me it took a couple years before I was able to really talk about it.


----------



## crehberg

I call this one "Dirt with a Dog and a Mule"...


----------



## crehberg

Firewood....


----------



## po boy

crehberg said:


> Firewood....
> View attachment 93344


looking good


----------



## 67drake

I call this one Gearing up for the Super Bowl. My son “little Drakey” and my grandson Walker.


----------



## 67drake

I just noticed the dog in the picture. So “Gearing up for the Super Bowl with dog”


----------



## po boy

67drake said:


> I call this one Gearing up for the Super Bowl. My son “little Drakey” and my grandson Walker.
> View attachment 93345


Nice photo.
U need to raise the house under the screen door


----------



## 67drake

po boy said:


> Nice photo.
> U need to raise the house under the screen door


That’s a government problem. He lives on the Marine base in Cherry Point NC.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Just put earnest money down on a lot with a view of Lake Travis. Not the best lot in the universe, but it's above the flood plain, and I can see the lake. And the price was ok.


----------



## po boy

Zeus and friends.
Be good and I will give u an apple.


----------



## newfieannie

i've been in the garden working off and on last 3 days. it's been 16 C. i've had to roll out the awnings for sitting on the deck. got quite a bit done. raked the leaves and filled my green bin then several bags. there are millions of acorns out back that i will leave for my son to rake. (neighbors tree is the bane of my existence) cut out a lot of dead stuff from the perennials. bulbs are starting to emerge. 

it was just 4 days ago everything was covered in ice and snow. i read somewhere it's only the second time since they have been keeping records that the temp rose so fast. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Garden 2021, just getting started.


----------



## painterswife

Yes, old thread. I thought it might be a good time to revive it.

Spring is here and most of the trees are finally leafing out. Life is different than past years. My FIL is still living with us. Over 7 months now. He has been in the hospital twice and still won't quit smoking. Husband hurt his back with, herniated disk. he is nursing it back to health slowly.

I have switched my focus to working on the house and property and trying to finish old projects instead of starting new ones. I am the queen of new projects so this is a process for me. 

The area is still busy with construction and renovations. Those prebuilt shed businesses seem to multiply like rabbits. I would rather build my own than buy so I find this perplexing.

How has your life changed or progressed?


----------



## po boy

Wow! Two years, trying to stay cool and herding vicious wildlife.


----------



## painterswife

I love Aussies. That baby is beautiful.


----------



## Forcast

Dog days of spring. 3 days old.


----------



## 67drake

Wouldn’t she be more comfortable right side up?


----------



## 67drake

Oh, and cute dog and puppies.  What breed?


----------



## 67drake

Speaking of spring, my good deed for today- I’m at work, there’s a doorway I drive the forklift through to get outside. There’s an inside and outside door, to cut down on breezes blowing in , mostly in the winter. Anyway today I noticed a bird nest high up in the I beams between the two doors. I noticed it because I can hear probably 6 or more little peeps coming from the nest. The last time I drove outside on Tuesday there was no peeps. Which means they are less than 2 days old. I’ve been keeping the door open all day, as I can see momma flying in and out every time I drive through. Hope they grow and learn to fly quickly, because we’re supposed to keep both doors shut!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

those little puppies are so cute !


----------



## painterswife

The puppies are adorable.


----------



## MO_cows

Ellie the destroyer is all grown up now.


----------

